# CD 5, 1st round clomid on days 3-7



## Nursebecky31

Hi everyone! I started my 1st round on clomid, 50 my on days 3-7. I am currently on CD 5, so this will make my 3rd day of clomid. Anyone in a similar situation and/or time frame? We have currently been trying for 10 months. I had my HSG done last month. So far all tests and HSG have come back normal! It's just frustrating to not know what's wrong. I do have very irregular cycles and I have a lot of spotting during my LP. Progesterone was 14.9 though! My cycles go from 26-48 days, with an occasionally longer one in between. I am also supposed to start prometrium 6 DPO to help with spotting. I took it every month from December until April. Took a break in May, but spotted from 2 DPO until I started my period. But my progesterone was still 14.9 that month! I hope there are some of you out there who'd like to join me! I'd love to have someone to talk to in a similar situation! Also, I have a 6 year old and an 8 year old, both boys, both conceived naturally, although I did have a miscarriage in between the two. Hope to hear from somebody soon! Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## honey08

:hi:
im not a spotter but goodluck x


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks! You too!


----------



## robinator

We were ttc for 10 months, too, and on clomid for the last 4 in order to regulate my wacko cycle (ranged from 5-11 weeks long). The first 3 months I was on 50mgs and the fourth (successful) month I was at 100mgs.

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Robinator! That definitely gives me some much needed hope!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## RuthieCC

Welcome!xx


----------



## Greenie5

I am just a bit ahead of you on my first clomid cycle. tonight ill take my last 50mg cycle day 3-7. Im new to all this and spend most my day reading post after post trying to figure it all out. After trying for two years on my own to concieve number 1 i finally broke down and made an apointment with a specialist. this was just the middle of May. i had blood work done which all has come back normal. I had the ultrasound done which showed my uterous in good condition but tiny lil cysts all over my ovaries. The doc determined i do not ovulate on my own. My cycles have always been irregular 25-45 days but the last 4 have been only 21 days each which is kinda crazy.The doc has told me that she thinks it will take more than the 50mg but im trying to stay positive anyways. hopefully well both get lucky on our first cycle!


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB *


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> I am just a bit ahead of you on my first clomid cycle. tonight ill take my last 50mg cycle day 3-7. Im new to all this and spend most my day reading post after post trying to figure it all out. After trying for two years on my own to concieve number 1 i finally broke down and made an apointment with a specialist. this was just the middle of May. i had blood work done which all has come back normal. I had the ultrasound done which showed my uterous in good condition but tiny lil cysts all over my ovaries. The doc determined i do not ovulate on my own. My cycles have always been irregular 25-45 days but the last 4 have been only 21 days each which is kinda crazy.The doc has told me that she thinks it will take more than the 50mg but im trying to stay positive anyways. hopefully well both get lucky on our first cycle!


Thanks! I hope so too!! Good luck to you! Keep me posted on how you're doing - it'll be nice to hear since you're cycle is so close to mine, and we are only a couple of days apart in our cycle right now! I, also, spend much of my free time on the Internet looking through posts and trying to figure everything out! Best of luck!


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks for all the warm welcomes everybody! V2007, I went and read Taylor's story and I am so sorry for your loss. I am a NICU nurse, and I've been on several of these deliveries and been the nurse doing PM care. The heartbreak and anguish of the families is indescribable. I am just so sorry. I wish you all the best.


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## Greenie5

just finished my 50mg clomid days 3-7 first round. so far only side effects i have really noticed is the hot flashes. but then again i get hot easy and its summer so might not even been from the pills. got all my test results back from the doc yesterday and they all have come back normal, im still trying to figure out what they are all for :comp: now i start taking my opks here in the next couple of days and hope for the best! Ive also been temping just for xtra help. I found this cool ap on my phone that lets me keep track of all this which is VERY helpful!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome & good luck!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> just finished my 50mg clomid days 3-7 first round. so far only side effects i have really noticed is the hot flashes. but then again i get hot easy and its summer so might not even been from the pills. got all my test results back from the doc yesterday and they all have come back normal, im still trying to figure out what they are all for :comp: now i start taking my opks here in the next couple of days and hope for the best! Ive also been temping just for xtra help. I found this cool ap on my phone that lets me keep track of all this which is VERY helpful!

Wow Greenie5 - we are only a day apart I think, so keep me posted. My doc said not to start doing OPK's until day 12, but I am afraid I'll miss it, so I am going to start on day 9 or 10 I think. I have had hot flashes and night sweats, as well as a headache the last couple days. But as you said, its summer and really hot already, so it could just be because of that. What is the ap you found? I used to temp, but once I switched to working nights, I can't get accurate O dates from them because as soon as I work 3 nights back to back and my temp goes high from sleeping during the day, it says I ovulated even though I haven't. So no more temping for me :happydance:. Just CBEFM and OPKs.


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Greenie5

> Wow Greenie5 - we are only a day apart I think, so keep me posted. My doc said not to start doing OPK's until day 12, but I am afraid I'll miss it, so I am going to start on day 9 or 10 I think. I have had hot flashes and night sweats, as well as a headache the last couple days. But as you said, its summer and really hot already, so it could just be because of that. What is the ap you found? I used to temp, but once I switched to working nights, I can't get accurate O dates from them because as soon as I work 3 nights back to back and my temp goes high from sleeping during the day, it says I ovulated even though I haven't. So no more temping for me . Just CBEFM and OPKs.

Hows ur last days of round one going? not bad i hope. the program on my phone is called ovuview . Its in the android market. free but for 3$ you can get the upgrade which allows you to add your own tracked items. so i upgraded and added Clomid . so i can track the days i take it. you can put temps in.. lots of diff symptoms (headaches, cm, cramps, etc) tells you what cycle day youre on.. lots of stuff!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks for the info! Today was my last day, and I didn't feel anything different than I had been, except maybe a little bit more cramping.


----------



## Greenie5

so today is cd10 and last night i started getting some cramping. im curious if this is from the clomid ( i did cd 3-7 50mg).. and if its normal ? The cramping has continued into today. Its not a really bad pain but its unconfortable.


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## momma_nat

WOW it is nice to finally ahve found a place where people understand. I am starting my first 50mg clomid tomorrow and after what I thought was going to be exciting to know it was finally underway, I can't describe how I feel today, im scared, excited, nervous, happy, sad.... I jsut don't know how to feel anymore...


----------



## Greenie5

welcome mama nat...
im new too and yes its great to find a place full of people who all know what were going thru. and trust me youre not the only one with all sorts of mixed emotions. i keep telling myself what ive heard others say.. "remember the first round is more like a test to see how your body is gonna react" I just got done taking my first round.. and now im crossing my fingers prying i O! lol 
oh.. and try taking the clomid at night before bed rather than during the day.. that way you will sleep thru most the side effects if you get any. Helps alot i think :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Welcome mama nat! I'm new here as well. I wish you the best of luck! Greenie5, I am CD 11 now, and I have been having some cramps as well. Mostly I have had just a fullness or heavy feeling in my lower abdomen. Not bloating or gassiness, but fullness. It's a little uncomfortable. I've had headaches the last 3 days straight. And my skin has broken out pretty badly. The good news is that it hasn't made my CM dry up! How are you doing now? I am hoping I will O around CD 14, which is super early for me! Unfortunately, I have to go back to work tomorrow night, which puts somewhat of a cramp in our baby making time. Still hoping for the best though! Let me know how you're doing!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## Greenie5

well im just finishing up CD13 and other than some on and off cramping im feeling pretty normal. i been testing each day and so far no O.. but i know i still have some time. Ive been a lil worried tho, i work in some EXTREME heat and i know that once i finally do get that BFP that i wont be able to work on the hottest days, my concern tho is does the extreme heat effect egg growth/quality at all? Like its over 100 degrees these last couple days and again tomrorow. Maybe im just looking for an excuse not to work. :shrug: keep me updated on if you O! FX for us both


----------



## Nursebecky31

So I typed a big long post and accidentally deleted it, so I'm gonna try again! So I tested - opk and high fertility on my monitor at 4:30 pm yesterday, CD 12. Then at 11:30 pm I tested + opk! Unfortunately, I've been trying to be good and only have sex every other day likethe doc said. But now I'm worried I may have missed my chance since yesterday was not our day to BD. I don't know if I'll O today or tomorrow, but I hope it's Friday because I want the extra day to BD! It's harder because I'm working Wednesday-Friday this week, which are all of my most fertile days! Argh... So I will keep you posted. I am excited that I will be starting my 2ww within the next couple days though! I hope you're right there with me, so keep me posted! I'll let you know what happens! I should get my peak today when I get up. I think I'll BD this morning, tonight, tomorrow and the next day just to be sure!


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Greenie5

wow! congrats on the +opk! :happydance: i am starting to think the 50mg didnt work for me this month. i know i still have time but today is cd15 and so far no +for me yet, still have to test today tho. ill keep testing and try to stay positive! My doc actually told me the day i get my + to BD and then again the next day. she didnt say to do everyother day. guess all are diff. i figure soon as i get that + ill jsut BD ALOT! and hope for the best. If no + ill just try again next month, i think ill be on the 100 then. lucky for me my cycles have been only 21 days latly so if that continues ill be trying again soon :)


----------



## Greenie5

think i spoke too soon there!!! i tested just a bit ago and it instantly read POSITIVE! Im so excited! i gotta work till late tonight but soon as im home gonna get right to the BDing!!! (after my shower of course lol) :dust: to us both!!! and now we can share our 2 week wait too!


----------



## Nursebecky31

YAY!!!! I am so excited for you!!! And that we can share our 2ww!! It is odd because I normally have very clear signs that I've O'd, mostly I have O pain right when I O and obviously more CM (which I seem to be lacking this month.) I actually think I had it early this morning, which doesn't make any sense because I had a + and my peak today, so it has to be happening tomorrow!! I started AF at 2am, so I am thinking I may O really early in the morning tomorrow, which would make sense since I am at work. We did BD when I got home this morning, so I may just go ahead and tell him to plan on tomorrow morning as well just to cover all bases. :dust: to us both!!! So happy to share the 2ww with you!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Alright, so definite O pains starting around 1 am! So today is definitely the day!!


----------



## Greenie5

Well my first night of BDing ended in me barely sleeping all night. i hurt so bad, pain ive never felt before. The actual BDing was ok, but like instantly when done i was HURT. I dont think Ive even ovulated in over two years so not sure what that even feels like anymore lol. I have heard that the clomid can cause pretty bad Ovulation pains so im kinda thining that could have been it but WOW did it hurt! Now the pain has seemed to subsided a bit, luckily since i have to work toninght and round two of BDing afterwards!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> Well my first night of BDing ended in me barely sleeping all night. i hurt so bad, pain ive never felt before. The actual BDing was ok, but like instantly when done i was HURT. I dont think Ive even ovulated in over two years so not sure what that even feels like anymore lol. I have heard that the clomid can cause pretty bad Ovulation pains so im kinda thining that could have been it but WOW did it hurt! Now the pain has seemed to subsided a bit, luckily since i have to work toninght and round two of BDing afterwards!

I actually had really severe O pain this time too. It is usually pretty bad, but this time was definitely worse. But that's good news!!!! It means its working! So we will definitely be 2ww buddies!:hugs: We BD this morning, but didn't before I left for work. But We still got yesterday and today in, so I think that's about as close as I can get!


----------



## Greenie5

on cd 17 now. got my postive opk on cd 15.. think i Oed that same night or early the next morning if thats what that horrible pain was anyways. do you go in for a progesterone test? i go in on this coming thursday , 9 days after the postive reading. Im still trying to figure out what all these tests are for, but i think doc said it will tell if i DID for sure ovulate? i havnt BDed as mch as i was hoping too. working diff shifts makes it a bit hard but hopeuflly we did enough, gonna try again tonight just in case its not too late. gonna be a looong two weeks! glad i get to share it with you :happydance: oh and ty for the friendship :hugs:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> on cd 17 now. got my postive opk on cd 15.. think i Oed that same night or early the next morning if thats what that horrible pain was anyways. do you go in for a progesterone test? i go in on this coming thursday , 9 days after the postive reading. Im still trying to figure out what all these tests are for, but i think doc said it will tell if i DID for sure ovulate? i havnt BDed as mch as i was hoping too. working diff shifts makes it a bit hard but hopeuflly we did enough, gonna try again tonight just in case its not too late. gonna be a looong two weeks! glad i get to share it with you :happydance: oh and ty for the friendship :hugs:

Hey! I actually went in for a progesterone test last month and I can tell you it serves 2 purposes: one is to check and make sure that you actually ovulated and the other is to look at the progesterone level itself and make sure that it is adequate. Mine was 14.9 (they want it to be between 10 and 15), so it showed that I did ovulate and that I had sufficient progesterone as well. I had been on progesterone supplements since December because I spot throughout my luteal phase. I didn't take it last month and spotted from 2 DPO until I started my period. They think it was that bad because I had my HSG last month, since my progesterone level was so good. But my doc wants me to start the progesterone again this month. So I will be starting 400 my of prometrium vaginally on Wednesday. We didn't BD as much as we normally do either because the doc had said every other day, and we had BD on day 11. So we were supposed to skip day 12, and by the time I got my + opk I was already at work. And working nights messed with us as well - I worked the 2 nights before and the night of O! So, we got the morning before, the morning of, and the morning after. So I'm hoping it's enough!!!! I also am not sure if it was the nigt of my peak or early the next morning. If you have any specific questions about any of the hormone tests, let mw know. I think I could answer most of them! Or I will try to at least. I did most of my testing the last 2 months. I am CD 16 now, and I think 2 dpo.


----------



## momma_nat

Well I finally those 5 little pills are gone! LOL so today is CD9 for me Since about 3am this morning I have had some major cramping, I feel like something if rearranging itself in there right now. So I am crossing my fingers and stating my 2WW in the next couple of days. Doctor says to be sure to DTD atleast every 2 days from CD10 to CD20.... * fingers crossed this works for us*


----------



## Greenie5

i had a bunch of blood work done last month, before taking the clomid but not the progesterone one yet. i had TSH, fSH, prolactian, and testosterone. all of which came back in normal ranges. hopefully the progesterone one comes out good as well and proves i did ovulate. my temps went up for the last two mornings as well from in the 96s to 97.70. so i think that is a good sign as well. i know youre supposed to temp at around the same time each day tho and the past two days it was a few hours later, but still before getting outta bed. so i hope that wouldnt have messed with my results. so far seems everything is going well. my only complaint now is clomid has struck again and i seem to be a bit constipated since i ovulated. hopefully that goes away very soon! i know it will be too early , but i think i may test as early as sat.. only becuase its my Birthday and i think that itd make a wonderful birthday present LOL :cake:


----------



## BROWNEYEZ

Welcome


----------



## Nursebecky31

momma_nat said:


> Well I finally those 5 little pills are gone! LOL so today is CD9 for me Since about 3am this morning I have had some major cramping, I feel like something if rearranging itself in there right now. So I am crossing my fingers and stating my 2WW in the next couple of days. Doctor says to be sure to DTD atleast every 2 days from CD10 to CD20.... * fingers crossed this works for us*

Good luck momma nat!!:dust: to you!! Keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> i had a bunch of blood work done last month, before taking the clomid but not the progesterone one yet. i had TSH, fSH, prolactian, and testosterone. all of which came back in normal ranges. hopefully the progesterone one comes out good as well and proves i did ovulate. my temps went up for the last two mornings as well from in the 96s to 97.70. so i think that is a good sign as well. i know youre supposed to temp at around the same time each day tho and the past two days it was a few hours later, but still before getting outta bed. so i hope that wouldnt have messed with my results. so far seems everything is going well. my only complaint now is clomid has struck again and i seem to be a bit constipated since i ovulated. hopefully that goes away very soon! i know it will be too early , but i think i may test as early as sat.. only becuase its my Birthday and i think that itd make a wonderful birthday present LOL :cake:

That's all the stuff I had done last month too! Sounds promising that you did O, so good luck! I don't think a couple hours would make that much difference. I think they said it usually only adds about 0.1 to your temp, but I'll double check to make sure. Good luck with your birthday testing!! I talked to the nurse who works for my doc today because I couldn't remember if they said for me to start the progesterone on the 6th or 7th day after my peak, and she said that I should've started it the day after I O'd (which is what I've normally been doing, but I thought maybe they changed it this month for some reason.) See, she's been out because of surgery and it was another ladt that told me to do this, and she told me wrong. The nurse said for me to start it today though. So I started it tonight. I'm working the next 3 nights, and then off for 7 (unless I pik up some extra shifts.) The nurse told me not to test until 16 DPO...ummm...yeah right. I'll try but I don't think I'll make it. She doesn't want me to stop the progesterone until I've had a - on day 16 though. So if it is -, I'll hve a really long LP. But oh well. Hopefully I'll get a BFP and won't have to worry about it!!


----------



## Greenie5

> That's all the stuff I had done last month too! Sounds promising that you did O, so good luck! I don't think a couple hours would make that much difference. I think they said it usually only adds about 0.1 to your temp, but I'll double check to make sure. Good luck with your birthday testing!! I talked to the nurse who works for my doc today because I couldn't remember if they said for me to start the progesterone on the 6th or 7th day after my peak, and she said that I should've started it the day after I O'd (which is what I've normally been doing, but I thought maybe they changed it this month for some reason.) See, she's been out because of surgery and it was another ladt that told me to do this, and she told me wrong. The nurse said for me to start it today though. So I started it tonight. I'm working the next 3 nights, and then off for 7 (unless I pik up some extra shifts.) The nurse told me not to test until 16 DPO...ummm...yeah right. I'll try but I don't think I'll make it. She doesn't want me to stop the progesterone until I've had a - on day 16 though. So if it is -, I'll hve a really long LP. But oh well. Hopefully I'll get a BFP and won't have to worry about it!!

Wow thats too bad you got the wrong info, hopefullly that dont effect things. and 16 days! no way id make it that long to test, heck im still tinking of testing already on sat... knowing darn well its too early and i shouldnt do that to myself lol. im not even sure what day i should expect aunt flow to show up. my last 4-5 cycles have only been 21 days each with no ovulation. so without the clomid i would be expecting it today. im guesssing another week or so. i go tomorrow for the progesterone test. hopefullly that turns out good. What day do you plan to test on.. since we all know you wont make it till 16 lol 

Ive seen quite the streak going on with :bfp: so hopefully we will keep that going! :happydance:


----------



## Greenie5

> Originally Posted by momma_nat
> Well I finally those 5 little pills are gone! LOL so today is CD9 for me Since about 3am this morning I have had some major cramping, I feel like something if rearranging itself in there right now. So I am crossing my fingers and stating my 2WW in the next couple of days. Doctor says to be sure to DTD atleast every 2 days from CD10 to CD20.... * fingers crossed this works for us*

hows it going momma nat, any news?


----------



## momma_nat

Well today is CD 12 for me.... The past 3ish days Im have some really bad cramps but today was a bit better, the most thing lately is my migraines are back ( been migraine sufferer for about 15 years) they have been very under control lately but the clomid seemed to bring them on again... I just found out another friend of mine is pregnant, as much as I am happy for her I am sad too, seems like everyone except me.... So I really hope this works for me... I have been trying to stay very relaxed and stress free but unfortunately my work life just got flipped upside down I am being moved to a new department tomorrow and leaving the department that I have built over the pst 2 years so I am happy and sad about that also have a management interview for my company on Monday so that is stressful, these things just couldn't have waited another week or so? Oh well when life gives you lemons you squeeze im just trying to make the best of everything! Hopefully I will have some good news soon!!!! Thank You everyone for checking up on me, Its nice to have a place to go!!!!! <3 

Lots of Love,
Nat xo

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie, I am probably going to test on CD 10, even though I know it's early and I never tested + until 12 DPO with my other pregnancies. But there's no way I'll make it to day 16!!! I know this may sound weird, but I'm worried that working nights around the time implantation should occur may mess me up! I know that's silly, but I can't help but worry. Plus, my job tends to be stressful anyway. I'm trying to sleep more than I normally would though. 

Momma nat, I know how you feel about the working part. I work 12 hour nights in the NICU and I've been picking up extra shifts lately because we are SO BUSY. So it's been stressful here and I worry what kind of effect it will have on my body/implantation. 

I've been a little dizzy tonight (of course, it could be because I didn't get to eat until 2 am, but I'm trying to be hopeful) and my boobs are sore this morning. But I'm also on progesterone which always makes me have sore boobs. Besides that, no symptoms so far. :dust:

Greenie - let me know how the progesterone test turns out! Good luck!!


----------



## Greenie5

i know EXACTLY how you feel mama nat! All my friends and siblings have kids already except one! and she got married in july.... and is due with her first baby in August already!! so that leaves me here the only one left. I want to be so excited for her but im so jelous at the same time.. or envious maybe. i just threw her her baby shower last month and was soo hard for me. i did good until i touched the bump and then i had to hold back tears. Im supposed to be flyng out to see her the week shes due with the baby but i really dont think ill be able to do it if im not preggo by then. As much as i am happy for her.. it makes it even harder on me when im already hurting enough. And of course its hard for anyone else to understand exactly how we're feeling. I guess we just try to stay positive and and know that our time is coming... SOON! :dust:

Nursebecky.. is sat your 10dpo? if so well be testing first time together too lol not only would be the best birthday present ever for me but fathers day on sunday! im not sure exactly how to read the BBT charts yet, but my temp was high untill the last two days and it dipped a bit but then went back up this AM so im hoping that is a good thing. Im looking forward to what it does tomorrow. My only symptoms would maybe be abdomal cramping but honestly ive had that since ovulation day. and the last two days ive noticed my nipples showing thru my shirt, which isnt good when i work in a pretty much all male job LOL and I hear ya on the worrying bout your job effecting the process. my job is VERY HOT in the summer but luckily this past week hasnt been bad. Oh and i will for sure let you know how my test turns out. I go in about two hrs but not sure how long before hearing back.
FXed for all three of us! :dust:


----------



## chuichi

Hi there, this is my 1st cycle on Clomid too!
Today is my 1st day of Clomid so I'm pretty much in the same boat as you!
Will be going for the internal scan next week to check the number of follicles... would anyone know whether I need to take along with me the HCG shot, just in case?


----------



## momma_nat

Sorry Chuichi I am not sure... SO the first day of new job went really well I was too stressed, Im stressing more about my old job and the lack of people to take care of the stuff right now versus what I have to do now, it was very relax and stress free. Work at my own pace and everyone was very helpful to me! 

Because I am so new to this I am not really sure how things work really, I dont chart and take temps and so on. My doctor gave me my prescription and wrote out what she called her Baby Receipe so I've been follwing that, Clomid on CD3-7, DTD CD 10-20, Blood work CD19-21, but never really told me when to test for pregnancy or anything, I did an ovulation calender and says I will be ovulating on CD18 and the pharmacist and calender say CD23 would that be right?? 

Thanks for b eing there for me Greenie and Becky!!! <3 :dust: for everyone! 

Greenie I hope you get your birthday wish for sure!!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Chiuchi, I am not sure because I didn't do an HCG trigger, and I didn't have a follicle scan this month either. I would call your doc and ask them to be sure. I don't think it would hurt to take it with you anyway - the worst that could happen is that you have to take it back home with you, right? Good luck though! Let us know how it goes!

Greenie, I hope you get your birthday wish, too!! I need to look at your chart, but it sounds like maybe you are having a triphasic pattern, which is a good sign for pregnancy! I will be 8 DPO on Saturday, so I won't be testing until Monday at the earliest (unless I'm feeling froggy.) I got a bunch of the Wondfo tests this month and I am not sure how sensitive they are, so I don't wanna try too early. But I sure am itching to test!! Any results back from your progeterone test?

Momma Nat, you're welcome!! Thanks for being there for me, too. And I'm glad you had a good day at your new job. I don't know how exactly they plan on pinpointing what day you ovulated without you charting, unless they are planning on doing scans to see. I think what is says is that you should plan to O 5-10 days after the LAST clomid pill is taken. I O'd 7 days after my last pill. I think Greenie was pretty close to that as well. I would think that you would O closer to CD 18 then CD 23, but everybody is different. Just be sure to watch your other fertility signs as well, like CM and cervix position. What CD are you on right now?


----------



## momma_nat

I am private messaging you


----------



## Nursebecky31

Alright, I am 7 DPO today and officially halfway through my 2ww! :happydance: Hopeflly I'll have some good news in another week!!


----------



## momma_nat

I hope you do!


----------



## Greenie5

Chuichi, welcome! Sorry im not sure bout the HGC shot either as im not taking it or going in for scans. I agree with becky tho to eitehr call or just take it with just in case. 

im starting to think im counting wrong cause i thought i was on bout the same day as you becky.. but im counting today as 9dpo? going by the extreme pain i had the night of cd 15 . too confusing for me lol. im waiting now for a call back from the doctors office to hear about my progesterone results. will for sure post soon as i hear. hopefully they call yet today. 

mama nat... im still new at this but cd 23 seems really late. i took 50mg day 3-7 and got my positive opk on cd15. im surprised your doctor didnt suggest using opks to help pinpoint. 

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> Chuichi, welcome! Sorry im not sure bout the HGC shot either as im not taking it or going in for scans. I agree with becky tho to eitehr call or just take it with just in case.
> 
> im starting to think im counting wrong cause i thought i was on bout the same day as you becky.. but im counting today as 9dpo? going by the extreme pain i had the night of cd 15 . too confusing for me lol. im waiting now for a call back from the doctors office to hear about my progesterone results. will for sure post soon as i hear. hopefully they call yet today.
> 
> mama nat... im still new at this but cd 23 seems really late. i took 50mg day 3-7 and got my positive opk on cd15. im surprised your doctor didnt suggest using opks to help pinpoint.
> 
> :dust: to us all!

Greenie I was thinking we were on the same day as well! I got a + OPK on CD 12 and 13 and a peak on my OPK on CD 13, then O'd on CD 14....that was last Friday, the 10th. You can click on the egg thing that says how many DPO I am if you want and it will take you to my fertility friend chart. I don't temp because working nights makes my temp all over the place, but all my fertility signs and charting is there. I think it actually pulls up all my past charts too. But maybe we are a couple days apart! Can't wait to hear the results of your test!


----------



## momma_nat

i am having some major cramping tonight... like lying in bede crying pain,,, i hate this part :( I am not feeling very good tonight im about to ssay the words i shoyuldnt...... i just want to give up :(


----------



## Greenie5

Yea. Ur right. I got mixed up cause of the docs. They said come in 8 days after positive opk, and had me come yesterday so i was counting it as 8. Woops. Im on 7-8 also. I guess I was trying to rush the days. Maybe I better not test tomorrow. Way too early .lol Dr never got back to me today either. So I have to wait till Monday now for my progesterone results. Ty for keeping me on track!


----------



## Greenie5

Aww mama nat don't give up. I had the same thing the night I'm pretty sure I ovulated,so take it as a good sign even if it hurts and think of the reward at the end.besides, when ur baby gets to b bout ten and misbehaving u can say..hey do u know the pain I went thru to have u . Lol so try to bear with it and remember were in this together.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie is right momma nat!!! It's a good sign that the clomid is working!!! The morning I o'd I was at work and I couldn't sit straight up because I hurt so badly! So maybe you're o'ing right now! Have you checked your other fertility signs? Don't give up girl! 

Greenie, I'm glad we're still on the same day!! As much as I know you wanna test tomorrow, just don't get upset if it's - since you'll only be 8 DPO! I seriously wanna test tomorrow too, but I'm gonna try to hold off! Sorry you have to wait for your progesterone results! That really stinks! But happy early birthday! Should I ask how old?? Lol.


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks hun im just having a really bad night i think :(


----------



## Terry333

Hello I am new in this forum and I hope that I will have good time in this forum.


----------



## Greenie5

ty for the birthday wishes! I just turned 34, i dont mind saying. i really dont feel that old excpt apart from being 34 and having no babies! hopefully i wont be able to say that when i turnn 35:happydance: im off to bed and gonna dream of peeing on that stick in the am and promising myself to remember its still EARLY! lol 

Also Welcome Terry. are you starting clomid this cycle? and what day are you on?


----------



## momma_nat

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!! I cant wait to hear from you later!!!! <3 :dust:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Happy birthday!!!!! I hope you have a good one and get that :BFP: you're dreaming of!!!! I'm 31 so don't worry! Welcome Terry!! Tell us about yourself so we'll know what we can do to support you!!!!


----------



## Greenie5

well no bfp today. but before i took it i reminded myself it was still WAY too early and promised not to get upset. i did hafta behave tho today just in case, and i sure do LOVE a good margarita or 2 or...umm 4 on my birthday! But thats ok. Still was a GREAT day. Ty both for the birthday wishes :cake:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well I'm glad you remembered it was still really early!!!! I wanted to test so bad this morning but talked myself into waiting one more day, even though it will still be early! The sad thing is I get all the symptoms of pregnancy with the progesterone but I don't know what's real and what's not!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ok, so I broke down and tested today and (surprise, surprise) I got a BFN....trying hard not to be disappointed since I am only 9 DPO, but I can't help it!! I'm still gonna test every morning from here on out because I can't help it!! Boo....oh well...I knew better anyway. I think at this point I don't really even expect one - kinda like its a dream that's never gonna happen, ya know? I'll just keep on praying!


----------



## Greenie5

oh no. dont get discouraged yet. remember you said earlier that you didnt get a positive with your other two until 12dpo. today was only 9, so you still got time. I didnt test today, just decided to try to wait just a lil longer. I finally did take the time to find out more about the temping and what the temps mean lol. Something i prolly shoulda done right when i started. intersting tho. This baby making stuff is actually teaching me alot about my body that i never even knew. Wish i would have started temping two years ago, then maybe i woulda known way back then that i wasnt ovulating and wouldnt have waited two years to go see a specialist. but better late than never i spose. 

better luck tomorrow on testing tho, and remember its to early so dont give up. maybe ill break down and test too!! :dust:

Mama Nat how are you doing??


----------



## Nursebecky31

You're right and thanks for reminding me!! I actually have had 2 miscarriages as well and I tested + at 12 days with them as well. I'll just keep remembering that!! I'm glad you started looking into temping!! I started doing it after my first because I became so irregular. I just had never had any trouble actually getting pregnant until now...I know I will appreciate this one so much more even when it actually happens! I hate you've been waiting for 2 years though!!! We are working on month 15 of trying right now. Argh...on the + side for you, I know several people who weren't ovulating who got pregnant on their 1st cycle of clomid!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ok - so now I've been having bad cramps on my lower left side right around the top of my pubic bone for the last 4-5 hours. Worried it may be AF cramps starting already...but hoping maybe it's implantation cramping????


----------



## momma_nat

Def don't get discouraged yet, Greenie is right it's still early! :dust:

I am doing ok i guess, trying to stay hopeful, my migraines have been coming back since Friday which isn't making me feel very good. I am very impatiently waiting to test ( on June 8) I am just having a hard time dealing with all of this, I don't know how someone of you go 2 years and such, I just hope I really don't have to try that long..... 

:dust: for all of us!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks momma nat!! How long have you been trying for? I can say that headaches were a side effect for me with clomid. I hope they go away for you - mine did after I ovulated. I don't know if you've O'd or not yet? Also, I know headaches are a side effect of pregnancy too, so maybe its a good sign! :dust:


----------



## Greenie5

I sure hope to add one more to your list of :bfp: on the first round! That would deff be a dream come true! and yes i hate that weve been trying for two yrs too. Weve been together for over 11 yrs and i finally got the 
OH convinced to stop trying NOT to back in Feb. 09 then around the beginning of 2010 we started activily TRYing. I really shoulda figured it out sooner but i have alot of anxiety when it comes to going to the doctors. So i put it off for a very long time. finally after lots of encouragment from a few close freinds i broke down and called. And really it hasnt been that Bad. I really wish i woulda just WENT! 

I woke up yesterday morning with four pimples on my face! I have never not even as a teenager broken out like this. i know four isnt alot but like i get 4 a year not four in one day. My one freind has told me both times shes been preggo shes broken out really bad! so im hoping this is a good sign. I also know alot of people get it right around when aunt flow shows so hopefully this isnt just another effect of the clomid. Im still feeling a bit crampy, seems it hant gone away since ovulation. I will have all sorts of news to post tomorrow. im gonna test when i wake up! and also i should be hearing back from the doc on the progesterone test from last week. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Any news today Greenie?


----------



## Greenie5

So far no word from the dr office. Maybe ill call them. I did test this am and got a bfn. But trying to stay positive. Its not over till aunt flow shows her ugly face. How bout u?


----------



## Nursebecky31

I would totally call them!! They shouldve called you by now! I got a BFN this morning too....just trying to keep my head up, but my mood has been horrendous today because of it.


----------



## momma_nat

We have been actively trying since February 2011, this is our first month on clomid.... So nothing as long as both of you... I would be so happy that it would work first round for me .... Yeah headaches are a sign of pregnancy that would be great.... and I am pretty sure i O'd on the evening of 17th.... I am having some different type of pain/cramping past few days... *crossing my fingers* 

Good luck too both of you I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!

Love, Nat xox


----------



## Greenie5

I wish people knew that asking a woman why she don't have kids is as bad if not worse than asking her age or weight. Really made my night at work suck even more than it was. Like I don't ask myself that same question everyday already as it is. Makes ya just wanna go hide and cry. I'm sure he didn't mean any harm but still. :cry:


----------



## dragonette

This is my first cycle on Clomid and I took 50mg days 5-9. I'm currently on CD 19 and had some weird pains that my mom says are probably ovulation pains (I friggin' hope so). I had the worst hot flashes I could imagine for a week after I stopped taking it. I had a pelvic ultrasound done last week and it came back as expected, I have PCOS. I'm also getting blood drawn on Wednesday to check and see if I ovulated. I also started taking Metformin 500 mg last week.


----------



## momma_nat

* tons of hugs* Soon enough we will be pregnant hunni!!!! So since early this morning I am having very very sharp pains very very low.... anyideas? they are very uncompfortable.... went away for psrt of the day but are back ad very strong right now... ugh *mega sigh*


----------



## dragonette

I had that today too! Mine weren't extremely painful but were sharp like pin pricks. They lasted about 2 hours along with some lower back pain. I'm pretty sure mine are ovulation pains!:happydance:


----------



## Greenie5

Welcome dragonette. i hope youre right about your pains being ovulation pains! good luck!

So the doc never did call me today. I even called and left a message, so hopefully tomorrow. im pretty sure from my temps that i did ovulate, but i just want the docs comfirmation. Today my mild cramping ive had on and off since ovulation day became pretty intense. I took some ibprofien to relieve the pain. Im hoping its not a sign that AF is coming! 

Becky, i hope your day has gotten better. im gonna try my best to not test tomorrow AM just so i dont hafta look at another BFN! but we'll see if i can resist come morning time.


----------



## Greenie5

Finally this AM i got a call back from the drs office. progesterone test came back at 17.3 so i did indeed ovulate (but i was already sure i did). Nice to finally have the drs comfirmation tho. I swear this has been the longest week and a half of my life!!! Im so ready to just find out one way or the other. 

Mamanat and Nursebecky, how are you two doing today?


----------



## dragonette

Thanks Greenie5.

I get my progesterone checked tomorrow, I'm pretty excited to see if I was right and I did ovulate. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I accidentally refreshed this page and now I am going to have to type all of this again!!! Argh!

Greenie, for some reason I haven't been getting notifications of updates on this post lately, so I jus happened to browse back through and saw your post from yesterday about the person asking you why you don't have any kids...:hugs: I am so sorry!! Some people just don't think before they speak... Congratulations on your fabulous progesterone level though! That is awesome!!

Welcome dragonette!

Momma Nat - how're you holding up today?

As for me, I am now 11 DPO and not only did I test this morning and I got a :bfn:, but my stupid self decided to test again about 10 minutes ago with (of course) the same results...isn't that the definition of crazy? Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results? I then went out with my mother-in-law (whom I love dearly and actually get along with so well that we work together at the hospital) and spent about 30 minutes listening to her tell me about how much she hopes one day she'll have another grandbaby to put pictures up of and maybe she'll just have to adopt one...told me not to wait too long because it could cause problems and it'll just get harder on my body and infertility...lordy...she doesn't know we've been trying though. I haven't told any of my family and only just a few close friends...I just don't want to have to hear people asking "are you pregnant yet?" all the time. Ya know what I mean? My husband says I should've told her, but I knew I'd cry because she's want me to go into details and I just couldn't today. I was already having a really weepy kinda day. Oh well. Still keeping my fingers crossed and sending up lots and lots of prayers for all of us!


----------



## Nursebecky31

12 DPO and :bfn: Feeling pretty pessimistic about my chances now...I have an awards ceremony to go to today and don't really feel up to it. Then I work six 12 hour shifts in a row - which I definitely don't feel up to.


----------



## Greenie5

I hear ya becky! i tested today too and got :bfn: as well. I guess im just used to the negatives that i just pretty much assume thats what im gonna get. Until i finaly got that ONE positive on the OPK ive never seen a postive before lol. did i tell you that i bout cried when i got it.. and it was only saying about ovulation!! 

Im on cycle day 28 today 12 dpo. Ive still been having some cramping but its not consistantly all day like it was. Now it usually just hits me for a bit and then goes away. Im trying to stay hopefull that i could still get that BFP, but its tough. 

Mamanat, wish i knew. Ive had on and off cramping since ovulation. Some days worse than others. Hoperully a good sign :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## momma_nat

Hey my fav girlies!

I am doing okay, I am going crazy waiting to test that is for sure!!!!!! Feeling okay, pain has pretty much gone... I am anxious is all...


----------



## daopdesign

hey ladies! do you mainly get the side effects of Clomid AFTER taking it?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Daopdesign, I am not sure for the other ladies but I did get quite a few side effects after I stopped taking it. The headaches were worse for sure. I got hot flashes and night sweats the last couple days I took it. My skin broke put after I stopped.

So ladies, my cramping pretty much stopped a couple days ago and hasn't been back since except for a small twinge here and there. I was hoping that meant AF wouldn't come!!! Of course, she won't until I stop taking the progesterone. If I take it all the way to day 16 like I'm supposed to, I will probably not start for about 3 days after if it's like it was last time. I am just ready to start the next cycle if this one didn't work!!!


----------



## Greenie5

Ok, maybe this is a stupid question but.....when should I expect AF to arrive? Im on CD 28 now. 12dpo. My temps r still high. I read usually it stays high for 12-14 days. Then af usually shows around the day after it drops. So im guessing Friday? Would I be concidered late if af don't show by Friday?


----------



## Greenie5

Awww. Just seen the pic of your boys Becky! Very cute!


----------



## momma_nat

Super cute!!!! I was actually wondering the same, when should I expect AF.... im on CD19....AF came on CD3 last time, should it be appprox same? 

My cramping is back tonight very strong pulling feeling :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks so much guys!!!! I'm rather fond of them myself ;) 

And that is not a stupid question at all!! Greenie, your luteal phase SHOULD last 14 days (which of course isn't always the case). So since Friday would make day 14 for you, you would be considered late if you didn't get AF on Saturday. That would make Friday day 14 of your LP and Saturday (if you start, but i hope you dont!) CD 1 of your next cycle. Does that make sense? I don't know if I explained it very well. 

Momma nat, do you mean that you started AF only 3 days after you ovulated last time? What day do you think you O'd on this time? Tell me that and I will figure out when AF SHOULD come (although like I said to Greenie, that doesn't always happen!) 

I hope at least one (if not both) of y'all get a :bfp: ! Someone on here needs to and I don't think it's gonna be me!!


----------



## momma_nat

I O'd on CD14 ( June 17th) and no i misstyped my last statement... AF came on CD1 for me which was June 4th... thanks for your help hunni!!!!

Gnite,
Nat xox


----------



## Greenie5

Makes perfect sense. Ty. I was guessing something like that but since my last five cycles were only 21days (pre clomid) and all over the place before that I just wasn't sure. So FXed that AF just stays away! And don't count urself out yet. U still have a few days to go too! So babydust to us all! ! :thumbup:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks greenie! I tested again this morning CD 13 and still :bfn: ugh. 

Nat, if you have a 14 day luteal phase, you will officially be late on July 1. June 18 would be 1 DPO for you. But I hope AF doesn't show for you either!!! 

I laid in bed for about an hour after I tested, just thinking and praying, and almost had convinced myself to go ahead and stop the progesterone. I got up and took it like I was supposed to though. I will take it through tomorrow, but I am not going to take it through Sunday.


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks hun.... I hope we all get our BFP soon!


----------



## Greenie5

So today and a bit last night I keep getting this weird feeling way way low in my pelvic area. Not sure how to describe it but Luke pressure there. It don't hurt but feels odd. The cramping I been having is mostly gone except hits here and there. Tomorrow will b 14dpo and I really hope this strange feeling im having isn't her getting ready to show her ugly face. I didn't test this am but do plan to tomorrow. Im afraidthat my luck AF will arrive tomorrow after my doc is closed. I have to call for my clomid to be refilled. Afraid I wont get it filled in time.


----------



## LoloShells

I start my first round this Saturday. Very excited!


----------



## Nursebecky31

LoloShells said:


> I start my first round this Saturday. Very excited!

Welcome LoLo Shells!! I also am uneplained infertility, so I know how frustrating it can be! Good luck on your clomid this cycle! Keep us posted on how things are going!

Greenie - good luck!! I hope its not AF either! I can't wait to hear, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that its good news! I think I will test one more time, don't know if it will be the morning or evening (since I get off work at 7am), but just one more time before I decide for sure to stop the progesterone. I just can't quite let it go yet!:dohh:


----------



## Greenie5

welcome Loloshells! and lots of good luck to you. i reccomend taking the clomid right before bed. that way you sleep thru some of the side effects. 

mama nat.. hows it going. did you go in for your blood work yet?

Nursebecky.. eeek tomorrow is the big day! Im so nervous... for us both. I am even gonna use one of the expencive digital tests tomorrow instead of one of my freebies that came with my opks! That wierd sensation i keep having was getting more and more noticable while at work tonight. I keep telling myself its my baby making him or herself all comfy in there. LOL Trying to stay positive and not just think its AF coming. I already warned the OH that ill be a WRECK if AF decided to show up, and also warned him that if i test positive in the AM to be ready for me to wake him up jumping up and down and screaming! :yipee:


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie5 said:


> welcome Loloshells! and lots of good luck to you. i reccomend taking the clomid right before bed. that way you sleep thru some of the side effects.

I've heard this from a few different people. I just don't think I'll have enough will power to wait until night to take it. I know I'll be reaching for those pills as soon as my eyes open on Saturday... lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and thank you both for the warm welcome :) good luck on those BFPs!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks LoLo!!

Greenie, good luck and lots and lots of :dust: !!! I've been having some odd sensations as well tonight. Not quite cramping, but almost. I REALY hope you get your :bfp: this morning!!! I don't really have much hope for me. I have spent my free time tonight looking up whether taking it on CD 26 is any better than taking it on CD 3-7. Some even take it CD 1-5!!! I think I will be good and stick with the 3-7 since these people do infertility for a living and (hopefully) know what they're doing. I missed talking to the nurse twice yesterday (argh). I am going to hopefully talk to her today. She said since I definitely O'd, they aren't going to increase me at all, just keep me at 50 mg on days 3-7 again, which is fine with me, although I kinda thought they would increase it. But I understand why they aren't going to. I wonder if it is because I didn't get any fertile CM this month because of the clomid? I wonder if it really makes that big of a deal? I used preseed, but maybe its not enough? I just hate to take more stuff to make it increase, but I would hate NOT to if that is what is stopping it from happening? Also, I wonder if they will want to do IUI with me if that is the case? It seems like my CM increased when I took the clomid, then decreased after. Did that happen with ya'll at all?

Well, anyway. Good luck this morning Greenie :hugs:! I will probably breakdown and test when I get home and then probably again when I wake up today. I'll definitely let ya'll know!


----------



## Greenie5

Well, i woke up this am at 6:15 like i seem to be doing every day on my own which is very odd for me, took my temp and it dropped down quite a bit :cry: so i didnt even test. It seemed useless so i just went back to bed. But then when i woke up a few hours later i broke down and tested, but as i finished up i noticed i was spotting :cry: So! now on to round two. So i called the dr and i go pick up my perscription on the way to work today. This time around im gonna order some preseed, cause i did notice i have been pretty dry too becky. but then again i pretty much always seem to be. Im sure the clomid didnt make matters any better. From what i read tho , you have to insert the preseed 15 mins before hand?? kinda kills the moment dont it lol. Oh well. long as it helps them lil swimmers i can deal with it. 

Good luck to you NurseBecky! hope you get yoru BFP!! but if not think on the positive side, we'll be doing round two together. And we both are gonna get them :bfp: this next time around!!! Round one was just practice for round two! :spermy: !!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie5 said:


> Well, i woke up this am at 6:15 like i seem to be doing every day on my own which is very odd for me, took my temp and it dropped down quite a bit :cry: so i didnt even test. It seemed useless so i just went back to bed. But then when i woke up a few hours later i broke down and tested, but as i finished up i noticed i was spotting :cry: So! now on to round two. So i called the dr and i go pick up my perscription on the way to work today. This time around im gonna order some preseed, cause i did notice i have been pretty dry too becky. but then again i pretty much always seem to be. Im sure the clomid didnt make matters any better. From what i read tho , you have to insert the preseed 15 mins before hand?? kinda kills the moment dont it lol. Oh well. long as it helps them lil swimmers i can deal with it.
> 
> Good luck to you NurseBecky! hope you get yoru BFP!! but if not think on the positive side, we'll be doing round two together. And we both are gonna get them :bfp: this next time around!!! Round one was just practice for round two! :spermy: !!!!!

Aw man I'm sorry :( maybe the clomid has worked it way in though and started things rolling and the second round will do the trick. What days will you be taking it this time around? My first pills are tomorrow.


----------



## Greenie5

hiya loloshells. Ill be starting round two on sunday CD 3-7 50mg again. So ill be just a day behind you :) lots and lots of :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie, I am SO SORRY!!!! I completely understand how you feel though. If nothing else, at least we know we are going through this together! (Even though I know a :bfp: would've been better.) And you're right - round 2 will be the one Greenie!!! I just know it.... I will probably be about 2 days behind you in taking the clomid again, just like last time. And if we O on the same days as before, then we will be on the same schedule again! So did AF actually come today? Just curious because I know you said you had spotting, and they usually count day 1 as the first day with red blood. I am just waiting on AF to come now. I didn't take the progesterone today, so I am thinking I should start on Sunday, which means I will start taking clomid on Tuesday if that is what happens. I hope so though because I am trying to time O for a day when I am off work this time!!! :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Greenie5

Yea, started out just a lil spotting but that only lasted a short while. Was full on within an hour and all i can say is.. UGGGhhhhhh!!! Its been one heck of a day. I was so close to leaving work and going home to just curl up in a ball. I already knew that itd be a bit rough when AF showed, but wow.. Brutal! But i say... bring on sunday!! im ready to start round two. im gonna order myself some preseed this weekend and ill be set!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Awww.... You poor thing! I was like that Thursday when I came into work. I thought I would have to leave and go home I was so upset - and I hadn't even started yet!!! I am going to be making use out of my pressed this month too and I also got some fertile CM that I am going to try this month too. So here's to some strong swimmers this month!


----------



## Greenie5

ohh whats fertile CM ??


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, I'm not sure if it works or not, but I have read some good reviews for it! I am pasting the link for you below. I figure, why not?? The only thing I may have a problem with is that you're supposed to drink lots of water with it and I don't drink hardly any water at all - ever!
https://www.fertilecm.com/


----------



## LoloShells

That pill is really just a bunch of vitamins. I bet if you took your prenatal and drank a lot of water you'd get the same result. BTW I tried the fertile cm and I didn't see enough of a difference to continue buying it every month. Hope it works better for you! I'm going with tussin this month.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks for the info LoLo!! What's the dosage of tussin you're supposed to take? What day are you supposed to start taking it? Does Mucinex work the same?


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> Thanks for the info LoLo!! What's the dosage of tussin you're supposed to take? What day are you supposed to start taking it? Does Mucinex work the same?

I think I read Mucinex is the same. Just stay away from any tussin with letters after it, like DM for instance. These have an active ingredient possibly linked to birth defects, neural tube defects and cleft palate. If you're not sure, check the label. You want to take one which contains Guaifenesin as it's only ACTIVE ingredient. 

I've read that you should take 2 tsp 3 times a day (ew) and for the 5 days leading up to ovulation. Check out this site to read about it more in depth:
https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ok thanks! I will check it ou right now! I think I may go for the Mucinex if it's the same thing because that much robitissin makes my stomach hurt just thinking about it! Yikes!


----------



## Greenie5

I got my preseed ordered but passed on the ferileCM. i was planning to use the musinex last cycle but only took it a couple times so prolly didnt really do much. Ill try to be more on top of that this cycle. im interested too how much and when to start. 

Any sign yet Nursebecky on AF? IF shes gonna show i hope she hurrys up for you so you can get going on round two.

Mamanat? everything going ok? havnt heard from you in a while. 

Loloshells, hows your first day of clomid going?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> I got my preseed ordered but passed on the ferileCM. i was planning to use the musinex last cycle but only took it a couple times so prolly didnt really do much. Ill try to be more on top of that this cycle. im interested too how much and when to start.
> 
> Any sign yet Nursebecky on AF? IF shes gonna show i hope she hurrys up for you so you can get going on round two.
> 
> Mamanat? everything going ok? havnt heard from you in a while.
> 
> Loloshells, hows your first day of clomid going?

Hey Greenie!!! I was wondering how you are! Are you excited about starting clomid tomorrow??? Still no sign of AF :shrug:. Of course last time, I had no sign of her until she showed. I am hoping she comes tomorrow though because I am ready to get this show on the road!!! Nat, I was wondering how you are doing too!


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie5 said:


> Loloshells, hows your first day of clomid going?

It's going pretty well I think. I feel a little 'off' I guess... for instance hubby wanted to have a get together with friends but I just don't 'feel' like it. I kinda just wanna be a bump on a log. I wouldn't say that's all due to the pill though. Aside from that nothing out of the ordinary. :)


----------



## momma_nat

hey girls! didnt want to read and run.... not in the mood for typing tonight... having a rough night lets just say that.... :dust: to all!


----------



## Greenie5

NurseBecky, I am excited about starting round two tomorrow. I actually had a dream the night i got prescribed the clomid that i would get preggo on cycle two with twins lol.. im hoping at least half of that dream comes true :happydance: not that i am hoping for twins or anything, but i wouldnt be upset bout it either if i do get them. And i do hope AF comes for you tomorrow too, Cause if this cycle goes the same as the last that would put us Oing the same day again lol :hugs:

Hope everything is ok mamanat, glad ya stopped in tho :)

Loloshells, glad your first day is going well. I woudnt feel like a big gathering either. Sometimes ya just gotta be alone and relax.


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie5 said:


> NurseBecky, I am excited about starting round two tomorrow. I actually had a dream the night i got prescribed the clomid that i would get preggo on cycle two with twins lol.. im hoping at least half of that dream comes true :happydance: not that i am hoping for twins or anything, but i wouldnt be upset bout it either if i do get them. And i do hope AF comes for you tomorrow too, Cause if this cycle goes the same as the last that would put us Oing the same day again lol :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok mamanat, glad ya stopped in tho :)
> 
> Loloshells, glad your first day is going well. I woudnt feel like a big gathering either. Sometimes ya just gotta be alone and relax.

I think I'm one of the few that would NOT be excited at all about having twins. That scares the begeezus out of me. How do you pay for two tiny ones to go to daycare! We arent in a situation where I could stay home so that would be a nightmare to me.


----------



## Greenie5

ohh it deff would be scary, and the OH would FREAK lol. Hes already told me "Ive agreed to one" but i know hed get over it if it DID happen. One good thing for us is that we wont be paying for daycare much cause we work opposite shifts and my mother has already been told shes on call at all times. (dont worry she loves the idea) I think for me the part about having twins that is best is that im already 34 yrs old with no babies yet. So i dont really have alotta years left to be having them and i really would love at least 2, maybe 3. So with twins that would assure id have my two without having to worry bout trying to get preggo again right away . specially since weve been trying 2 1/2 yrs already for number one. phew! i feel windy tonight. too much caffeine maybe.:wohoo:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> ohh it deff would be scary, and the OH would FREAK lol. Hes already told me "Ive agreed to one" but i know hed get over it if it DID happen. One good thing for us is that we wont be paying for daycare much cause we work opposite shifts and my mother has already been told shes on call at all times. (dont worry she loves the idea) I think for me the part about having twins that is best is that im already 34 yrs old with no babies yet. So i dont really have alotta years left to be having them and i really would love at least 2, maybe 3. So with twins that would assure id have my two without having to worry bout trying to get preggo again right away . specially since weve been trying 2 1/2 yrs already for number one. phew! i feel windy tonight. too much caffeine maybe.:wohoo:

LOL - you are talkative tonight!!! Momma nat :hugs:. And LoLo - I have those days where I like to be alone too!!!

As far as twins go, although I would be thrilled, I have to say I look at the negative because my line of work forces me to. We get almost every set of twins born beause they are premature, have immature lungs, are too small to go home, etc, etc, etc....so I would be terrified that they would end up in here with me and all I can think about is potential problems!!! Of course, I also know that it is generalizing and this isn't true for every single set of twins born...just most of them it seems. But I would still be thrilled! Just scared because of that!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Where are you :witch:?????


----------



## dragonette

I've always wanted twins! It would be really hard when they are infants but I think it would be really fun when they were toddlers! I hope I get twins!

I have a friend that was a surrogate and had twins, she had a bunch of complications and ended up having to have an emergency hysterectomy then she almost died like 4 times during the following month, it was really scary. But she was at 36 weeks when she delivered them and they were perfect. I think they spent a week in the hospital. 

I know that every situation is different and with multiples, most are born early and have under developed lungs but twins would be SO much fun!

Its ok to think I'm crazy, my family does too.


----------



## Nursebecky31

She's here! She's here!!! AF has arrived! So clomid cycle 2, here I come!!!


----------



## Greenie5

lol dragonette. my family thinks im crazy too but for many reasons. 

Nursebecky!! YAY!! glad she finally made it, well wish she woulda stayed away for a LONG time but since she was coming glad she hurried. Usually we dread AF coming but now its just like.. come on already just so we can get the next cycle going.. THE last cycle!! Starting my clomid tonight before bed and already as excited as i was for the first cycle! :happydance:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## momma_nat

HUGS back! Yay for you guys and starting cycle together. LOTS OF :dust: FOR YOU!!!! I am becoming very inpatient with waiting to test, I caved Friday and tested even tho I knew it was way to early, I just needed to do it and see the negative. I have not been feeling well, having lots of cramping, and fever..... I am trying to not get my hopes up... I feel liek I have tons of symptoms but then I'm just like well it's probably because I want it. But I have noticed very frequent urination ( strong odor as well), cramping, im breaking out with little pimples and I have never had that before in my life... my breast are very tender and nipples are extremly sensitive I cannot even touch them... I hope I am but then again I dont want to get my hopes up. I have been having really bad days leading up to testing... I am so emotionla every little thing is making me angry adn moody , 

Thanks for everything Greenie and Becky! You guys re the best! Always there for me


----------



## Greenie5

oohhh mamanat!! FXed for you! how many days past Ovulation are?? Really hope you get that BFP!! Ill be thinking of you! So sorry youre having a rough couple of weeks. Hope things get better! :hugs:


----------



## momma_nat

9 i beleive... Becky figured out my cycle and stuff adn said if I am getting AF that July 1st (Friday) would be late if the :witch: hasnt arrived... so fingers corssed I hope it worked this time L:(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Good luck Nat!!!! :hugs: It sounds promising!!!! I can't wait to hear and I hope you get that :BFP:!!! 

Another friend at work just announced she's pregnant again - that makes 3 with 2 that just had theirs. Trying to be happy for them, but today wasn't the best of days for me to hear the news:(. Oh well...This will be our month though, right Greenie??


----------



## LoloShells

I know how that feels... a girl at work that I cannot stand, announced to everyone shes pregnant recently. I was pretty upset about it.


----------



## Greenie5

Awww, i guess thats the good part about working with almost all men. in the 9 yrs ive been there only two women at my work have gotten preggo. and even they were years ago. But dont worry.. this IS gonna be our month!!! :friends:


----------



## Nursebecky31

That's right ladies! :dust: to us all!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ok greenie - question. How is your period? Is it lighter than normal? Mine appears to be so far. Usually the first couple of days are heavy, and it hasn't been too bad so far and I'm getting ready to start day 2. Just worried about the whole thinning of the lining of the uterus thing?


----------



## dragonette

Greenie5 said:


> Awww, i guess thats the good part about working with almost all men. in the 9 yrs ive been there only two women at my work have gotten preggo. and even they were years ago. But dont worry.. this IS gonna be our month!!! :friends:

I work with all women but all of them are past child baring years. They are all around my moms age which is really cool. 

And I agree, this is gonna be OUR month!


----------



## Greenie5

Nursebecky31 said:


> Ok greenie - question. How is your period? Is it lighter than normal? Mine appears to be so far. Usually the first couple of days are heavy, and it hasn't been too bad so far and I'm getting ready to start day 2. Just worried about the whole thinning of the lining of the uterus thing?

Well, funny you mention it cause i was just on my way to say something about that very thing. So a lil hard for me to compare because i have such irregular periods. like my last five were almost nonexistant, but before that theyd vary alot. Day one this time was very heavy, normally i start light get a lil heavier then light again. Towards the end of day one it wasnt so bad but a few larg clots (sorry TMI) Then Sat already slowed down a lot.. and then by yesterday almost not there. so far today jsut been a lil when wiping and thats it. We'll see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## Nursebecky31

See, mine normally starts out medium, then on day 2 I bleed so heavy I go through a super plus tampon every hour or 2 for about 10 hours or so. Lots of clot (sorry TMI) and then day three is between medium and light. Day 4 and 5 are light. This time, day one was light to medium and it is even slower today!!! The nurse at my dr's office called to check on me and see if there was anything she could do for me, but I missed her call because I slept a little bit longer than I normally do. So hopefully I'll get to talk to her today. I wanted to ask her about my period being lighter and my non-existent cervical fluid. I am going to go ahead and schedule my hysteria opt for next cycle just in case nothing happens this on, buy saying a prayer it does and I won't have to have it done!!! I'll start my clomid again tomorrow!


----------



## momma_nat

I am nervous n anxious for the mornign to arrive, but then I dont want to get my hopes ups yet, but i got my results from my progesterons today it was 38.9.... I am hoping that means good news for me :) Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Greenie5

Wow mamanat! That's great! And I thought my 17.3 was impressive! Fxed for u!!


----------



## momma_nat

What is it suppose to be? I have no idea?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Good luck nat!!! I will say a prayer for you at work tonight!! Wow - y'all are both puttingy 14.9 to shame!!


----------



## momma_nat

whats a normal level?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, my doctor said 10-15 is good and that is what they shoot for. I may be wrong (somebody back me up here and correct me if I'm wrong) but I am pretty sure that high progesterone levels are a sign of more mature follicles being released. Am I right everybody?


----------



## Nursebecky31

OK - I found this online. I hope it answers some questions!

What should my progesterone level be?
Progesterone will be less than 1.5 Ng/ml until the LH surge. It peaks about seven days after ovulation, when it reaches 15 Ng/ml or more. But note, if you are above 10 in the luteal phase, your progesterone level is probably fine. When it drops between 2-4, menstruation begins. (This is why use of progesterone supplements can delay the start of your period). Additionally, you may get very high progesterone levels after IVF because so many follicles were created. (Progesterone is made by the corpus luteum, which is the site on the ovary from which the egg is released. The more eggs are produced, the more progesterone is produced.) Most doctors use a high level of progesterone supplementation in the luteal phase, which can also result in very high progesterone levels. There is no progesterone level that indicates pregnancy, only an hCG level over 5 determines that. It is also worth nothing that progesterone pulses, so the level varies throughout the day. Some doctors suggest testing first thing in the morning after fasting for the most accurate result. A high progesterone level gives more information than a low reading in that a "good" level indicates sufficient progesterone to carry a pregnancy; a lower level (in the 5-15 range) does not spell doom.


----------



## Nursebecky31

It was from this website:
https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1


----------



## Nursebecky31

So I'm pretty bummed at this moment. I just got my schedule and if I O on the same day I did last month, I'm gonna be stuck in the same predicament as last time. They switched a couple of my days around and now I'll be working every single one of my fertile days again!!!! Argh!


----------



## LoloShells

Ah that's horrible :( you'll be extra tired this month!


----------



## Greenie5

Nursebecky31 said:


> So I'm pretty bummed at this moment. I just got my schedule and if I O on the same day I did last month, I'm gonna be stuck in the same predicament as last time. They switched a couple of my days around and now I'll be working every single one of my fertile days again!!!! Argh!

oh no! Well call in sick a few days lol. tell them its for medical reasons :happydance: its true ya know! I told the OH that were working in overtime in the baby dancing department this month, this hasta be the month. My best freind ive know since birth is due with her first baby on aug 18th and Im supposed to fly to flordia to be there. There is NO way i can do it if im not preggo. i had to fight back tears just touching her bump in may when i seen her. Theres NO way ill be able to handle still not being preggo and seeing her newborn baby in her arms. Im happy for her, but it is killing me. And of course, she dont understand. 

Mamanat!! any news??? FXed for you!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Aww Greenie - this will be the month!!! I just know it!! 

Nat - I wanna know too!!! :dust:


----------



## Greenie5

Hows everyone doing? For me im on CD 6. I hae two pills left to take(one tonight and one tomrorow night) and then ill be off to enjoy my long weekend worry free, i hope lol. Not doing too bad this time around again cept for them dreaded hot flashes. Those i could live without. But i spose it could be worse so ill deal with it. Just keep thinking about the end result :happydance:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well I am on CD 4 right now. I have 3 more days of pills. I have been taking them in the morning again because I worked the first two nights. I had some hot flashes last night and a crazy bad headache along with some pretty bad cramps. Of course, AF is still here, and the last 2 generally happen with her as well. I think the headache was the clomid though. Come on O!!! I am ready to get this show on the road!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Sitting in Barnes and Noble right now looking through books of baby names with my hubby....oy...


----------



## LoloShells

Sounds like fun :) last night I told hubby I wanted to name our son Thor and he looked at me like I was crazy. Lol.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lol - but have you seen the movie?! He is really hot!


----------



## LoloShells

I haven't seen the movie yet, but agreed... def good looking. :)


----------



## LoloShells

First opk this cycle. Hope it gets darker over the next few days.

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6244/imag0142k.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Greenie5

wow i missed the conversation about my hottie Thor LOL Could start a new name Trend with that one. The OH and i have had or boy name picked out since our 4 yr anniversary. long time ago. Of course since them our name has become pretty popular. I hardely ever heard of the name Kayden before and now its everywhere. I think well still stick with it tho if we have a boy. Has a really sweet story behind it. 

Loloshells.. ill keep my FXed for you. im sure that line will darken up over the next few days :)

Mamanat.. where are you?? I hope all is well!! 

Nursebecky...Im with you on being ready to get this show on the road!! Just finished up my last pill last night. If this cycle is the same as last we should both O a week from today. My preseed arrived yesterday, so Im ready to GO! This is gonna be our month! 
:dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Y'all are gonna get sick of seeing my pee stix lol

https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9108/imag0143aj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Greenie5

noooo never!! that one is deff darker than the last tho!! wOOT!!! you betta get to :sex: if you havnt already!! LOL 

:dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Today is supposed to be our first day for BD. Hubby is happy lol. I also put on my temp tattoo from early-pregnancy-tests.com just for good luck!

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5161/imag0144x.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Greenie5

hey i got a couple of them too! ill hafta try to remember to put mine on to when its that time! popular place to buy from i guess lol


----------



## momma_nat

I'm here hahaha.... Will and I are currently away, but I am officially late , no AF and still testing negative :( Boo on that note...... Hoping AF will show soon or the at home test are not right? haha I had a very bad migraine the pother day again I was in the hospital so sorry I havent been around much :( 

Miss you guys,
Nat xo


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat - I am so sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well!! I am going to keep my fingers crossed that you're late and it just isn't showing it yet! Maybe, since you weren't exactly sure when you O'd, you just O'd later than you thought and it just isn't showing up yet! I'll pray for the best!

My 6-year-old really liked the tattoo from there and he currently has it on his forearm. LOL. 

Lolo - I haven't been able to look at your sticks yet, but it sounds like its looking good!!!

I finished my last clomid this morning, so the countdown to O is starting. I hope it happens the same day it did last time!! Still gonna have to work all my fertile days, but hoping we'll have some time in the AM!! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Here's today test, don't really see a change. Bought my first tube of preseed today as clomid has me super dry. Will use it tomorrow!

https://img546.imageshack.us/img546/7894/imag0146t.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Greenie5

awwww mamanat, i hope you start feeling better! and still got my FXed for you. keep us posted when you can. were all rooting for you.

Wow i cant believe that Ill be opk testing already tomrorow afternoon. Time is just flying by. course when we get to that two week wait it drags on and on. 
Everything seems to be going well,. cept these hot flashes that i really am getting tired of. last night i woke up like 5 times just feeling like i was on fire. Taking two fans with me to bed tonight. 
:dust: to us all


----------



## LoloShells

What's the weather like where youre at? Hot as hell here. Got to 92 today and its only cooled off into the 70s at midnight.


----------



## Greenie5

ohh its been super hot. today not as bad as the last two days but i think it got close to 90 .107 with heat index yesterday. ughhh i was so glad to have yesterday off work. where i work its super hot, no air and so humid! 5 mins into the work day and youre soaked head to toe. Sucks so bad. I have the air turned down here.. the OH keeps complaining its cold. i just give him a blanket. hot flashes and hot weather just dont go well together.lol


----------



## LoloShells

I'm lucky my husband is always complaining about being hot. We open all the windows and turn on the ceiling fans. Stay cool!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I think it was 97 yesterday, and it will be "cooling off" to 92 today. The humidity is awful. I'm not a huge summer fan to begin with though. We are going to go to the beach July 16-23. My oldest son will turn 9 on the 23, so it'll be a nice way to celebrate! (and hopefully cool off a little:)) 

Greenie, I am supposed to start OPK testing either tomorrow or Monday according to my monitor, but I only have 3 test strips yet and I didn't order anymore!! I was hoping I wouldn't have to! I am really torn between waiting until CD 11 to start testing or not. I am afraid I will miss it if I wait, but then the realistic part of me knows I probably won't O that early anyway. My OB said to wait to start testing until CD 12. If I would've listened to him last month, I would have a WHOLE lot more fertility monitor sticks right now. The other part of me is worried that I won't O until later this cycle and I will run out of strips before I get a +!!! I also use the smiley face OPKs because I don't do great reading the regular ones. This way, I am taking 2 tests that leave no doubt in my mind when I O. hat do ya'll think? Do you think I'll be OK to start testing on CD 11? I'm on CD 8 right now.


----------



## LoloShells

What day have you been o'ing on in the past few cycles?


----------



## LoloShells

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6899/imag0149gj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Todays looks good. :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Definitely darker today!! Do you usually test in the afternoon too? I always have my surge in the afternoons, so I never test in the Am.

As far as what day I've been o'ing on, that depends!! Last month was my first monto on clomid and it was CD 14. Before that is was really random. But I've read that once you start takin it you tend to O on the same day (or close to it) every month. I hope that's true though!

So I am worried about something now. I have been taking evening primrose oil this month to help with cervical fluid, but I read online today that it can counteract clomid and delay ovulation?!?! Has anybody else heard this? I feel like I should stop takin it now, but I've also read lots of posts about it working. Any words of advice or knowledge about this??? I just would hate to think that I screwed up my chances this month!


----------



## LoloShells

I don't know a lot about it. I tried mucinex and it wasn't working so I stopped it and grabbed a tube of preseed from CVS


----------



## Nursebecky31

I started mucinex yesterday and I have preseed too! I am just using it all this month!


----------



## LoloShells

I tried using my diva cup after bd but it didn't seem to keep it all in. I'm hoping the preseed is what will make the difference and get me a BFP. I never have ewcm so maybe my body has just been too hostile for the spermies.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I have some of the cups too! I used one once about a year ago and haven't since. Maybe I'll give it a shot this time. I don't really have very much cervical fluid at all, especially not ewcm. I am thinking I just have a really hostile environment as well. I am hoping that all the stuff I am doing will help and a CM boost is all I need! That's what I'm hoping anyway!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm thinking of using the preseed in small amounts even in between bding to keep constant wetness. I'm worried about the fluids that sperm needs to get all the way up to the egg... I wonder does the preseed make its way up into the uterus etc.?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hmmm....I'm not sure! I have a lot of the same concerns though. I will look and see if I an find the answer to that question!


----------



## Greenie5

did you two get the little plastic inserters for the preseed? mine came with these lil sringe type things to insert the preseed further inside. Ive never heard of the Diva cups. just googled them and they seem intersting. 

Today is CD 11 so gonna start BDing tonight with the preseed and every other day till i get the positive opk. today didnt even show slight line so hopefully tomorrow ill see at least a lil something. Everyone tells me to lay with a pillow under my hips afterwards. not sure itll work as good as the divacups lol but worth a try anways.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah mine came with the applicators. I'm just wondering if the preseed travels up in the uterus etc. since the sperm needs the fluid all the way up to the egg.
I use the diva cup for af because tampons cause me irritation. I read a lot of people are using 'soft cups' after bd to hold in spermies so I figured my diva cup would serve the same purpose... but it doesn't. Once I finally got up- TMI warning -it all came running out. I had hung off the end of my bed for 10 minutes (sort of like a hand stand) prior to getting up so hoping some swimmers had time to get up there.


----------



## LoloShells

My opk isn't any darker today 
https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5225/imag0152oq.jpg


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo - if I starts getting lighter, maybe that means your + was yesterday? Have you tried the digital ones? I can never read the regular ones. I just wish the digitals werent so expensive!! Luckily, my CBEFM sticks work in the digital OPK and I use he same stick to test both - I just take it out of my OPK and stick it in the fertility monitor. Saves me money and sticks!! As for the cups, the soft cups are what I have. I usually just prop my hips up, so I think I will use the cups this month!

Greenie - my preseed came with the inserts too. I usually only use the 2 so I am going to increase the amount I use to 4 this time. Hopefully it will make a difference! I have also read that some women squirt preseed into the soft cups before they insert them to give the spermies some extra help. I am going to do that too! I am also taking Fertiile CM, EPO, Fish Oil 1400 mg, and Mucinex to try and help with my CM. I actually feel like I have some right now (not much, but some) so maybe something is working! The only problem is, I don't know which one it is that is making the difference!! Lol.

So anybody going to watch fireworks tonight? I am actually off for the first time in 3 years for the 4th - and it's pouring down rain so they cancelled them:( hopefully they'll reschedule for a night when I'm off! We do need the rain though, so I can't complain.


----------



## Greenie5

im starting to feel like an underacheiver lol. all i do is take my clomid.. and im just now tonight starting my musinex. ive been Trying to be good about taking my folic acid and my B6 but i am so bad at remmebering. Also gonna start the preeseed tonight. maybe i need to step it up a bit! lol Also, how much musinex do you ladies take?i have 600mg pills. should i take just one twice a day? I know i deff need some major help in the CM depatment. Ive always been pretty dry even before the clomid. 


As for the fireworks, we went to a private firework party last night and plan to just stay home tonight.wind down before heading back to work tomorrow.
Hope you get to see yours when they reshedule. 

Loloshells, i agree with nursebcky. maybe you missed the surge. i cant remember, are you temping as well?


----------



## LoloShells

Nah I don't temp cuz my sleep schedule is all over the place so my temps were always wacky so it just ended up being a waste of time. I'm not gonna worry I missed my surge just yet. I'll wait to see what tomorrows looks like.

I have to put all my pills in one of those daily pill organizers and set an alarm on my phone if I want to remember to take stuff. I was taking the mucinex pill twice a day but I stopped it when it wasn't making a difference.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I put all mine in an organizer right now, too! What all are you taking? How did your OPK look today?

Greenie, I am taking 1200 mg twice a day. I'm just doing the max possible because I figured I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm not taking anything right now. i need a prenatal that doesn't make me want to die.
Opk looks pretty light to me today. All the rest are at home though so I can't compare just yet. Will post a pic when I get home and line it up. I'm really concerned that I haven't felt any o pains. I usually have bad pain... like can't sit pain.... grit my teeth through bd kind of pain.


----------



## LoloShells

Here's todays opk. I think that was my surge back on cd 13

https://img30.imageshack.us/img30/7097/imag0154r.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Ahhhhhhh my sister is pregnant. Just got her call. I'm super excited for her.... she's been told since she was 12 she wouldn't have kids so she never bothered to try. Just makes me even more disappointed in my own body. Why can't I get pregnant??


----------



## Nursebecky31

LoLo, I'm so sorry!! That really stinks!! I know how you feel though. My sister didn't even want to have another one (she has 4 now) and I was like, "how can I want one so bad and it not happen and her not want one and it does??" of course, they were thrilled after it happened, but you know what I mean. It does look like your surge was on CD13. Did you get to BD in time?? I'm excited for you since you're officially in the 2ww!!! I can't wait to hear everything!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Im not gonna lie I'm extremely jealous. 

We did bd in time. Im pretty sure I ov'd yesterday.(my ovary was in horrible pain during bd last night). Today is cd 16 and we bd'd on 11,13, (got the nearly pos opk so now have to do it 3 more days as am using SMEP method) 14, and 15. Will bd again today and then take a break! 
Used preseed the last 3 days. Put more in AFTER bd last night to be sure those swimmers had plenty.


----------



## Nursebecky31

What is SMEP method?


----------



## LoloShells

Stands for sperm meets egg plan. Read about it here https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm 

I started later because I already know when I ovulate. But I was wrong i dont have to do it tonight. I'm supposed to rest and do it tomorrow.


----------



## Greenie5

congrats on hitting the two week wait! last month it was the longest two weeks of my life!! FXed for you!!

I have a few questions. So im on CD13 right now. showed a slightest line on the opk yesterday but seems not at all today. i do remember last month i didnt notice much of a line at all until the dark line, but im worried that maybe i wont O this month. I dont have any of the pain i was feeling last month. last month i had alot of cramping between the time i took the last clomid pill on thru out the entire month. This month i havnt felt much at all. Is it possible i could still O and just not have the pains? maybe im just so used to them i dont notice lol. or even tho the clomid helped last month is t possible it wont this month? Also, i forgot to ask the nurse, does anyone know if i go for the progesterone test every month if to verify Ovulation or only the first month? 

If all goes as planned nursebecky, we have two days to go! I BDed on cd11 and will again tonight (cd13) and hopefully will get that surge on the 15 like last month. hopefully your work isnt getting in the way of your BDing. 

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!


----------



## LoloShells

I normally have a lot of pain at o too and was worried I wasn't going to cuz I felt nothing. But when we bd'd I def felt my swollen ovary! Maybe clomid just made me ovulate 'nicer'.... that's what I'm gonna tell myself anyways. And as you can see from my opks my positive wasn't as dark as most folks. So I wouldn't count yourself out on the oing situation. Some women ovulate and never get a positive.... and still get pregnant!


----------



## LoloShells

Ugh now I'm really confused. Todays looks darker than yesterday.
https://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1236/imag0155k.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Do you know how mad at myself ill be if I've always ovulated later than I thought?! That would make this last year a complete waste of time! I wonder if the pain I feel in my ovary is the gearing up for ovulating.... and this whole time I've thought the pain meant 'I'm ovulating right now'


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ugh Greenie and Lolo!! We are all having bad months it seems! I'll tell you what I just did and then I'll comment on ya'lls posts.

So I was going to start checking my fertility monitor today to see what it was reading. I turn it on when I get to work tonight to check and :dohh: I forgot to reset it when I started my period!!!! So I am now 6 days behind and it won't let you go past day 5 when you reset it!! It also won't prompt me to test until CD 9, which is 4 days from now - which means that by the time it lets me test, I may have already O'd!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh: I am SO frustrated right now.

Greenie, although I think it is possible that it may not work every month, I would say don't count yourself out yet! I had a - OPK this evening and I have NO signs of impending O. I have had none of the cramps that I had last cycle. And I don't think everybody has O pains every month, so you may just not have the pains this month. I am thinking I am probably going to O late as well because of my lack of symptoms. :shrug: I just don't know!! Argh. I hope we still will get those + OPKs within the next few days! As far as progesterone testing, I would call your doctor because mine only tested once. Yours may not want to test every month, I don't know.

Lolo, I looked at your OPK and it DOES look darker than yesterday, but still not as dark as it did on CD 13. I'll be interested to see what it looks like tomorrow? I also don't do BBT because of my crazy sleep schedule, so I heavily rely on my CBEFM and the OPKs. 

I called my doctor again today. I asked about the cervical fluid and I hope I get to talk to the nurse tomorrow. I almost am hoping she lets me just go ahead and come in for an IUI. It probably sounds crazy and I hate to jump the gun. but I am just not getting good vibes on the cenception front for us this month.


----------



## LoloShells

I've decided we're gonna bd everyday til these opks are completely negative. I refuse to miss that egg. I wonder if anyone who temps can tell me if they feel ov pain before ovulating. I've tried checking my cervix but I haven't noticed any change all week. I'm not sure how drastic the changes are though.

Sorry about the cbfm mishap... how frustrating! How much does the iui cost?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, I looked it up and it looks like it is $300-$400 without insurance. I haven't paid anything out of pocket yet for ultrasounds, the HSG, or the labs. Not everything has been covered, but it has been coming out of my HRA. Once my HRA is empty, I'll have to pay out of pocket for what's not covered. I don't know how much it will cost with insurance. I don't even know if they will consider doing it this late in my cycle. But since I haven't O'd yet, I would think they would. If they do say yes, I'd like to do 2 IUIs back to back, like the day before and the day of, to maximize my chances.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Also, I know I have my O pains WHEN I O, not before. I hope that helps!


----------



## Greenie5

Becky, sorry to hear bout the fertility monitor. i dont know anything about them but too bad it wont work right now. I just am using the same lil sticks as lolo. they were pretty cheap from that early pregnancy shop online that i got the preseed from. i got like 50 of them and they came with a bunch of pregnancy tests too. 

Lolo, i wonder if maybe the different times that youre testing could have somthing to do with the tests? like that last one was at night and the others in the AM. Im still new at this so not sure if that could effect it or not. 

As for me, tonight i started getting some lil pains so that started giving me some hope. Last month i didnt really see much of a line at all up until the day that i got the SUPER dark line. least not that i remember, but then again i thought that the slight line ment nothing at all until i seen the posts and pics on here. So ill just hope for a lil bit of a line tomorrow, maybe one that i can see wthout squinting lol Have a great night ladies!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I was thinking the same thing Lolo - kind of what I was saying about me never getting a + in the AM and inly in the afternoon. Maybe if you would have tested later in the day on CD 13 it would have been super dark?

Greenie, can't wait to hear about your test today!


----------



## LoloShells

It's a possibility. The ones that say am were done around 11am and the pm around 5. We'll see what todays looks like when I get home. Hoping today is the last bd day cuz I need a break.


----------



## Greenie5

yea today .. no line at all. not even one i can see when squinting. not sure if i drank too much before hand or what. better luck tomorrrow tho.. or maybe real quick before i head off to work ill test again . i havnt drank anything at all since the last one but was only an hour and a half ago. ughh!! so stress full!! ok ladies, have a great day. im off to work. hopefully will have better news later for us all!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I haven't tested yet today because I just got up at 3. I am shooting to try around 10pm. We havent had time to BD in almost 3 days now....not good!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm trying not to stress about ovulating but I can't help it. I hate that I don't have pos opk. The pains I've felt in my ovary make me think I must have but then I think it could have just been gearing up but never actually followed through. Ugh! I HATE THIS!


----------



## Nursebecky31

LoLo, don't give up! I bet you O'd on CD 13 and it just wasn't dark because you did it in the AM. Are you still counting that one as the +?

I tested at 8:30pm and got a -. I was gonna test again at 2am but I just drank a bunch of water. So I will probably wait until 6am to test again. I have a feeling it will still be negative though. Looks like late ovulation to me.


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> LoLo, don't give up! I bet you O'd on CD 13 and it just wasn't dark because you did it in the AM. Are you still counting that one as the +?
> 
> I tested at 8:30pm and got a -. I was gonna test again at 2am but I just drank a bunch of water. So I will probably wait until 6am to test again. I have a feeling it will still be negative though. Looks like late ovulation to me.

Yeah I'm counting 13 as the positive right now I just don't feel very confident with that. I would settle for late ovulating... I just want the positive. :(

I started another thread to try and find out if clomid would make me ovulate late and lengthen my cycle, as I was 28-29 days prior to clomid.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Where's the link? I'd love to read what people say! Especially since it looks like my cycle will be long. I'm really disappointed because I really thought it would make mine more regular!


----------



## LoloShells

It's here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-normal-28-day-cycle-longer.html#post11581671

Hoping for some answers!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey! I have been online looking and everything says that you will ovulate between 5-10 days after your last pill. So if you did days 5-9, then you would ovulate between CD 14 and CD 19. So you probably did get your + on CD 13! I don't know if that helps at all, but that is everything that I found.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I just checked and had a very (very) little amount of EWCM and my cervix is softer, so I am hoping maybe the next couple of days!! 

Nat, where are you? Are you OK?


----------



## Greenie5

So it dawned on my maybe the reason i havnt felt much for pains this past week could be because ive been taking quite a few ib profien due to a rib being outta place! so not only is it helping with my rib pain, it prolly was covering the pains i been actually looking for LOL. So today i decided to take no pain relievers. which was no fun at all! ughhh. BUT the good news is that i felt something going on down there! so FXed that tomorrow i will get that positve opk! im gonna be xtra careful to not drink anything for a couple hours before testing this time too. Tomorrow is CD 15, which is when i got my positive last month and then im pretty sure i Oed that night. so hopeuflly i do the same this month. 

Congrats becky on the ewcm! might be just a lil but better than none! i dont notice any. im also wondering bout nat.... hope everything is ok with her. 
Lolo.. did you take a opk today? was it lighter than yesterdays?


----------



## LoloShells

I did, here they are. I've had quite a bit of cramping this evening. Hope you both get your undeniable positives!
https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/663/imag0156b.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie you need a ticker so I can stalk your cycle lol


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo - I don't see anything! Is it my computer or did you forget to put them on there? Lol. Greenie, I agree with Lolo - we need a ticker so we can see what's going on! I am hoping for my + this morning before I go to sleep. I will test again around 6:15 I think. I am trying really hard not to drink anything between now and then, but I just ate supper and I'm sure I'm gonna get thirsty. But since I am out for the count on my fertility monitor, I'm gonna have to rely heavily on my OPK this month.:wacko: I was hoping that I wouldn't have to work tonight since out census is down, but it looks like that's not gonna happen. So I'm gonna have to either wake my hubby up when I get home or make sure that we make time for it before I leave for work tonight!


----------



## LoloShells

Hmm that's odd... I see it on my end. Here it is again 
https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/663/imag0156b.jpg

Hope you get your BD on!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Its my computer!!! I looked it up on a different one and it showed up. CD 13 still looks the best! Also, it looks like part of the line is as dark as the test line on CD 13 and I read tonight that only part of it had to be as dark as the test line to be considered +. Have you heard anything about that? Mine still looked pretty light last night, so I am not sure what is going to happen today.


----------



## Nursebecky31

So my 6:15 result - :bfn: I am so frustrated!!! I tested + at CD 12 last month, and I feel like I am really close!!! I hate working nights close to O because ot always messes my testing up!! I won't test as soon as I get up, so it'll be close to 10 tonight when I test again. I feel so lost without my fertility monitor! Argh. I have more EWCM this morning and cramping like right before I O, so I thought today would for sure be the day!! But it looks like I'm not gonna O until CD 15 or 16 this month. I am just disappointed. But maybe it'll work out better for me and I will be off the night before and have sone more freedom to BD without worrying about my work schedule. I'm gonna try to think of it like that! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah the opk thing is killing me too.

I say just bd as much as you can to cover your bases.

I agree that part of the line looks darker but I think that could be due to an impression that's there in the plastic. The test itself has lightened a bot since the day I peed on it.


----------



## Greenie5

so tested today today and finally got a line i dont have to squint to see. Its not as dark as last months yet but at least theres a line. i was getting pretty worried that this month was just a waste of time! also i noticed i have quite a bit of CM today. acually noticeable rather than barely there. Trying to Figure out what to do about tomorrow. Ill be out floating down the river on a tube all day. kinda hard to pee on a stick lol. Also it will be hot so im sure i will be drinking alot. Ill work on gettting a ticker thing on here for yas tonight when i get home from work. i never think of doing it cause i keep track of it all on an ap on my phone. but im sure it will help. 

Becky, sorry bout the negative today. but you still have time. i know you were expecting cd13 again tho. maybe well both be a day later this month :)
hope you get a chance to get some BDing in!! we haev been doing alot better than last month in that department. On a mission to catch that egg!! LOL


----------



## momma_nat

my fav girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ive missed you guys... I coundt find the thread and havent been getting the emails... So finalyl after being 5 days late... AF is here today is CD3 which means day 1 of clomid for me... Ive been having an awful day dealing with it all over again as well as the side effects today... blah..... Im also having very very bad bleeding... I may need to take something to help with that my doc says its ok to take and wont affect anything but im still skeptical... so holding off for now...


----------



## Nursebecky31

I have got to stop typing replies on my Ipod because it is forever messing up my post and I delete it by accident!!

Nat!!!! I'm so glad we finally get to hear from you! I have been worried about you! I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP, esepcially since you were late! I'm saying a prayer that this is the month for all of us. I had worse side effects this month too. Especially really, really bad headaches and hot flashes. Now I'm just waiting for that + OPK!

Greenie, I bet you could just test in the morning and when you get home at night and be OK. Surely you'd catch it that way? Have fun though! Maybe that's what you need - just to relax and have fun on the river!

Lolo, I see the indentation now that you point it out to me. How is today's looking?

I had another negative when I woke up at 3. I was going to test again at 9 but drank a bunch of water and had to pee a bunch up until 7:30. So now I am going to test again at 11:30. I also finally talked to the nurse today at the doctor's office!! She said since I'm concerned about my cervial fluid, they want to do a post coital test. Unfortunately she is out of town tomorrow and there is no one else that will be there to do it if I get my + tonight. If I don't get it until the morning though, they will see me Sunday morning and do the test. She said that if I am concerned about it and the post coital test doesn't look good, then I can switch to femara next month if I want to. I'm not sure if I do though! Anyone know anything about it? I like clomid because I know it works! But maybe femara will work better for me? I just don't know! :shrug:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ok - so quick update. Decided to go ahead and test and its +! I am excited but I hate I am going to miss the post coital test. Of course, with me testing + so late at night, I think it will still be Sunday before I O. It sure would be nice to have my fertility monitor to check with!!! I always O the day after my peak on my monitor!! So I guess I will just have to wait for the O pains and use that as my guideline! But then again, I wouldn't have gotten the peak on my monitor until tomorrow anyway becuase it has me test between 2 and 8 pm so it still would have not been a peak earlier. So I bet tomorrow would have been my first peak day. I am tempted to tell her I didn't get a + until early in the morning so that they will still do the post coital on Sunday morning. They want to do it the day you O, hopefully within 12 hours of it is what she said. And if I know I won't O until Sunday, we could still do the test Sunday morning and have it work, right? Now I just need to try and find some privacy so that I can call her and leave her a message. She even gave me her cell number so that I could call her if I needed to.


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks Hun! Yeah i am bleeding and having a lot pf pain right now, and major hot flashes I cant sleep its almost 1am here and I just came down to the livingroom adn turned on the tv... William is going to be upset when he wakes up and I'm not there ( hes anal about that) but I feel very sick.... really really dizzy I can hardly walk :( feel so light headed! :( I HATE THIS!!!!! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## LoloShells

The one I took late last night looks darker but both of todays are light. I'm ready to give up.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Awww Nat, that really sucks!!! I hope you get some rest soon! 

LoLo-don't give up!! I know you are so frustrated right now. Can you call your doctor and see if they will do the 7 day progesterone test on you? You could have them do it on CD 21 if you think you O'd on CD 14 and the results will at least tell you for sure if you did O so you could stop having to test and guess. Do you think they'd do it?


----------



## LoloShells

Honestly I have no idea. I think ill just let this cycle go and next cycle demand observation. I'll take all my opks with me for proof that I don't think I ovulated. If I'm wrong by some miracle then hopefully we've done enough bding.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well good luck!!! From the sound of things, I'm sure you have it covered. And if you didn't O this month, then you can get them to up your dosage next month. But if you didn't O, will you start AF on your own or will they have to give you something to make you start?


----------



## LoloShells

Before clomid I always had normal 28 day cycles. So I assume af will come on her own unless clomid has really screwed me up.


----------



## Greenie5

WOW, so much going on i here tonight! 
NAT!!! soo glad youre ok! weve deff missed you. so sorry you didnt get your BFP but .. this time for sure ,right! also, hope AF settles down for you. 

Lolo, i agree with becky. try to get in and get your progesterone tested. that way you can know for sure. much better than not knowing. i know itd be driving me crazy too.

Becky! congrats on that positive!!! im gonna hafta google post coital test cause i havnt a clue LOL Did you ask about IUD? or did they not want to do that yet? 

As for me, i continued to have some lil pains just like last month so im pretty sure im gearing up Ovulation. Todays test wasnt qutie as dark, but by tomorrow i think it will be. ill try in the am before heading to the river. itll be early but worth a shot. as for now.... im off to bed. Gotta get my BDing in for the night LOL


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I'm currently in post bd position. Which really sucks cuz there are snickerdoodles in the kitchen calling my name and I can't get up yet!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lol - what time is it where you live Lolo? It is 3:50 am here! 

I meant to ask you too: how long have you been leaving the cups in? I used one yesterday morning when I got home and left it in while I slept from 8:30 am to 3:30 pm, so 7 hours, but not the whole 12. Used preseed before and then after and then put some in the cup before I inserted it - Lol. My husband was like, what in the world?

Greenie, the post coital test is where you BD and then go in and they take out some of your cervical fluid and examine it to see what quality it is, how many sperm there are alive, whether or not they're swimming in the right direction, etc. They do it the day you ovulate because that will be the most fertile cervical fluid. If it is not good right before you ovulate, then they know that is a barrier. As far as the IUI, they need to do the post coital test first. So definitely no IUI this month. I hope we don't have to do it next month either because this month works!!! [-o&lt; At least I know I'll be starting the 2WW again soon! Not that I enjoy it or anything, but just praying this is the month. Plus, I'll be at the beach half of my 2ww, so maybe it'll go by a little faster? I hope so anyway.


----------



## LoloShells

It's 1:15am here. I haven't been using the cup cuz it wasn't working. I would stand up and it would all come out anyways.

I had to get up to pee at 12:30 and I'm really mad I couldn't hold it. There was A LOT of good stuff that I lost. :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

I hate it when that happens!! Hopefully enough got up there anyway that it won't matter.

Yesterday was the first time I think I put it in right - last time I used it I didn't think I would EVER get it out and started to panic. This time was much easier though. It seemed to keep everything in for a little while, and then around 3:30 it started leaking out, so I just went ahead and took it out.


----------



## momma_nat

So the bleeding and pain got worse overnight and early this morning. So we went to the hospital now I should be happy about this next part but i test POSTIVE!!!:bfp: but my HCG levels are extremly low and may be having an early miscarriage.... I go back on MOnday and they will do more test to be sure.... So please everyone say a little prayer that my level goes up and this baby stays with me... I am having a horrible time trying to deal with this. I have been sommed to bedrest until monday... <3 you girls

Nat xo


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat - already said a prayer for you and the little one! Did they put you on any kind of progesterone or are they just waiting until Monday? I hope everything is OK! I miscarried in between my two boys, and I bled with my second little boy for the first 22 weeks of my pregnancy! I had lots of tests done and every other day hcg levels drawn for awhile - but it does go to show that you can have bleeding and still not lose the baby! So good luck Nat!! PLEASE keep us posted!! And congratulations!!


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks Becky! You just oput the first smile on my face today :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Alright - super + opk at 6:30pm and it DEFINITELY would have been my peak today. Bless my mom for taking my boys and letting me sleep today. Hubby went to Charlotte with his dad so we missed BD this morning but finally got it in at 6pm. So yeah!! I also have an appointment for the post coital test at 10 am. So she said we have to BD sometime between midnight and 6am...no lubricants allowed. I hope I didn't mess anything up by using one at 6, but I'm thinking that 16 hours later, none of it will be left! I think I am gonna try and see if my hubby will get up at 5:30 and BD so that it will be closer to ovulation and 12 hours after this time.


----------



## momma_nat

Good luck Beck!!!!! <3 My bleeding has slowed down, but there is a lot of clotting so I am trying to stay positive but I have a feeling it's not going to be good :( This sucks to finally get my :bfp: and now this .... I always knew this was somethign that could happen adn "prepared" myself for it but now that its here you can't prepare for this :(


----------



## LoloShells

I hope everything is ok Nat.

Becky let us know what they find in your test!

I was crampy all evening and once I laid down in bed at about 1 am the cramping got really intense then had this sharp pain in my lower back (basically right where the cramping in the front was) I had to grit my teeth and curl my toes it hurt so bad... but then it was gone. Never felt anything like it. Implantation? Perhaps!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo - keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I hope that's what it was!

Nat, I am so sorry but still keeping my hopes up for you.

As far as my appointment goes, I guess its a good news/bad news scenario. Still bad in the long run though. So we BD'd once last night and once early this morning. I used the pressed and the softcup last night, but then went au natural with the one this morning since hey said I had to. My appointment was at 10:00 am. She said just from pulling the fluid from my uterus that it looked great. Then she called me into the lab room next door and said: are you sure you had sex last night? There is absolutely NO semenal fluid whatsoever in your fluid. No sperm, no semenal fluid, nothing. I was like, what???? So, she looked at the vaginal fluid and there were still some in there, but nada in my uterine fluid. So basically, my cervix is secerting antisperm antibodies, which is not a common thing, and it is literally repelling and then expelling any sperm or semenal fluid away from and out of my uterus. The good news is - my cervical fluid was excellent. The bad news - there is no way I am going to get pregnant unless we do IUI. So this whole stupid month is a waste! She said not to give up hope this month and there is always the small possibility that one of them made it through, but she wouldn't count on it. So Brian has to have another SA done to double check everything is OK. They want to do the hysteroscopy and remove the polyp to make sure I have optimal uterine conditions, and then we will schedule IUI for next month - as long as my husband agrees. He still believes nothing is wrong because we had two children naturally. He does not understand that things have changed. Last night, he was not happy when I talked to him about the possibility of IUI, but I hope after I explain things to him today that he was understand. I just hope we can get things moving quickly enough and do the IUI next month. I seriously think I am only going to take my progesterone for about a week and then quit taking it so I can go ahead and start my period and get things going. I started crying at the doctor's office. I tried not to, but I just couldn't help it. I am just SO FRUSTRATED!!!! All the months of wasted money, wasted time, medication, etc, etc, etc...and the whole time my body isn't even letting anything get through!! I just want to yell and hit something. Now I have to wait a whole month before we can officially "try" again and I can do nothing but just sit around and twiddle my thumbs. I just don't understand what has changed!! What is wrong with my body? I don't smoke, and I quit drinking ALL caffeine 18 months ago, and I haven't drank a drop of alcohol since last March. I just don't understand! I think I'm just gonna go drink some wine and try to forget about it.


----------



## LoloShells

Becky I'm so sorry :( I'm sure its heartbreaking, and frustrating. try to see the positive side though... you know what's wrong. I would give anything to know why I'm not getting pregnant. At least now you can have a plan of action. I hope hubby will be openminded. It's not like youre trying to make a baby in a petri dish, your just trying to get his swimmers past your hostile cervix and let nature do the rest. Good luck babe. I say have your glass of wine if you want it.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks girl - I had my glass and then some lol. The talk with my hubby went about like I expected. He wants them to repeat the test and said he didn't want to have another SA because he already had one. I told him he was going to do it anyway and I'll take it up there because I know that's why he doesn't wanna do it. I also said it'll be a whole month before they can repeat the test and I am not waiting another month when we know nothing is making it through! He said he has to think about the IUI though and he's not agreeing to it yet. I even showed him the booklet they gave me with the pictures and explained it to him. Lets just say there have been lots of tears today. I'm hoping that he'll see the light and wake tf up before it's too late!


----------



## LoloShells

My husband had to give his sample in a tiny bathroom at the clinic, so he's got it easy if he gets to do it at home! I do agree that you should get another pc test just in case it was a fluke. If you get the same results I hope he comes over to your side on the iui. Steal his sample and do the iui anyways... lol that's bad I'm kidding.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lol - I told him I'd just go get a donor and he didn't think that was very funny... I told him all he had to do was give me the sperm and that was the extent of how much the procedure would affect him. Everything else is on me!! I don't know if they'll repeat it next month or not. I think we'd have to abstain a couple days to get the sample for the IUI.


----------



## LoloShells

I hope everything works out the way it should.

AFM- I'm really concerned about how tender I am in the baby maker area. It's too tender to lean against a counter, lay on my stomach etc. I shouldn't still be swollen from ovulation, so what the hell?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hmmm....I don't know unless you ovulated way later than you thought you did? Or maybe it is from implantation?


----------



## Greenie5

NAT!!! wow what great news and scary at the same time. i been thinking bout you since last night when i read the post quick b4 bed. i know its hard, but try to stay positive! keep us posted. Sticky dust to you and the lil one!


Becky.. ughh!! The good thing here is that now you know. Good thing you called the doc to get checked. if you hadnt just think of all the wasted months you coulda had. so even tho it seems like jus one more obsticle...its also a step forward. so now the biggest task will be convincng your hubby. and im sure you can manage :)

Lolo, i was just thinking bout you LOl and how you were a lil disapointed to not know exactly when you Oed.. but i was thinking, youre already part way thru your two week wait before you even knew you hit it! and them are two super long weeks. now they are just a bit shorter for you. i always try to find the bright side of things.

OK so now for me. today is CD 17! and yesterday when i tested before going out on the river i seen a slight line. i really thought for sure i had missed the surge or would miss it because of being on the river all day . BUT!!! today i tested around noon and i got a SUPER dark line right away. So im super glad i didnt miss it but wow, that means im ovulating super late! last month i got my surge on cd15 and ovulated that night. so now this month ill be ovulation on like CD 18. i know.. still gota get that ticker for yas. i been slacking. :dohh: ill get it tho soon


----------



## LoloShells

I've just never read that implantation can make the whole area tender. Oh well there's nothing I can do! I did bd though in case that pain I felt last night was a super fat egg being released. 

Greenie hope you get it in!


----------



## momma_nat

Lolo- I felt implantation big time. I was very sore and lots of cramping. That's how knew the test was wrong when i got the negatives. I knew something was different this time. 

Greenie- Thanks! I am leaving for the hospital in about an half hour, I haven't slept all night, I just want it so bad and if I lost the baby I don't know if and how I can deal with it. 

Becky- Thanks for all the support the last few days! <3 

I will let you guys know whats up later on tonight.

Love yas,
Nat xo


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey Nat!! I'm praying for you!!! LoLo, I am having a lot of pain today, and I think when I talk to my doctor's nurse, I'm gonna see if they'll just scan me to make sure I don't have any cysts from the clomid. But Nat is right - implantation can make you pretty tender!


----------



## LoloShells

That's what I'm worried about, that I got a cyst and no egg was released :( I don't wanna get my hopes up yet. I just keep telling myself that this is my first cycle on clomid so things are going to feel different.
Let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## momma_nat

Alright Girls here I go................

I AM PREGNANT!!!!!! *dances** I am overjoyed! OMG i feel like I am on cloud nine!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! Baby ok??


----------



## momma_nat

Were all good :D


----------



## LoloShells

Aw good, Congrats!


----------



## momma_nat

thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Congrats Nat!!! I am SO happy for you! So what's the official due date?? 

LoLo, Greenie - how are y'all today?

I ended up not asking for the scan because the pain started to fade. Still tender, but not as bad. Lots of cramping. I took a nap today (skipped out on lunch with some friends because I was just feeling too bummed to be good company) and felt a little better when I woke up. I made an appointment for hubby and me to talk with the doc Thursday, but when I told him he said he wouldn't go because he's not "an idiot" and he understands. We haven't really spoken since yesterday, but we finally talked a little and I think he is starting to actually "hear" what I am saying!! He still hasn't said yes or no, but I told him I have to know soon so we can schedule it. I am also trying to talk him into doing the SA tomorrow morning, which isn't easy when you're not exactly happy with each other...lol. I think he'll go ahead and do it though. I also am awaiting instructions on what to do once I start AF. I am planning on taking the progesterone for about 8 days and then stopping it to bring on AF about 10 DPO so we can get this show on the road!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm alright today, just extremely gassy and its pretty painful. It's the kind that fills you up and makes your stomach hard, and makes it so you can't stand up straight. To make matters worse I can't seem to expel any of it! ugh! I can't really tell if my tenderness has subsided, because of the gas.

I'm glad youre feeling better. For what its worth I think your hubby will come around. Good luck.:)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Lolo - it actually does make me feel better right now believe it or not :hugs: I hope you feel better!


----------



## Greenie5

NAT!! Congrats!! i hafta say im soo jealous but at the same time you give the rest of us hope! Soo happy or you! make sure you stop by now and then still tho and keep us up to date on how things are going :)

Becky, im sure your husband will come around. Trust me if i can talk my guy into even going thru any of this to have a baby, you can talk him into that LOL hes not a bad guy but it took me a long time just to convince him to try to have a baby, but then when it came time to get help he has been super supportive and willing to do what he needs to do to help :) really has impressed me to be honest.

lolo... you know last month i had that sorta feeling.. right after ovulation. was constipated for like the first time in my life LOL for three days or so. Was a very uncomfortable feeling.

As for me. Well to be honest i dont know whats going on anymore. i am in process of dropping all my numbers into the fertility friend thing so i can post it on here. and working on getting a ticker posted. So heres where im a bit confused... today is ending of cd 18. unless i ovulated today i have not yet. Yesterday i got a super dark line on my opk, but then again today i got a dark line as well. my temp has not shot up yet, so hopefully it does tomorrow . i have had some minor cramping but nothing bad like last month. So i am ovulating super late! which im not realy too thrilled about, but if i get preggo you know i wont complain LOL. my biggest confusion is about my temps. just seems that this month they are averaging like an entire degree higher than last month for pre ovulation temps and are jumping around alot more than last month. Just seems odd. i am thinking i will call the doc tomorrow. i need to find out if i need to get the progesterone test again, and also gonna see if maybe next month (if theres a next) i an be switched to 100mg. im wondering if the higher dose maybe will help me ovulate a lil sooner. anyone know anything about this? phew!! i am a jabber jaw again tonight. ok im going to get my ticker done. hope you all have a great night and ill check in tomorrow :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie - you finally got a ticker!!!! I can't click on it to look at your chart though! See if you can get it to be a link to your chart and we can look and give you our thoughts!! Glad you finally got it up though! It sounds like you will probably O today. I hate it's going to be so late, but hopefully it'll still be your lucky month!! Let us know what happens!!


----------



## momma_nat

Greenie, I am not leaving you guys don't worry! I would miss you all too much! <3 It sure is starting tho I fel sick this morning big time, I have a few mornigns in the past few weeks but figured it was the clomid... and my sense of smell is very hightened, we now do not eat microwave popcorn in my house ( it makde me very sick to smell last night) LOL


----------



## Greenie5

ok i think i got it fixed so you can see my chart. ill try to keep it up to date. the phone is soo much easier lol but i cant figure out how to get last months temps all on there to show you the diff. last month was like way low pre O then shot way up. and now are jumping all over the place but right smack in the middle highs and lows from last month. and still again today, DID NOT jump up. ughhhh!!! so i still have not ovulated! so frustrating.


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe you need a new thermometer? You were saying today was cd 18 but your ticker says cd20. Now I'm just confused lol


----------



## LoloShells

BTW I'm gonna test at 10dpo cuz I'm going crazy this tww.


----------



## Greenie5

ok today is now cd19. i dont know why its saying 20 LOL ughh! ill hafta look. but i did take a opk today and the line is bout gone. so i shoulda already ovulated. :shrug:


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! Hope you have enough bd under your belt!

Anyone know what your cervical mucous looks like if you're pg?


----------



## Greenie5

yea i hope we did too. we started on day 11 and did every other day. then bd sunday night after i got the positive and then again last night. maybe well get one more i tonight just to be sure! 
Wish i could help ya on youre question but ive never been preggo :cry:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo, I can't say I nnoticed any changes with any of my pregnancies in the beginning - but as I got further along I had tons and tons of watery and creamy fluid. But then again, maybe I didn't notice any changes because I didnt have to work so hard for it last tIke so I didn't have to pay so much attention! I'm sure everybody's different though, and just because you may not have "typical" pregnancy signs doesn't mean you aren't pregnant. I started testing early last cycle too. Good luck!

Greenie, did you wake up early on any of the days where your temp is lower? Or maybe sleep in and wake up later on the days when your temp was higher? I know, personally, my temp is always really sensitive and even an hour or 2 will make a huge difference in my temp. Which is why i dont temp kow that im working nights. And also, just remember your temp may not make a huge jump, so it may just be a more subtle change in temp, and you won't notice until you've had 3 days of slightly higher temps.


----------



## LoloShells

I hate to jinx myself but I feel good about this cycle. I have what feels like a lot of stretching and pulling in my uterus area. I can feel like one ligament that runs from my pelvis to my belly button, almost feel like I have a uti, without the pain while urinating. I don't know how to explain it, but its definitely all new.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Good luck Lolo I hope you're right!!


----------



## LoloShells

Lost control and tested this morning.... bfn. Booo.


----------



## Greenie5

Ok I havnt plugged today's temp in yet but it was a lil above 70° again. I do think a couple of them high temps coulda been later because they were weekend days. If tomorrows temp is above 70 im gonna go ahead and say that im 3dpo..on Thursday and assume I ovulated on Monday. Hope anyways! Keeping this short cause im on my phone....but lolo remember its Still early. So Don't worry that u got a bfn


----------



## Nursebecky31

Don't worry Lolo!! You're only 9 DPO, so its still SUPER early! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies... trying not to think about it!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Girl, you know my fool self is gonna test at 9 and 10 DPO even though I just got told by a doctor that no sperm were making it past my cervix!


----------



## momma_nat

Ya Lolo don't count yourself out yet, I am 5 weeks pregnant and finally first the first time this morning got a positive on a pee stick! ( haha I had to try it again to see) HAHA But this baby of mine is gonna drive me crazy already I have been up at 5-6am everymorning with nausea..... blah! I do love my mom loves for getign me a 2L jar of pickles last night! OMG heaven haha


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> Girl, you know my fool self is gonna test at 9 and 10 DPO even though I just got told by a doctor that no sperm were making it past my cervix!

Lol well at least I'm not the only one then :)


----------



## LoloShells

momma_nat said:


> Ya Lolo don't count yourself out yet, I am 5 weeks pregnant and finally first the first time this morning got a positive on a pee stick! ( haha I had to try it again to see) HAHA But this baby of mine is gonna drive me crazy already I have been up at 5-6am everymorning with nausea..... blah! I do love my mom loves for getign me a 2L jar of pickles last night! OMG heaven haha

I think I got it out of my system. I won't test again til at least Sunday.
Is this your first baby?


----------



## Greenie5

i think were all becoing pos addicts! now that im not opk testing i feel lost in the afternoon LOL silly i know! im gonna do my best to not test till at least 10 or even 12 dpo... but doubt ill make it. i called the doc today and they said no need for a second progesterone test. said my numbers were so good last month that there shouldnt be a problem. also said no problem from Ovulating so late either. So i guess ill just hope for the best. im counting today as 3 dpo. this is gonna be one LONG cycle!


----------



## momma_nat

Yeah it is my first :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, my husband's semen analysis came back and it was excellent: 131 million with greater than 50% motility. The mmorphology isn't back yet but she saI'd she's pretty sure it will be fine. She said it looked great, but they apparently just don't like my cervical fluid for some reason. She wasn't very happy about me not wanting to take the progesterone (I told her I wasn't taking it because I don't want her to know I am stopping it early to start early) because she said "you never know! You could still be pregnant! Never say never!" and I said "I'm just thinking it's highly unlikely" and she just laughed, which tells me she thinks the same thing. She said to stay on the same dose of clomid and call her when I start my period. She said I'll have to do an HCG trigger to bring on ovulation instead of O'ing on my own because they want "optimal conditions". I also have to be monitored by ultrasound so that they can pick the perfect time for the trigger. SO I'm starting to get kinda excited, but I know it's awhile still. And it may not work (hopefully it will!) my hubby acted today like he is probably going to be cool with it, so that makes me happy. He still says he needs to think though. Also, the dr said I won't have to do the hysteroscopy. He said the polyp is small and out of the way, so he doesn't think it will interfere at all. Fingers crossed ladies!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Yay I knew he'd come around :)

I've decided I'm not pregnant. I do believe I have a kidney/bladder infection though. There's just too much umcomfortableness in my bladder/uterus area. My kidney also hurts today, so I put 2and 2 together.(I've had kidney stones since I was 16 so I'm well acquainted with kidney pain)


----------



## LoloShells

Becky, you know those home pee sticks that tell you if you have a uti? Do you know if it would show positive for a bladder infection, or a kidney infection? Or is it strictly uti?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey Lolo! Sorry it took me so long to reply. We're on our way to the beach for a much needed vacation!! As far as your question goes, I believe it depends on the type of test you use. I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that if the test says that it tests for leukocytes as well as the regular UTI part, then it should pick up a bladder or kidney infection as well because you'd have them in your urine for those as well. Let me know how it goes! Just make sure that even if it is negative, if you still feel that there's something wrong, you go get checked out to make sure. Remember that sometimes UTI and kidney infections can interfere with conception. If I'm not mistaken, they will usually test for UTIs throughout pregnancy because they can cause so many complications. So get checked out if you're not sure!


----------



## LoloShells

I took the test and it was negative. The feeling down below is completely gone. I just went to the bathroom and think I saw a spot of blood when I wiped. It was really tiny and I couldn't find anymore. Weird.

Thanks for your input, hope you have a relaxing vacay!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well good! Maybe it was implantation spotting!


----------



## LoloShells

Eh I don't know... I feel like af is coming. Maybe early? She's not supposed to show til Tuesday.


----------



## Greenie5

hows it going ladies? lolo.. im keeping my fingers crossed for you that that was implantion! Becky, thats great that your husband seems to be coming around a bit. Nat, how ya feeling these past few days? hope not any worse. 

As for me. i been trying to not stress bout things much. Trying to make this two weeks not seem as long as last months two weeks wait. The past two days tho and especially today its been hard to not think about it tho cause ive had alotta uncomfortable pains. Im worrying about this coming week. Ill only be 7 dpo tomorrow so i know way too early to test but i so wish it wasnt. We are gonna have some EXTREME heat this coming week and im affraid that if i am pregnant that the heat will harm the baby. Theyre calling for 117 with heat index. Where i work not only do we not have air conditioning but also its between 10-20 degrees HOTTER. My doctor has already said that once we know i am preggo that i can not work on the days where its hot like this because it can effect develepment. but what about early on before i know? Anyone know anything about this? Wish i could get outta work just in case but i know thats not hapening.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey Greenie - we're only a day apart again! Although I am not really having a 2ww this time since I know there's no way I am pregnant. I'm just waiting to start my period so o can start all over again:(


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie if you have to be in the heat try a cold pack around your neck, it should help keep your body cool. Our bodies are built to regulate heat anyways, like by sweating, but the pack will help out.


----------



## lanet

Ok girls I just read all 30 pages of this post! I just picked up my first prescription of clomid to start on cd 3. My progesterone test came back very low (.07) this month and I'm currently cd 28 with no sign of O so who know when AF will arrive. I'm really nervous about side effects, so your posts have helped me know what to expect. I have major anxiety about medicine so I probably would've been freaking out about the cramps etc. I'm also excited and I hope it works very soon for all of us!


----------



## Greenie5

Welcome Lenet! wow musta taken forever to read thru all 30 pages lol I too have a fear of taking meds of pretty much anykind. Just remember what youre taking the meds for , the end result will be sooo totally worth it. thats what i have done and it hasnt been too bad. I do worry bout every lil pain and side effect too but i just bear with it. im sure you already ready but most ladies suggest taking the pills at night before bed. so thatway you sleep thru some of the worst. good luck and stick around :) these ladies are great to talk to. i think just knowing i can come here and chat with them and know they are going thru alot of the same stuff as i am helps ALOT!

I got a cold pack thing for around my neck. i hope it helps. ill hafta be srue to take ib profien tho cause it wil give me a headach having it there. but if it keeps me cool then ill risk the headache. i know im a worry wart lol but well.. i just dont want to hafta say "what if" ya know...


----------



## LoloShells

Take tylenol, not ibuprofen. I think that can hinder implantation. Put the cold pack in a thin towel so its not so cold on your skin. From what I've heard you should never put ice packs directly on the skin, much too cold. Good luck!


----------



## momma_nat

Hey Girls! I'm back to the drawing board with you... 6 weeks pregnant and lost the baby :( I am having a horrible day:( I dont even know what to think or do or anything:( <3 you guys
Nat xo


----------



## LoloShells

Aw man :( I'm so sorry.... I know there are no words.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Awww Nat. I am so sorry!!! That is almost exactly where I was with my miscarriages, so I can honestly say I really know how you feel. And I am so sorry! The good thing is that you know the Clomid worked for you once, so hopefully it will work again Nd maybe this time they can put you on some Progesterone to help?

Greenie, Lolo is right - ibuprofen does interfere with implantation. Glad you got the cold pack though!

Welcome Lanet!! I hope you find all the answers you need! And I agree with Greenie: this board has been wonderful for me the last couple months, both for information, and just to have some friends to talk to who honestly understand exactly what I'm going through. So good luck to you!!


----------



## lanet

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome. Mommanat I am so sorry to hear that. I had a miscarriage at 9 weeks several years ago and I know how emotionally hard that can be. I couldn't bear the thought of going through that now. I have to ask because I've seen this other places, does the clomid raise that risk? And did any of you have a progesterone level under 1 before ovulation? I'm wondering if that's normal or extremely low, I've seen conflicting reports. And greenie thank you so much, I'm glad I'm not the only worry wart here


----------



## LoloShells

I had all my levels checked on cd5 and doc said everything was normal, but did not give me specific numbers.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I've never had my levels checked BEFORE ovulation, only after. So I am not sure what the norm is to be honest with you!


----------



## lanet

We thought it was after O, but it was so low that O could not have occurred.


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks everyone, Becky I am not sure of progesterone, what do I need to ask her? I am so upset right now words can't describe. I honestly want to crawl in a corner and die! I hate this so much!!!


----------



## lanet

momma_nat said:


> Thanks everyone, Becky I am not sure of progesterone, what do I need to ask her? I am so upset right now words can't describe. I honestly want to crawl in a corner and die! I hate this so much!!!

I know that there is nothing anyone could say right now to make it better, but it does mean that you are able to concieve, and you will do it again. Alot of pregnancies end this way and its very sad and hard to understand. I went on to have a healthy beautiful daughter the next time. Im sorry you are going through this right now.


----------



## Greenie5

awww Nat, so sorry to hear about your day. i cant even imagine what youre going thru! Hope you can take a few days to relax and let not only your body recover but the rest of you too. 

I did not know that about the ib profein! now i am so worried. i havent taken much this past few days but i did take two today:dohh: I take them on a very reg basis because i have a rib that pops out all the time and causes me alotta pain. I will deff hafta STOP taking them. the ice pack on my neck helped alot today i think. what i have is a bandana that work gave out that. on the one end of it there are them lil water crystal things where if you get it wet it swells up and is supposed to stay cool. i just soake it in ice waterbout every half hour and put it around my neck. felt really good. Got to 102 in my work today not counting humidity! so any thing to help is good! even tho i know its too early i think i will start testing tomorrow 8dpo Just in case. that way i find out as soon as possible so i can take leave from work on the hot days so not to be exposed to the heat.


----------



## LoloShells

I know, I love ibuprofen :( the only time I'll take it now is when af is in town.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I love ibuprofen too!!! I haven't taken it in about a year though:(

Nat, did they check your levels to make sure they were adequate? Most places will check them 7 DPO to see what they are. If they're low, then they'll give you progesterone. My progesterone is good, but my luteal phase is still really short, so they're still giving it to me. It's worth asking about! They may supplement to be on the safe side.


----------



## momma_nat

Ok I dont understand!!!!!! Today i called my dr's office to see what the level was from the results last night at 5pm. ( keep in mind they were 5.7 yesterday around noon) she said they were 6.something. Why would it have gone up? No one has answers and I don't understand?!?!?! Could they be wrong?


----------



## LoloShells

You haven't really told us how you knew you miscarried so I'm not sure, but is there a chance its ectopic?


----------



## momma_nat

I havent been told anything more than that i miscarried. Because my bhcg levels dropped.... no scan no nothing no explanation.... :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat, I can actually answer this since I miscarried at the same time frame. I bled/spotted from a week before I tested positive until I miscarried. I had already had it confirmed with the doc. It got a little worse and I took another pregnancy test to see if it was darker, and instead it was negative. So I went to the ER that day and they did not do an ultrasound or anything, just bloodwork. My hcg level was 6.4 and they said that was consistent with a 3-4 week pregnancy and that I was obviously miscarrying because they were so low. They said it was probably a blighted ovum. I went to my doctor 2 days later and they did a scan to confirm I had passed all the tissue from the pregnancy. My hcg level was 7.3 and they told me that it can increase a little because it takes awhile for the body to realize its not pregnant. They said sometimes it takes up to 4 weeks for levels to go back to normal. Ask them to scan you to verify. They shouldve done that anyway. Now, I'm gonna close this with never say never until they've confirmed it. But it sounds like your levels are still way too low to be 6 weeks pregnant. Just make them scan you so you can be 100% sure! :hugs:


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks becky I apprecaite it!!! your very helpful


----------



## Nursebecky31

Glad I can help!


----------



## LoloShells

cm is light pink this morning so af will be in full swing tomorrow. Had a good cry. Trying to decide if we'll keep on trucking, or if its time to put it to bed.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Ahh Lolo, I know it's not so easy to do, but don't give up yet!! This is your first round of clomid right? You never know what may happen next month! I'm really sorry though. I've got 2 more days of progesterone and then I'm gonna stop taking them and let AF come. I'm really sorry girl.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you :(

Let me explain my hesitance in continuing. My sister, who put the idea of having a baby in my head, had told me she would take my baby during the day when it was time to go back to work. This same sister packed up her car and moved to another state on a whim, just a couple weeks ago. I can't afford to not work, and I can't afford to put a newborn in daycare. So at this point it feels irresponsible to have a baby knowing I can't afford to. Then there's another part of me that thinks that a lot could change in the next year, and will I regret not getting pregnant because everything would have worked out fine. So this is where I'm stuck.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well I completely understand your line of thought, and I respect it as well. Do what makes you comfortable and what you feel is right. Considering where i work, i see a lot of people who i wish would have thought that same way. But let me say one thing. If you waited until you thought you were financially stable, who's to say somebody wouldn't lose their job suddenly and change the situation? You never know what the future may hold, so just go with your heart and what you feel is right. I'm already regretting waiting this long in between mine. Good luck no matter what and keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## LoloShells

You make a good point. I don't know what to do. I'm keeping my doctors appointment, and will get my script for my next round of clomid, and will spend the next few days trying to decide whether to take them or not. *sigh*


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wow ladies.... It's been quiet on the thread this week. Are we all deep in our own thoughts? I'm thinking probably so because, Lord knows, we have a lot to think about. I'm enjoying my last couple days argue beach:( I hate to go back and return to real life but *sigh* it has to be done. I still have 4 more days off when I get back home though!! Tomorrow is my oldest son's 9th birthday, so we'll spend the last day here celebrating. Today's my last day of progesterone, then I'll stop taking them and hopefully start AF on Monday and round 3 of clomid on Wednesday. Still waiting on an answer from my hubby. I wish I could say patiently, but that'd be a lie. Although I think I'm putting up a pretty good front. Lol... He's gonna have to tell me something by Monday because that is when I will call the office to start setting up appointments if I do start AF then. So I hope he thinks really hard on it the next couple of days!!! I am pretty nervous though. I hope every body is having a good week and I'll let ya'll know what happens!!


----------



## LoloShells

Enjoy the rest of your vacation :) 

I found a lump in my armpit so I'm too nervous and nauseous to think or eat.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies. I'm new to this forum, but getting ready to start my first round of clomid. Nursebecky - we just might happen to start our clomid cyles on the day day! This is my last day on progesterone and will be taking my first round of clomid 50 mg days 3-7. I'm not real sure what to expect at this point, but I'm being patiently optimistic.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lindsay - welcome and good luck!!! I look forward to being cycle buddies with you! Let us know if you have any questions and keep us posted on how you are doing!

Lolo- how are you? Did you find anything out about the lump?


----------



## LoloShells

Gp said she thinks its a swollen lymph node. She prescribed me a quick round of antibiotics. Wondering what affect they will have on Ttc if any.


----------



## LoloShells

Becky! Your ticker says youre 14 dpo. Are you going to bother testing this cycle?


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie, where've you been lady?? You're approaching test time too! When will you poas?


----------



## Greenie5

hello :) sorry i been a bit busy this past week. Well i tested a couple times last week and got BFNs, Was planning to test today which woulda been 13 DPO, and was expecting AF tomorrow.. but unfortuntly there was no need to test this AM, AF arrived in the middle of the night :cry: Been having horrible cramps all day so far. Gonna call the doc in the AM and get started on round number 3 on tuesday. Third times the charm right?? Lolo.. have you decided if youre gonna start round two or not? i know its a hard decission and understand why you may decided to wait... but you really dont know what will happen in the future. Weve put off trying to have a famiy for years mostly cause we wanted to be more financially stable. We still arent where wed hope to be but really wishing wed of not waited even as long as we have. I keep thinking to myself if only wed of started sooner maybe we woudnt have the trouble were having now. I guess there will always be the What ifs.


----------



## LoloShells

Aww man! Damn the :witch: 
Are you gonna up your dose? My OB said if this next round of 100mg clomid doesn't work then the next two will be 150mg and then a final guns blazing round of 200mg.

So yeah, I've decided with much trepidation to keep going. I figure if its not meant to be then it won't be.


----------



## Greenie5

I dont think i have an option of upping the dose since it did make me Ovulate both times on 50. I have a check in apt with the dr on Aug 12th so maybe shell up the dose then if round three dont work. i kinda wish she would up it this time just for that extra boost. Im starting to really feel like ill never get to be a mommy. :cry: i know its only been two rounds of clomid but thats after over two years of trying before gettting assistance.


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe a higher dose will give you better follies though. Are you doing any scans? I've seen a lot of women get a scan around ov time to see how many follicles are there and how big they are.

I asked my OB if I could get day 20 progesterone drawn to confirm ov since last cycle I never got a pos opk, and he agreed.


----------



## Greenie5

ive only had one scan before even starting the clomid.i did have the progesterone test during the first round. but when i asked if i needed it this last month i was told no since my numbers were so good the first month there was no need for it the second time. during my apt in august im gonnna see about getting moved to 100 for the fourth round if there is one. Ill be on CD 20 during that apt, not sure if shell run any tests during the apt or if its just for touching base. hopefully we can talk about some other options. The first two apts i was still very new to all this and didnt really have a clue as to what was going on or what to ask. so im hoping this next apt ill be able to understand more what shes talking about LOL


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey everybody!! Sorry I've been so absent. Just having a really hard time right now. I'm still waiting on AF to show. Tested today and it is negative. I guess just taking awhile to show up:( I love everybody's pictures by the way.My husband and I had a long talk on the way home from the beach...I really thought I was getting somewhere with him, but apprently I was very wrong. He said no to the IUI. I really don't even have and words to say how I feel right now. For starters, heart broken. And very, very angry. He said he just doesn't believe anything is wrong still. He still thinks the tests are wrong. Not only does he not want to do the IUI, but he wants me to stop taking the clomid and the progesterone. He said he thinks it needs to be completely natural. I want to punch him in the face right now. He said he wants to do that at least a few more times. If I don't take the clomid, I only ovulate about every 6 weeks or so. Plus, who knows what's going to happen to my cycle after 9 months on progesterone and 2 months on clomid. I just feel so completely and utterly hopeless right now. I don't even know if I am going to keep up with my cycle this month. It really doesn't seem like there is any point in it whatsoever. I said I don't want to wait a few more months and he said "I didn't say a few more months. I said a few more times." I'm like, "What the hell is the difference???" He just doesn't get it. I am just so frustrated right now. :hissy: SOOO....looks like it won't be happening any time soon for us, because I believe 100% that unless we do something else, its just not gonna happen. I just don't know what to do!!!! Am I just completely lacking in faith?? Or is he really really wrong, like I think he is?


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry Becky :( 

In my opinion he's wrong. We have the technology to get past a lot of infertility issues. Why not take advantage of it? 

I told my husband, to get another mans point of view (hope you don't mind) and his response was "Why's he being such a douche?" Eloquent, isnt he ladies? He thinks there might be some other reason behind his thinking that were not privy to. He also said "wow." To his "not a few months a few times". He knows we only get one shot a month.
Tell him you stopped the clomid, he won't know. I normally wouldn't promote a lie, but he's being unreasonable and this is YOUR fertility were talking about here, not his. He doesnt know what its like to feel infertile, and he quite obviously doesn't have a full understanding of a woman's reproductive system. Just telling you to stop the clomid and pick it up later doesn't seem fair. How about you take the clomid til you cant take it anymore, and if it doesn't work, THEN he can have his "all natural" approach for a "few times". Does he believe he knows more than your doctors?


----------



## momma_nat

I MISS MY GIRLS!!!!! Sorry I have been absent as well... I needed some "me" time... I am having a really hard time coping past 2 weeks..... I had my BHCG tested again today, will find out in the morning , doctor says she needs a positive negative reading to officially say I miscarried. So my specialist at the maternal fetal care unit was back from vacation today so I called her and she said depending on the results from blood work today that wednesday at my appointment she will do an ultrasound to make sure everything is all good to start trying again , and also answer my answered questions. I am going to dicuss progesterone with her ( Thanks for suggestion Becky)I really felt that I wasnt pregnant until 3 days ago when my cravings and sickness and restless sleeping all came back, I dunno if it is my mind playing tricks on me or what. I am gettign frustrated... I have had a really hard time. People try to say they know what you are going thru. But not to sound liek a B*T*H but they may have also lost a baby but they didn't go thru what I did to get pregnant so NO they don't understand!!!! I have not left my house in 2 weeks besides work, the one night i tried I left costco crying because everywheres I turned they was a pregnant lady.... 

Sorry for the rant! But it made me feel better.....
I really missed you guys, lolo, becky, greenie! And welcome Lindsay

Nat xoxox <3


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry Nat, wish there was a way to heal quickly :( unfortunately it will take some time. It's ok to be sad. At the very least, we know you CAN get pregnant, when youre ready to try again.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm so sorry Nat!!! Just remember we're here for you when you need us!!

Lolo, I'm glad YOU'RE hubby understands!!! So why can't mine?!?! I have thought about continuing the clomid, but since I can only take it a limited number of times and I will have to take it to do the IUI, I feel like I will be wasting one of my times on a month when I know nothing is going to happen. I am just so ready to start and get on with this month already!!! I hate to wish my time away, but I really need to go ahead and get through this already! Argh! So my hopes of a spring baby are shot...again. It's just not gonna happen! I'd really just like to scream right now.


----------



## LoloShells

Ugh... I wish there was a way to steal his sperm! LOL 

Have you thought about doing another post coital test? If another test shows the same result, maybe he'd believe it?


----------



## Nursebecky31

I am definitely asking for another post coital test. Its the only thing I feel like I can do this month. I have no reason to believe the results will be any different. So maybe it will be the one thing to convince him? Of course, if they're different I'd be thrilled, although a little confused.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh good! Hopefully if they're the same, he won't try to argue that they're wrong. And if they're different, hey shit happens. Maybe you were having a really acidic day and maybe he was a lil depleted from previous bding and the combo made the doc come to another conclusion. Crazier things have happened!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I don't know what I hope for honestly. I'm kinda wondering if I should just call it quits.


----------



## LoloShells

I think you should retest and go from there. Id hate for you to give up if theres nothing wrong.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I know. But even if it comes back fine, it doesn't change the fact that nothing is happening after a year and a half of trying, ya know?


----------



## momma_nat

Becky i'm sory to read what you are going thru. I am off to the doctors to get my answers!!!! I am hoping for good news of let's start trying again right now! and her help in doing that. I am taking your advice becky asking about progesterone. Ill let you guys know what she says.

<3 yas
Nat xo


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> I know. But even if it comes back fine, it doesn't change the fact that nothing is happening after a year and a half of trying, ya know?

I know :( but the clomid might help you there


----------



## Greenie5

Awww sounds like its been a rough month for us all. Heres hoping that this current month goes much smoother, and only good news for everyone. 
Nat i hope the docs give you the news you wanna hear. I cant imagine what youre going thru, but im sure just gettting a sraight answer wil help (at least a lil).
Becky, cant believe your husband didnt agree. I was so sure that he would understand with just a lil time. Ya know i think with these guys we never really win lol amazininly my OH has been the opposite. Took me years and years to convince him to even try for a baby and even then i knew he wasnt really onboard, only doing it for me. But ever since I went to the doc and got put on clomid he seems to truly be wanting to have a baby now. Hes been so understanding of what im going thru and how much it hurts that I havnt been able to become preggo yet. All this is great and I woudnt want him to go back to the way he was before ,but the thing is ever since hes been like this i actually cry and Hurt more. Its like now my body isnt just lettng me down, but its letting him down too. Dont get me wrong Im super happy that he has finally came around, but now i just feel more pressured if that makes sence.
So are we all in the clomid taking stage? I take my third pill tonight when i get home from work. great time for hot flashes.. right in the middle of a heat wave LOL Becky did you decide if you were gonna take the clomid this month? i cant remember if i read if you were or not. I truly hope this is the month for us all.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm on cd 8 so have one more dose tomorrow. Then gotta wait for that +opk!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, I have a little good news I guess! Although hubby had originally said no to ALL meds, he has no said OK to the meds, just no to the IUI. So I am officially going to be joining y'all in the clomid countdown again this month!!!! So I am CD 3 today. The only thing that sucks is normally I take the clomid first thing in the morning when I get off work, but he didn't say OK to it until just a few minutes ago. So I will be taking it at 3pm this month - right before I get up and have to go into work!! I wonder if it will make me O later since I'm taking it later in the day? Either way, I am just happy to know I wont have to wait until some random day late in my cycle to O!!!! My only downside is that I feel as though I am throwing this whole month of clomid away basically, since we're not doing the IUI. I'm just gonna keep on praying and hope for some different post coital test results. I will be so excited if they're different, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up! Oh - and my period this month was even lighter than last month. It started ot better - intend of 4 medium to light days, I had a medium day, a heavy day, and then it very quickly stopped this morning. So not even 48 hours for AF this month?? Anybody else have anything similar?

:dust: to us all! Here's to Clomid round 3!!!

Nat- any news yet? Keeping my fingers crossed for some good news for you!


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> Well, I have a little good news I guess! Although hubby had originally said no to ALL meds, he has no said OK to the meds, just no to the IUI. So I am officially going to be joining y'all in the clomid countdown again this month!!!! So I am CD 3 today. The only thing that sucks is normally I take the clomid first thing in the morning when I get off work, but he didn't say OK to it until just a few minutes ago. So I will be taking it at 3pm this month - right before I get up and have to go into work!! I wonder if it will make me O later since I'm taking it later in the day? Either way, I am just happy to know I wont have to wait until some random day late in my cycle to O!!!! My only downside is that I feel as though I am throwing this whole month of clomid away basically, since we're not doing the IUI. I'm just gonna keep on praying and hope for some different post coital test results. I will be so excited if they're different, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up! Oh - and my period this month was even lighter than last month. It started ot better - intend of 4 medium to light days, I had a medium day, a heavy day, and then it very quickly stopped this morning. So not even 48 hours for AF this month?? Anybody else have anything similar?
> 
> :dust: to us all! Here's to Clomid round 3!!!
> 
> Nat- any news yet? Keeping my fingers crossed for some good news for you!

 Aw yay I hope the pc test gives you different results!
As for af, I normally have 7 days. first af with clomid was done by day 4. Makes me worry about lining being too thin.


----------



## Nursebecky31

That's what I was worried about too. It restarted lightly today though. But still is much lighter and shorter than usual.


----------



## Nursebecky31

So how is everybody holding up so far this month? I think my foul mood has finally leveled out. I'm still not back to myself, but I'm better. I sent my hubby a text about 3 hours ago asking if he'd changed his mind about doing the IUI this month, but he obviously is choosing not to answer me right now. Oh well. I'm on CD 6 right now. One more day of Clomid to go. I probably won't start testing for O until CD 10 or 12.

Nat, I've been hoping to hear something from you. Do you have any news for us?


----------



## momma_nat

Hey Girls! Thanks for asking Becky, I'm a wreck right now... my doctor is worried that I am depressed over the loss... I am just really hurting right now :( So now the waiting game begins and I have to go ahead to try again , got my clomid sitting here waiting for AF. I have to wait until the first week of September and if no AF then I will use Provera. So it's just a waiting game.


----------



## LoloShells

Cd 11. Will use opk in the morning. Clomid gives me horrible anxiety and depression. Not digging it.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo, between the clomid and the progesterone (not to mention an uncooperative husband), I know what you mean! My emotions are all over the place right now!! I hope that it gets better for you closer to O maybe.

Nat - I am so sorry. I think I may have told you this already but I'll tell you again anyway. I used Provera after I miscarried. It had been 2 months and I hadn't O'd again and no period. So they finally gave it to me, but instead of starting my period, I ovulated and got pregnant. Not that it made me O, but maybe I was just so stressed out that once I started taking it, I relaxed enough to O. I don't know, but either way, it worked! So don't give up hope!!!

As for me, I find I'm not really looking forward to this month so much because I pretty much feel like it's just a pointless waste of time. I'm just praying for a miracle right now. I'm praying that God removes this barrier so I can go ahead and get pregnant!!!! Without the IUI!!!


----------



## lanet

I was finally able to start the clomid yesterday. I am such a wimp and I dont like medicine. I'm so scared of side effects that I'm probably creating them! Lol. I feel a little dizzy and a little sick, which is fine, but I'm scared of it getting worse. I must stop googling horror stories! I did notice an increases libido which is nice.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hello ladies!!! So, although I've had a really crappy month, I got some good news today!! I went for my repeat Post coital and there were little guys swimming around in there! She said there weren't as many as she would have liked and they werent swimming as fast as she would have liked, but considering there were none last month, that's still a huge improvement! On the other hand though, it doesn't really help my argument for IUI, does it? Of course, if this is our month, we won't have to worry about it anyway. She said they still will recommend it is nothing happens this month, just because of the length of time we've been trying. Hubby was excited, and I have to say I am too. I at least feel like I've got a chance this month, whereas last month I didn't have one at all. I'm just trying not to get my hopes up - but it's so hard not to!

How about everybody else? Any news? Changes? Updates?


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! Great news! Send hubby to gnc to get a bottle of L-Carnitine. This is the type of fatty acid that spermies burn off as energy. This might help kick his lil swimmers into gear. Not to mention its great for your metabolism. I'm not just blowin smoke either, I got a bottle for my husband this weekend too.:) I also got him a multi vitamin for men (MegaMan sport) cuz he works really hard in the sun every day and he seems too tired all the time for a 26 year old. So mamas makin him take his vitamins :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, if nothing happens this month, I'll be on my way to GNC!! I'll do anything that may help. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Greenie5

Hi ladies! Weve all been a lil quite the past week or so. Ive just been trying to relax and not think about things soo much. Seems its gonna be another late Ovultion month for me. Im on CD 17 and yesterday had fairly dark line but today deff a positive. so i spose today or tomorrow i will O. I have an apt with the FS on friday. I think i will talk to her about maybe upping me to 100 mg next month if this isnt our month. Hoping to O a lil sooner. This month has been really rough. I have been super achy and so many headaches, and hotflashes more than the last two months. I sure do hope this is the LAST month. I already told OH that when its time to concieve number two were gonna in the winter LOL Them hot flashes can keep me warm instead of trying to kill me when its already this hot outside. 


Becky! soo glad to hear of your test results. thats wonderful news. 
Lolo.. how are things going for you this month?
lanet.... How are you holdig up? hope the clomid wasnt tooo rough on you.


----------



## lanet

Thanks for asking greenie, I'm such a wimp when it comes to medicine. I took it at 5 pm, so I would be home from work but not right before bed in case something weird happened. I couldn't sleep all 5 nights. The second night my anxiety was sooo high I started to have a panic attack. I ended up having to take a Xanax, which is always a last resort. I talked to my dr who doesn't think it's related to the medicine, and it may just be my anxiety about taking something new. So anyway, I'm glad that's over and hopefully it will be worth it. I'm optimistic!! I'm cd12 and just waiting patiently to ovulate. When did all of you ovulate and did you guys have ovulation problems before? I didn't ovulate until day 29 last month, and anywhere from 17-25 before that so I'm hoping it's early and more consistent with the clomid! Also greenie I agree about the hot flashes, I'm usually always cold but I get so hot in the middle of the night. Then again I'm not sure I can blame it on clomid when it's been 105 degrees here!


----------



## LoloShells

It's been pretty uneventful for me so far. Up until yesterday the only side effects I had was horrible anxiety/depression. I think your doc is mistaken lanet, as I totally blame the clomid. I'm a worrier by nature but the clomid makes it so much worse. 

Physical symptoms started yesterday. I'm not sure if I'm 5 or 6 dpo today. Last night just didn't feel great... had to go #2 three times! That's very very unlike me. I'm lucky to go every other day. Also felt weak and a lil feverish (99.6). This morning I felt stuffy and nauseous. Really bloated both yesterday and today. My lower abdomen looks really unnatural right now. 

Got my progesterone levels drawn today, so we'll know soon if I ovulated or not. Still didn't get a really positive opk. Got pretty dark, but not dark enough I think.
https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/2512/imag0169s.jpg


----------



## lanet

I started using a digital opk because I could never decide if my line was dark enough. I really like it and hope I see a smiley face asap


----------



## Nursebecky31

I switched to the digital OPKs as well for the same reason. It took all the guesswork out of it. Lolo, let us know how your progesterone levels are! Lanet, i was very irregulare before Clomid and so far have O'd on CDs 14, 15, and then 14 again. So it's been much, much better for me!!


----------



## LoloShells

I know I just can't bring myself to spend the money on them anymore. If doc confirms ovulation then i'll know that my positive opk is my darkest one, not necessarily darker than the control.


----------



## Baby.D

NurseBecky31, 
I am at a similar spot in my cycle as you. I took clomid days 3-7 as well and I am now on day 9 of my cycle. I also was a spotter like you unfortunately I spotted all month every month. My doctors tried supplementing progesterone but it didn't seem to help. So this was my first month taking Clomid 50mg I took robitussin starting on the last day I took Clomid I'm not sure if thats what helped but I have had a lot of ewcm since day 7 and most people report clomid dried them up. I'm hoping my efforts work this month! Also my husband is taking clomid as well...praying lots of praying! and BD'ing lol 
Keep me updated how everything is going for you since we are so close in our cycles


----------



## Baby.D

I'm a dork I forgot to mention that it stopped all my spotting problems right away and made my period much shorter so far so good.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Baby D - welcome!!! Clomid has definitely done wonders for my cycle...unfortunately just not succeeded in me getting pregnant yet. I did Mucinex last month and had lots more EWCM as well. I didn't do anything but prenatal vitamins this month because I have been pretty much convinced nothing will happen. But my post coital test was so much better! I can't help but wonder if there would have been more of them moving better if I had taken the Mucinex again, ya know? Well let me know how things go and good luck to you! We've got a great group of ladies here and they all offer wonderful support. So welcome and good luck!


----------



## lanet

I'm cd 14 and no positive opk yet. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Greenie5

I am thinking about maybe not temping anymore. I think all it does is stress me out too much. like right now this month FF says i Ovulated on CD 15... but i didnt even get my positive OPK until CD17? and now today my temps still havnt went up. OH and i have been BDing like crazy just to try to catch this egg! Never ever thought id say it but i could use a break LOL. I had alotta really bad pains on CD17 and then some yeterday but not as bad. So if i was to guess.. id say i Oed on CD17 and not 15. I spose it I really dont care which day as long as i DID O. I think we BDed enough to cover them both. 

Welcome baby D.
Lanet.. i Oed CD16 round one , CD18 round two, and well undecided here on round three. somewhere between 15- 18 i think lol. 
Hope everyone is doing good. and DUST to us all! Sure hope this is the month for us all! wouldnt that be amazing. and then we can be bump buddies too LOL


----------



## LoloShells

I got my bbt thermometer the other day so I started really late in my cycle, but I had a significant dip yesterday (6 or 7dpo). On tues morning temp was 98.6, Wednesday it was 97.6, today 98.2. Praying it was an implantation dip. Still no word on my progesterone. My doctor went on vacation so the girl said it would be a week before she could get back to me. I told her that was not acceptable and she needed to find another doctor or nurse to read the results. She said she would try that and call me back.


----------



## lanet

My temps are up and down. The highest one I've had is 96.39. I winder why they are so low. I've been doing the digital opk twice a day, I will be so happy to get a positive!


----------



## LoloShells

The girls that work at my doctors office are not very bright. So she called me back, cuz she got in contact with my doctor via email. All she said was "Doctor said that your progesterone is very high and to follow up with Doctor so and so for a plan of care" what? Why do I need to follow up with another doctor? Is there something wrong? I don't get it and she couldnt answer my questions. So frustrated.


----------



## lanet

If your progesterone is high that could be a good thing right? Hopefully you will know more when your dr gets back. 
Just wondering if any of you got dizzy when approaching ovulation? Ive been feeling more dizzy the last 2 days and hope it's just an increase in hormones and that I'll wake up tomorrow to a positive opk. But I don't know if the clomid can still cause side effects like dizziness after youre done taking the pill? Does anyone know?


----------



## LoloShells

I would assume that high means I ovulated, but he said very high, and to follow up with another doctor. Makes me think there's something wrong.

I didn't get dizzy, but I did notice that the last few days I get that light headed black out can't see anything every time I stand up.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet, I've gotten dizzy quite a bit every month so far on Clomid. I think it is a side effect of it.

Greenie, I don't temp because the shift I work makes my temps all over the place and FF is never right about my O day based on my temps.

Lolo, I think high progesterone is a good thing! I think it means that you had a strong O...but also maybe multiple eggs? Maybe they just want to check and make sure you haven't developed any cysts from it?


----------



## LoloShells

Lol well the last thing I want is 6 babies!


----------



## Greenie5

Well i had my checkin apt with the FS today. We taled about what comes next i i dont get pregnant this cycle. First thing she wants to do is a HSG test where the put the dyes in your uterous and tube to see if there are any blockages. Im a lil worrysom of this because if my insurance dont cover it, it will cost me $1200.00! She wants to do this right at the beginning of my next cycle so i will be calling the insurance company first thing monday morning to see if they will cover it, i will also be askig about IUI because the dr said i can decide to do that anytime now if id like. She said i can continue the clomid only for 3 more months and then do the IUI or do the IUI during any of the next cycles once we find out the results of the HSG test. That of course is another $500.00 if insurance doesnt cover it. The good news is I talked to the OH and he has already agreed to do the IUI if necessary. He said what ever it takes :) He knows how much i want to be a mommy. So now more than even before i hope so much that the third times the charm. I cant imagine needing to come up with almst $2000 within the next few weeks if insurance dont cover the two procedures. And they say were not supposed to stress lol Im trying to stay positive tho and i really do have a good feeling about this month. so hopefully with any luck i wont have to worry about any of this other stuff and can start preparing for a baby. FXed


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie - we're only a day apart again! I am 5 DPO today, and it looks like you are 6! So here's to this being the month! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much since our PC results weren't great still, but its kinda hard not to since they were so much better! Of course, they could have been the exact same all the previous months and I still wouldn't know it. Just praying this is the month!

Lolo - look at it this way: if you DO have 6 babies, you could have a reality TV show and be a millionaire:)


----------



## lanet

Greenie I'm in the same boat as you. My insurance doesn't cover anything pregnancy or fertility related. So not only do we have to pay out of pocket for the prenatal care and delivery, but we've also had to pay for each test beforehand! Im hoping the clomid works and I won't need the hsg or any other tests for that matter. Good luck. Btw, I've had some ewcm today but still no positive opk. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Greenie5

yea i dont think im really on dy 6 tho lol. i think FF is wrong. It says i Oed on CD 15 but i didnt even get a positive opk until CD 16 and then darker on the 17. I think i Oed on CD 17.. which actually only makes me at 4dpo. Either way tho OH and i covered them both. Never thought id say it but it was nice to just go to bed last night and go right to sleep LOL 
Wow Lanet... thats crazy your insurance dont pay for anything at all pregnancy related either. Ive actually been super lucky so far and insurance has paid pretty much100% of all my tests. Ive paid 20$ per visit for 3 visits and insurance has paid the rest. SO hopefully they will continue with the the rest too. Even if they only pay a % that would be better than none at all. 1200$ is quite alot for me to come up with especially on such short notice.I may have to sell one of the OH's Kidneys or something LOL JK of course.


----------



## lanet

Lol Greenie. We are both self employed so the only other option is to add maternity on to our plan for an extra $400-500 a month and then the pregnancy couldn't start for a year. So in the end we would be paying more than if we just pay out of pocket. My insurance would pick up any complication, just not routine stuff. I try not to think of it too much, because it's all worth it of course. I'm just hoping to not have to pay much before actually getting pregnant. I have a really good feeling about the clomid and I'm sooo excited that I'm seeing ewcm! I have a friend who got pregnant with IUI after 30 months ttc and is due any day so that will be exciting for you decide to go that route.


----------



## Greenie5

Weve been trying just over 2 1/2 years. This is my third cycle on Clomid. I wasnt ovulating at all before taking it, or at least not reularly enough to notice. But i have each month now on just 50mg.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I'd rather leave the millions to Jon and Kate. They can have it! I'd lose my mind.


----------



## lanet

Ok girls we have been bding every other day since cd5 but I am getting tons of ewcm and I'm very crampy so I'm wondering if we should bd every day now, even though my opks are still negative. What do you think?


----------



## LoloShells

I think every other day is fine until you get your positive opk.

I've been testing since my temp dip but so far still negative.10dpo today.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I say every other day until the + too, because you generally don't O on the day of your +, but a day or two after. So once you get it, BDing every day should cover it. 

Lolo - don't count yourself out yet. 10dpo is still really early!! Of course, I know I'll be testing once I get to 10 dpo too...I just can't help it! Fx for you!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Oh - and that DEFINITELY looks like an implantation dip to me!! Looks promising Lolo!! Plus, I think they say it take like 5 days or so after implantation for an HPT to be +?


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah that Damn dip has me too hopeful! What a tease if I don't get my BFP


----------



## LoloShells

I think its funny how every month I convince myself that I'm pregnant. Month after month.... why do I do this to myself?


----------



## lanet

I do the same thing. Every month I tell my husband that I just know I'm pregnant and that it's different this time. Is this your 1st month temping? It does look like a pretty significant dip!


----------



## LoloShells

No I tried temping in the beginning of ttc a year ago but my sleep was so erratic that it just got too hard so I gave up. Plus i kept having thermometer issues. So i finally ordered a bbt thermometer, and decided to give it another go.


----------



## LoloShells

Sucks that the dip doesn't always lead to pregnancy :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, I think it looks pretty hopeful! I'd get my hopes up too!


----------



## lanet

I got a smiley face!! I'm so excited, I guess a part of me thought I wasn't going to see one at all. We bd cd 4,7,8,10,12,14,15 and today is 17. So we skipped yesterday. We are going to do it today, tomorrow, and the next day. I hope I have it covered! And I'm ready for an extensive break from bding:)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Congrats Lanet!!! It sounds like you have it covered at least! Let us know how everything goes. 

I'm still just waiting around. Finally have a night off work. We have been slammed still, so I'm happy to have a couple nights off! I had to admit a 23 weeker right at shift change so my night was slammed. Went by fast at least. So I am 6 dpo now and I am so over this 2 ww already. On the upside, hubby is really excited about this month. Not that I think anything is going to happen, but it's nice to see him so hopeful. He's even been talking to the boys about it. I'm hoping if nothing happens this month, he'll experience some of the disappointment I feel month after month and will be more willing to do the IUI. Maybe that's just wishful thinking, but I hope not! Still hoping we won't have to go there though.

Greenie, Lolo - how are y'all?


----------



## LoloShells

I feel you on the two week wait Becky, so over it. And to add to the meanness, fertility friend just suggested that my chart is triphasic. However this mornings test is still BFN.


----------



## Nursebecky31

You're still really early Lolo, so don't count yourself out yet! Any cramping this month? I'm cramping pretty bad right now, but I looked back and it looks like I've cramped quite a bit through my LP since I started Clomid.


----------



## LoloShells

Looks like I noted cramping on 6-9dpo. I feel like most of my symptoms are gone now though :/


----------



## lanet

I'm definitely cramping and painfully bloated. I think you guys said this before O too right?


----------



## LoloShells

My bloat started after ov, and got really bad.


----------



## lanet

Girls I am so bloated that it's a little painful and very uncomfortable. I had a huge temp dip today too. I'll try to figure out how to link my chart. My opk is negative again. I'm guessing ovulation is immanent, hopefully it won't be too painful as I have no pain tolerance:) thanks for letting me talk on this thread, I don't know where else I would go! I know I'm driving dh crazy. Time to go get dd ready for her first day of 3rd grade!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet, O was definitely more painful for me with Clomid. The first month I took it, I couldn't even sit up straight at work because my abdomen was so tender. The second and third months weren't as bad. I don't know if that means my O wasn't as strong or what. The cramping has continued into LP all three months.


----------



## LoloShells

I chickened out and didnt test this morning. can't take a BFN. May just wait for af.


----------



## lanet

When is AF due? Any symptoms?


----------



## LoloShells

Due Thursday or Friday. I had a lot of symptoms, but they seem to have all pretty much gone away. Still tired and wake with heartburn but thats it.


----------



## Nursebecky31

You have more will power than I do if you can wait Lolo! I don't think I could hold out that long. Just remember that there are PLENTY of pregnant women who have no symptoms whatsoever. I had none with my oldest (not so with my youngest though). Just tested because I knew there was a chance and was hoping for it. Still took until after my period was due for it to be + though. My sister didn't have any symptoms with her youngest one either. She said she never would have never known she was pregnant (even later on) except for the fact that she felt the baby move. And then there are plenty of women who don't know they're pregnant for months because of no symptoms! So don't count yourself out because of that. Your chart still looks promising!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks Becky! When I got pg with my daughter my boobs were ginormous and I just knew. I tested negative with her before missed period too.

I finally got my progesterone number, and it was 41.6! So no question I ovulated now.


----------



## lanet

Did your dr ever say why they wanted to see another dr? That is really high! Was that 7dpo? I would so have hopes up if I were you. I wouldn't be able to help it!


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I guess what they meant was my doc wanted me to follow up with the fertility specialist, when it was time. Basically if I don't end up pregnant he wants me to start seeing her. Probably cuz everything is so normal that he doesn't know what to do for me. I am extremely hopeful, and I hate it! I can't handle the let down.


----------



## momma_nat

I"M BACK!!! WOW I've missed you girls! 

Welcome Lanet! ( I know I'm a little late)
Lolo- Don't give up just yet, look at my situation, I tested negative until I was 5 weeks pregnant! You can never say never, just relax and wait for AF. I know you just want to find out but, only time will tell. I tested every morning, every second morning after O but after about a week or so gave up , jut waited it out. 

So i wnat to say sorry for kind of abandoning everyone, I just needed some time to myself after loosing the baby, i had a rough go at it, but I'm back and TTC! 

My specilist said I was good to start trying again as soon as AF came, she said I would prolly not get AF for August because of miscarrying between my July/August cycle and to wait until first week of September and if nothing then I would take my Provera. 

AMAZING NEWS! AF arrived today!!!!! that means clomid in 2 days... I am staying hopeful that since I got pregnant on first round that maybe I will on second as well! I am certainly going to do everything right and hope for the best. So please send the :babydust: my way and also stickybaby wishes would be great! I have missed you girls so much and promise I am back. 

I am having a lot of cramping this evening, ad don't look forward to clomid agian but I am gonna do what i have to , to get pregnant again!!! 

:babydust: to everyone!!!! and Lolo DONT GIVE UP YET!! 

Nat <3 xo


----------



## LoloShells

Welcome back! Are they upping your dose? Glad you got af and can start ASAP.

Thanks for the encouraging words :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Congrats on the progesterone level Lolo!! That is excellent!

Welcome back Nat!!! We've missed you! I don't usually say this, but congrats on AF!! Lol. Sending lots of :dust: your way and hoping this time works for you as well!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi clomid ladies. thought I would join you. I took my last clomid pill on day 9 yesterday. (did the 5-9 schedule) this is the first after many losses so I am just trying to think positive. anyone waiting to ovulate like me?? I was told 3 days after the last pill you can start testing. so that is wednesday. though I already started testing just cause I wanted to pee on something LOL


----------



## momma_nat

HAHA yeah I know , most women don't want AF and I'm liek all excited. This morning I was like OMG WILL GUESS WHAT! and then i was like I got AF and was dancing around hahaha..... And no lolo no upping my dose, as my dose worked fine last time i O ( prog level 39) So still 50 mg dose for me this cycle. Will start clomid on Wednesday. Hopefully William has learned that I will just need the little extra support right now to do this all over again, we are gonna hve a nice talk later whiel i get a foot rub ( so promised) 

MISSED YOU GUYS SO MUCH

Nat <3 xo


----------



## momma_nat

Welcome 9babiesgone!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks momma!!! 


I am so excited to be doing clomid again!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Welcome 9babiesgone!! Sorry to hear about all of our losses, but I hope this is your lucky cycle! I may be wrong, but i think Lanet is either waiting to O or just did. It sounds like Nat is CD 1 today, so she'll be a little bit behind you. I'm 7 days into my 2ww and I think Lolo is 12 days ino hers. I'm not sure about Greenie.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am glad to be here. even though we are all on different cycle days!!! I am just dying to be in the 2 ww, but I have a little bit to go.


----------



## lanet

I'm thinking today was/is O day. I didn't feel anything specifically like I sometimes do. Just achy,tender,bloated and occasional sharp pains on both sides. Do you think I may have O'd or still waiting. Last month I felt it so specifically in one spot so I guess that's what I was excepting. I'm glad I'm temping so I'll know for sure


----------



## Greenie5

Welcome 9 babiesgone. so sorry to hear about all your losses. Way to much for any one person to have to go thru.
YAY mamanat. Welcome back. Weve already decided here that were all gonna get BFPs this month so good time to get back in. 

So today i called my insurance company to find out if the HSG test or the IUI would be covered. Got really GREAT news that they will cover 100% of the $1200 HSG! :happydance: I was soo happy. and of course the OH was happy to that he gets to keep his kideny.. for now LOL JK... bad news is they wont cover any of the $500 IUI but thats ok. i can deal with that alot easier than the other. So if third time turns out NOT to be the charm..I will be going in to have the HSG here in a couple weeks and will go from there depending on the results. BUT... I wont have to worry bout any of that cause were all gettting them BFPs this month! :dust:


----------



## lanet

That's great and a huge relief I'm sure! But yeah, it won't matter when we all get BFPs this month. I'm super hopeful and excited just to be doing something different.


----------



## 9babiesgone

great news greenie and thanks for the welcome ladies!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I just tested and it was negative. I think I've fooled myself yet again :(


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry lolo, it is still early though. But I know that doesn't help to hear. The last few days of 2ww are the hardest! I'd just rather know something than be in limbo like that.


----------



## Greenie5

Its still early Lolo. plus unless you sleep diff hours that wasnt first morning so even less chance to get a postive this early. I agree tho, the 2ww is the worst ever. especially the last few days. seems like the rest of the month goes by fairly quickly but then you get to 2ww and just drags and drags.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I only held it like 2 hours after I got home from work. Blah! This week is going to drag and I'm gonna go crazy


----------



## Greenie5

See now for me, im kinda hoping that this works out good for me. Im on vacation from work all this week. and time always seems to FLY by when off work. so maybe the slowness of the 2ww will make it feel like its not over so fast. I can hope anyways. Also.. As happy as i am for my best freind, i know this week is gonna be super hard for me. She is due to give birth any day now and i just know that im gonna take it really hard. I did manage to not fly out to be there when the baby was born. I dont think shed understand the real reason why i couldnt go but i Really dont think i could handle that right now. I cant help but be jealous that she got pregnant after only trying for two months and here i am still not pregnant after 2 1/2 years. Just dont seem fair.


----------



## katejo

Hello all! I have been up most of the night not being able to sleep so I read all the previous posts very quickly! I just finished my first round of clomid two days ago and im on cd 11. Im going to start my opk tomorrow. Im also on metformin 1000mg due to borderline high insulin levels. Suprising enough my side effects of clomid were very small. I was a raging lunatic my second day and then pretty normal through the rest. Im so hopeful that this month I will get a bfp but this month is just a trial.


----------



## 9babiesgone

lolo dont give up yet, it is probably just too early!!! to everyone else, I hope you are having a great day. I am just waiting to ovulate still lol, should tomorrow or sometime in the next week!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Welcome Katejo! Good luck with your OPK testing. It sounds like you and 9babiesgone are going to be pretty close together as far as your cycle goes. 

Lanet, it sounds promising for O. My whole lower abdomen hurt with O on my first month of clomid, so maybe that's what happened with you? Of course, you could give it a couple more days and see if you have any more clear signs of it. 

Greenie, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time this week. It just doesn't seem fair sometimes, I know. I have a friend who's been trying for about 18 months or so and both her sister and sister-in-law have become pregnant by accident while she's ben trying. Things like that just really suck. Hang in there girl - it'll be you one day. Hopefully one day soon! :hugs:

Lolo, how sure are you about your O day? I was just looking at your chart is the only reason why I'm asking. It looks like you didn't temp the days around when you would've O'd. Also, it looks like you only got that one + OPK, and usually O happens a day or 2 after the +, not the day of. Of course, I don't know how your body works and it may totally not work like that for you. But is it possible that you aren't quite as many days past O as you think and maybe that's why its negative still? Maybe you're only like 11 DPO instead? Either way, don't count yourself out until AF shows! :dust:

As for me, I'm now 8 dpo and no symptoms whatsoever except for cramping in my lower abdomen. My boobs have been super big and sore since December, which is when I started taking the progesterone during my LP. This month, not even tender or even slightly bigger boobs. Just normal ones. Kinda itchy, but nothing else noted. :growlmad: I'm working the next 3 nights, and if we're as busy as we have been lately, hopefully the next 3 days will go by quickly. I'll be 12 dpo on Saturday (I have to work that night too) so I will probably just do what I did last month. If I still test negative at 12 dpo, I am going to go ahead and stop the progesterone so that AF will go ahead and show her ugly face within a normal time frame. Then maybe my hubby will go for the IUI and we can get this show on the road. Hopefully we won't have to go there though.


----------



## lanet

My temp is up today, how do I link my chart? I had the lowest temp of my cycle yesterday, and the highest today. I also had some on and off sharp pains on my left side. I'm not near as bloated today so I feel confident that yesterday was o day. 
Lolo, I agree with Becky, I also noticed it looks like you didn't temp for a few days around o so maybe it is still early.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet, go to FF and in the upper right hand corner, you'll see where it says "sharing". You can click on it, or hover over it, and it'll say "charting home page" and the 3rd thing listed under that is "get code". Click on that and it will switch to a different page. I'm pretty sure that it is the "bbcode" that you need to copy, but I could be wrong. Try it and see. After you copy it, go under User CP and then go to (I think) "signature". Its where you pasted the codes for the Lilypie stuff. Then just paste it underneath what you already have so it doesn't mess up your other stuff. Then it should come up on all the stuff you've already posted. I hope that helps!


----------



## LoloShells

Well I never really get a positive positive opk, but it was at its darkest that morning, and lighter in the evening. It is possible that I didn't ovulate until the next day, but it was definitely one of the two. My progesterone was taken on day 20 so there had to be a significant time frame for it to be that high. I could be 12 dpo but I wouldn't go back any further than that.

Fx for you Becky and Greenie! Lanet I'm sure you've got enough bd after tonight.


----------



## lanet

Thanks for the help Becky! Lolo, we already bd this AM, we started that on Sunday and I didn't want to go 36 hours in between right at O day so we've had to stick with morning. It's not easy to do, and then lay in bed for 20 minutes when it's time to get dd ready for school! I'm going to skip tonight, do it tomorrow night, and that should complete smep!


----------



## lanet

Not sure why my chart isn't showing up... I may have to tweak some things...


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet - it works perfectly! It shows up as soon as I click on your link.


----------



## lanet

Yeah it was showing a blank one from December at first, but I got it fixed:)


----------



## lindsayms05

Well, I'm bumming a bit ladies. This was my first round of clomid and I had my day 21 bloodwork done yesterday and found out I didn't ovulate. I knew it would be highly unlikely that I would actually get pregnant on my first round, but I thought for sure I'd at least ovulate. Blah.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry :( what was your progesterone?

If it makes you feel better (and I know it doesn't) I ovulate and still can't get knocked up!


----------



## lindsayms05

I don't know the number yet. I just had the bloodwork yesterday and called today and the lady on the phone just read "test results indicate ovulation did not occur." I'll prob get the results in the mail in a few days. Is ovulation ever quite a bit late on clomid? I'm on CD22 today. Just curious if there's any chance I may still ovulate or if it's a lost cause?


----------



## lanet

I think it's possible to ovulate late. Are you doing opks? I didn't ovulate until cd 18, so I doubt it would've showed on a day 21 test. I'm a late ovulater anyway though. Lolo, that made me laugh the way you worded that, although I know it's not a funny situation. Were you ovulating normally before clomid?


----------



## lindsayms05

No, I was not ovulating at all before clomid. I was using opk's and I got a +opk on CD11 and tested sporadically after that, but never had a thermal shift. I haven't temped or taken an opk in the last several days because I just thought I was out. We were on vacation this past week so plenty of BD'ing happened. I just hate to get my hopes up, but don't want to completely rely on the 21 bloods if they aren't accurate because I ovulated too late. I'll temp tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## LoloShells

:)
Yeah my doc thinks i ovulate every month, cuz I'm very regular the clomid was supposed to just make me ovulate 'better'.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Don't worry Lolo - I'm in the same boat you are.


----------



## lanet

Were the rest of you ovulating regularly before? Lolo I have a friend that ttc for 2 years with each of her girls, unexplained infertility. They did exploratory surgery and found endometriosis which was preventing her eggs from planting. She did clomid for 6 months and got pregnant on the last month they would give it too her both times.


----------



## 9babiesgone

is this is a positive opk?? bc it was taken yesterday. and luckily I Had sex yesterday but I Just stopped the clomid on sunday. so can I ovulate that soon??
 



Attached Files:







Photo 124.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lanet

I've heard you can get false positives in the days you are taking the pill. I don't really know though.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah youre supposed to wait 3 days after your last pill before you opk. The only time I ever got a true positive was while I was taking the clomid, because its pumping you full of LH


----------



## 9babiesgone

ok bc I took my last on sunday, so I guess today is the first day that I can get a real positive opk. since it is 3 days after my last pill. thanks for the help!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

How is everyone today? I'm feeling rather crappy, but I think its just because I worked last night, although of course I hope its because of something else. 9 dpo today, so trying my hardest to hold out until Saturday so that I can be 12 dpo at least. Have a feeling I'm gonna test tomorrow afternoon when I get up though.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm alright. Kinda bummed. I realized that af probably isn't supposed to show until Fri-sat so that much more time for af to show.:(


----------



## lanet

Have you tested again lolo? Can't wait to hear your results Becky. I'm so scared to get my hopes up but soooo hopeful at the same time. I'm loving temping, I love seeing that temp go up!


----------



## LoloShells

No havnt tested again. giving her plenty of time this time. I won't test again until well after she's due.

I love temping too. I find myself excited to go to bed so I can wake up and temp. How sick is that?!


----------



## lanet

Lol I do too! I've even woken up before my alarm so excited to get to temp and chart it! It makes me feel like I have some insight to what's going on in my body.


----------



## lanet

I just want to add that every month I go by my ewcm and with the opk and temping this month I realized I dried up 2 full days before O. I'm wondering if I was stopping too soon every month? Also yesterday and today I'm getting hypoglycemic very easily and often. I've never paid attention to when in my cycle that this happens but I'm wondering if it has to do with progesterone? And hot flashes oh my!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I SO wish I could temp to see what my temps are doing right now!!! I wish I was excited to see my own results but I just have this feeling they're not gonna be what I want! Lolo, I'm sorry to hear you're bummed right now. Fx she stays away! Greenie- how goes it?


----------



## 9babiesgone

well my ovulation test i just took compared to early this afternoon is a tad bit darker!! isnt that a good sign?? I hope so!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

It should be!


----------



## Greenie5

hi ladies :) This is deff the hardest time of the month isnt it. All the hoping and not knowing.. the waiting.. ughhh!! Im off work all this week and i would LOVE to go out to dinner and have me a a big ol jumbo margarita or two lol! but....I wont. This past week i have been having a ton of cramping in my lower back and lower abdomanl area. been so bad its been keeping me up at night. 
I enjoy waking up and temping each day too. Its turned into just a reg thing for me now. one day last month if forgot to temp when i woke up and soon as i remembered i was like eeekkk! like the world would end becuase of it. I find it stressfull sometimes as well tho. caues even tho most always i temp right around the same time my temps seem to fluxuate soo much. like just a couple days ago it shot way up higher than its been in the three months i been temping. highest its been is 97.7 until then and it went all the way to 98.2. seems pretty crazy to me. Ive been trying not to let it get to me too much. Just trying to take things one day at a time. im so tired of all the BFNs tho that im not sure if im even gonna test until af is due. i may change my mind lol 
lots and lots of :dust: to us all!


----------



## Nursebecky31

So even the thought of taking a pregnancy test wasn't enough to drag me out of bed this afternoon... But then I got up and took it, already feeling rather disappointed, and what do I see but 2 lines?!?!?!? OMG!!! I won't believe it until it's confirmed by many more tests and a blood test. But a :bfp: !!!! After a year and a half!!!! Talk about the power of prayer!! I think maybe I'm in shock! I'll try to attach a picture!


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow!!!! congrats!! I am so happy for you. I hope to be joining you soon. in about 2 weeks. hopefully if i ovulate now or tomorrow!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Here it is ladies -no doubt about it! And only 10 dpo!!! I wasn't expecting anything!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Omfg Becky are you serious?!? Holy sh#t!! Lemme see!


----------



## LoloShells

Ahhhh oh my god! Yay! Congrats Becky!


----------



## lanet

Omg omg!!!! I'm so happy for you!! This is great news and gives us all hope!!


----------



## LoloShells

I bet you can't wait to show those doctors! Oh man youre gonna get a big i told you so from hubby! Lol


----------



## lanet

Greenie when are you going to test? Lolo, how are you holding up?


----------



## LoloShells

I'm alright. Just waiting for af.:(


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe lolo why do you think you are out?? 

:hugs:

and congrats again nursebecky!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Believe it or not, he hasn't said a single I told you so...he's just really excited! Although I know he's thinking it in the back of his head. He's just smart enough not to say it out loud...lol. I guess it just goes to show!! A year and a half of trying, 9 months of progesterone, 3 months of clomid, and the last cycle before IUI...and thinking it would never happen because of the PC test last month. So it goes to show it can happen ladies!!! And I totally didn't believe it would! I still just don't think its sunk in!! I am going to call and leave a message for the FS nurse and see when she can get me in for bloodwork! I wanna take another test, but I just drank a bunch of water and I'm afraid it would be negative. I'm taking some of them to work with me tonight and testing while I'm at work several times. Just to reassure myself! Then maybe I'll believe it!


----------



## Nursebecky31

And thanks for all the congrats ladies! Lolo - don't count yourself out yet!! you still have some time left!


----------



## LoloShells

9babiesgone said:


> awwe lolo why do you think you are out??
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> and congrats again nursebecky!!

I dunno.... law of averages? Lol. I try to picture poas and getting a second line, and it just seems silly to even hope for it anymore. I know that after Beckys journey i should know there is hope, but I guess I just feel like I'm different and that kind of luck, blessing, what have you, will never be mine.


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> And thanks for all the congrats ladies! Lolo - don't count yourself out yet!! you still have some time left!

Thanks hun :) I'm trying... just not succeeding. Lol


----------



## Nursebecky31

Awww, Lolo. You are every bit as worthy and deserving as anybody else who gets pregnant. Don't think that about yourself!!! I know I don't know you personally, but you seem like a wonderful and caring person. Please don't think that of yourself. It'll happen. I'm sure you're already a wonderful mother to your daughter. It'll happen again.


----------



## 9babiesgone

lolo it is still possible. I have faith, just dont give up. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Aw see that made me cry. I think I'm pmsing. Thanks for the kind words Becky.:)


----------



## lanet

Becky what were your symptoms?! Im really so happy for you, if anything you renewed the hope!


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats Becky!! Such great news! :) I always get excited when I see clomid pregnancies...it gives me hope :) I can't wait to hear more great news from others on this thread. I'm out this cycle, my 21 day bloods showed no ovulation. Now I'm just waiting for af and preparing myself for round 2 at a higher dose.


----------



## LoloShells

Becky are you hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry lindsay :(


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks Lolo! I'm doing better. I was bumming when I first found out, but in all reality, my doc told me I might not ovulate and that the first month was sort of a trial month to figure out the dosage. I'm staying positive and looking forward to get round 2 started :)


----------



## lanet

did you girls have increased cm afer O? Im having loads, not ewcm, just cm. Just wondering if this is a clomid side effect?


----------



## Greenie5

OMG!!!! Becky!!! im so excited for you!! CONGRATS!!!!! thats amazing!! i cant believe it . I freaked OH out screaming in excitement for you here lol!! Just reading your post makes me wanna break down and test tomrrow even tho i swore i wouldnt! You give the rest of us hope. and you know what.. weve been following eachother for the past three months, im deterined to keep that up! WOW i still cant believe it. 

Ok Ladies Remember we decided that this was the month for us ALL! Becky got us started now the rest of us will follow! :happydance: :happydance:

Today i was feeling ok when i got up, but then abuot 2 hrs later i started feeling dizzy and HOT .. but in the last couple months the hot flashes have stopped after ovulation... so i dont know if it was that. I stayed this way for like 3 hrs. i took my temp just out of curiosity and it was 99.55. and then 3 hrs later back down to my average 97.4 kinda odd tho i thought. i think i over think every single lil thing i feel .. and think ok can this be because of pregnancy lol... torturing myself i think.


----------



## LoloShells

Try to be strong and wait it out before testing Greenie!

I really feel very PMSey. My emotions are everywhere, and I feel a little crampy.


----------



## LoloShells

I wanna talk baby names! Do you ladies have names picked out? I do! I would only tell you guys though, I know too many pg ladies irl who could steal them.(not that anyone would, my name choices aren't popular lol)

Maybe the weirdness of my name choices says something about me? Lol.

My boy name is Maxim Lucena Thor and my girl name is Poet Faye


----------



## Greenie5

im gonna try to hold out. at least till day 12 or so. and dont count urself out yet lolo. ive heard that soemtimes pregnancy feels like pmsy.. but i dont know first hand obviously lol.


and for names.. OH and i have had our boy namw picked out for like 6 yrs now way before we decied to start trying for a baby. the first name has become pretty popular over the past few years but we still love it. so if we have a boy itll be Kayden Dupee. Boys run in his family pretty strong so we honestly havnt done alot of thinking of girl names yet. Ive tossed a few out there but he hasnt been really thrilled about any lol.. i love Georie Dyre and Tegan Denae. Hopefully ill be able to confince him of one f them. 
LOLO lol i love that you put Thor in there! great name


----------



## LoloShells

I love the name Thor I'm just not brave enough to use it as a first name. Plus our boy will have dark features (my husband is Mexican) so he won't look like a Thor.

I like Tegan :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

hypothetically if I get pregnant I am not sharing names before the baby is born, bc in my culture it is bad luck. lol

I am sure most people would think I am crazy.


----------



## momma_nat

Day 2 of clomid, down.... Symptoms = awful! I am sooo done with this, I keep telling myself I can do it and hopefully I'll ,ake it thru the week but having a really hard time :( Plus were moving in 2 weeks so im super stressed with that and to make things better because i have such a hard time on my week of clomid, Tuesday after work ( I started Wednesday) we were gonan have a nice night of massages and foot rubs we went out to dinner and got him to relaqx and enjoy those things Our house was broken into so its just been extra added un needed stress on my part :( Oh god, i hope things start getting better for me... First round of clomid then loosing baby now second round and gettign broken into and work is nuts.... I dunno how muhc more I can take!!!


----------



## Greenie5

Aww mama nat. i hope things get better for you. so sorry youre having a rough week. I tell you.. Clomid is deff not for sissys! for anyone who hasnt taken it theyd never believe how horrible it actually is. if its not physcially.. its emotionally draining us. But just keep reminding yourself why were doing it :) i know it dont take the pain and frustration away but it does help some. :hugs:


----------



## momma_nat

yeah I am trying to stay positive! So hard tho... if this month doesnt work I am trying a new med next month for my moods, because Clomid is making me an awful person and my dr told me about another med, a sister drug to clomid less moody!


----------



## Greenie5

oh nice! mine didnt mention any thing else. but i also am not overly moody. a lil more emotional at times for sure tho. Ill be at WORK and outta no wear ill have to fight off tears. or like just a bit ago on the way to take some DVDs back. my bigest problem right now is all the cramping. sucks to feel like aunt flow is here for two weeks before hand.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wow!! Guys, I haven't checked in for a few hours and there are 2 whole pages of new posts from you guys!!! Where do I start?? 

Greenie and Lindsay - thank you!!! I am super excited, but I think it hasn't sunk in that its real yet. I go for bloodwork at 8am this morning when I get off of work, and then again on Monday.

Lanet, as far as symptoms go, the whole reason I decided to test was because I kept getting dizzy at work and I almost passed out during a procedure because of the face mask I had to wear, and that never happens. The cramps got a little worse and kinda heavy feeling in my pelvis, my boobs finally got sore (but no worse than any other month), and I normally don't sleep well during the day and I will exercise when I get home, but I was so tired I went straight to sleep when I got home and slept for 7 1/2 straight hours the last 3 days. But I could've written most of it off as something else really.

Nat, I am so sorry. Things will get better for you! I know it doesn't seem like it when you're going through it, but it can only go up from here, right? I'll keep praying for you girl.

Lolo - after this much time, I honestly will just love a baby no matter what it is! But since I have 2 boys already and this will probably be my last, I would definitely love to have a little girl. My husband would too. So even though I'll be happy no matter what, I did send a small prayer up that maybe this one would be a girl. My husband's an only child, so his parents would love a girl as well. As far as names, I don't know!! My boys are named Baden and Mason. Mason has become really popular lately, but I've never met another Baden! I'll have to do some serious searching in a baby name book before I decide. I can tell you what my husband likes though. He likes Levi for a boy and Holly for a girl. I have to wait and see what the baby feels like, and then I name them. I kinda like Poppy for a girl, but my hubby rolls his eyes at me. I don't know! The possibilities are exciting though. Either way, the middle name for a girl will be Ann after my hubby's mom. My oldest one has my husband and his dad's middle name and my youngest one has my dad's name as his middle name. I don't have any more guys to name the boy after though, so I could do whatever!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw I love Poppy, adorable :) I hope you get your girl, but really I just hope you have healthy 9 months and a healthy baby!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks girl!!! Me too! Especially working where I work, a healthy happy baby is an absolute blessing and all I can ask for! I'll just throw the girl part in on the side:)


----------



## LoloShells

I'm off to bed girls. Night!


----------



## Nursebecky31

So I'm pretty nervous this morning ladies...had all night to think about it. Still got all the same symptoms. I brought 2 more tests to work with me to test tonight but I left them in my car!!! So I've just been waiting. Just an hour and a half more to wait before I can go get it done!


----------



## LoloShells

It's over for me, temp dropped.


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry lolo!! :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

Becky - Is your bloodwork this morning? How quickly will you be able to get the results? Fingers crossed for a healthy 9 months!

Lolo - So sorry! :hugs: I know how frustrating it is to just find out you're out for the month. Will you be doing another round of clomid next cycle?


----------



## LoloShells

Probably not. I don't want to try anymore


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lindsay - I went at 8am this morning. I am waiting for them to call me back with the results right now. She said they'd be back pretty quickly because I'm an infertility patient and all of our labwork goes in STAT. But she also knew I was sleeping and she said she would call me around 2 when I got up. So I'm just anxiously waiting! I've taken three more tests today (one when I got home and 2 once I got up) and they're all still positive!!

Lolo, I am so sorry. I'm not kidding when I say this - I did a ton of research on the web to give myself hope during this cycle because I was feeling so down, and they honestly say that cycle 3 of Clomid is the most effective. I think because it gives your body 2 months of regulating, so the third month usually works the best. I don't know how true it is, but i found it everywhere and it certainly was true for me!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Alright ladies - my bloodwork is back and its official!! I'm pregnant!! HCG level was 81!! I go in this Sunday at 9am to get it repeated and make sure its doubling, then I get an ultrasound at 6 weeks!


----------



## lanet

Congrats again! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LoloShells

Can't wait to see that first lil peanut picture Beck


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Lolo - I will definitely post it when I get it! I'm addicted to talking to ya'll, so I'll still be on here frequently I'm afraid. Ya'll have just been so fabulous.


----------



## LoloShells

So heres what happened:

I got in bed at 10:30 last night, but by 1:30 am I still had not fallen asleep. That was the last time I looked at the clock, finally fell asleep after that. It was horrible fitful sleep though, and I kept waking and falling back to sleep. Probably got a total of an hour and a half. I normally temp at 4:30 am so I did, and it was 97.7. Of course this upset me, but what can I do. Its my day off so I went back to sleep, this time I slept hard for a solid 3 hours. I woke and temped again and it was 98.6. Ive read though that you should deduct .10 for every half hour that you test later than normal. So since it was 3 hours later than normal I deducted the .60 and logged it as 98.0. 

Then another gal told me that fertility friend doesnt want you to make adjustments. And you have to have at least 3 hours of sleep. So i just logged the higher temp and logged the later time, which gives me an open circle but at least it doesnt show me that ugly drop.


----------



## lindsayms05

Lolo - It sounds like your temp this morning probably won't be that accurate just because of your lack of a good sleep. I wouldn't use that alone to necessarily rule yourself out for this month. I may have missed it...what day are you on? I'll have my fingers crossed for you!!

Becky - That is so exciting! Congrats! I have never heard that the 3rd round of clomid has the most effect. That gives me hope. :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Nevermind, Lolo...I just saw your chart! I'm a little tired today, ha.


----------



## Greenie5

becky thats soo great! and i too have read that the third time is the most effective. my dr told me each the chance goes up a lil .. then after three months it kinda levels out a bit.. and then at 6 levels more. Im sure hoping that this third time is the TIME for me too! i didnt test this AM.. just not ready for the disapointent yet. ALso i woke up to a text from my freind telling me her water broke this AM. so I knew today would be rough enough on my without starting it out with a BFN! I think Sunday i will test on Sunday. AF isnt due till tuesday but i dont think i can hold off any longer. 

Lolo, dont count yourself out yet. not untill that witch shows up. I know its hard with that temp dropping.... but usually my temp dont drop until the next day after AF starts. So FXed for you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone testing for ovulation today?


----------



## lanet

Ladies I'm having a hard time with side effects and really would love to hear if you've had them. My anxiety is in full gear today, my heart is pounding, as it did the days I took the pill, I can't sleep, and I'm getting some pains on both sides, and I just dont feel good at all. I'm worried about cysts, ohss, and the list goes on and on with things I worry about. I don't want to call my dr because I'm sure it's fine and don't want him to think I'm nuts. I pray I never have to take it again, I dont know if I could handle it. Any reassuring words? Anybody else felt this way and lived? Lol


----------



## LoloShells

Lanet my first round I was really really tender and sore in my ovary/uterus area. If anything touched me there I would wince. 

Both rounds have given me horrible anxiety and depression that goes away near the end of the tww. Both rounds have also given me really really bad painful gas from 5-9dpo. My dog jumped on the couch and ran into my belly and I actually cried cuz it hurt so bad, because I was full of gas that I couldn't expel. This is why I don't think ill take it next month.


----------



## 9babiesgone

honestly clomid makes me super moody, crampy and downright like crap.. I think it is normal. this is not the first time I have taken clomid, and each time, it affects me differently but this time was teh worst. headaches, crampiness, mood swings, and anxiety. for sure.


----------



## lanet

Thank you so much girls:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

no problem lanet!!! :hugs:


----------



## Greenie5

lanet, its hard for me to say if Ive experienced alot of anxiety because of the clomid cause i tend to have quite a bit normally. i have been extra emotional tho i know. first month and this month ive been SUPER crampy in the lower back area and in the lower pubic area. It keeps me up at night quiete a bit. I tend to be a worrier also but keep reminding myself that the clomid is making my body do things its not used to and doing them more strongly, so its bound to make the body a bit more sore. Also with like every ache i think to myself.. ohh could this be something pregnancy related.. ive never expierneced pregnancy before so until it happens i just keep making myself think that i am. 

So Ive been trying not to think about it much but my freind is still in labor today... Im scared that i will break down and cry and not beable to stop when she sends me that first pic. OH has decided that maybe we need another kitten to help me lol thinks it will take my mind off of things plus he knows how much i love my boys. we have FOUR cats already AND a dog. I really wanna cave and say ok lets go get him but what happens when we find out were expecting. well have FIVE cats a dog and a baby in our lil house and the two of us. too much? or do yas think maybe it will help me?


----------



## lanet

Thanks greenie, I have quite a bit of anxiety on a normal basis too, so it's hard to differenciate between 'symptoms' and anxiety. It's hard to get a grip on the situation when I'm worried like this. I keep thinking about ohss and that is sooo rare!! I'd be more likely to have twins!

And I know what you mean about a baby animal, I would keep getting puppies but it only eases it for little while and then you have too many animals. I really hope this works for all of us!


----------



## lanet

And greenie one day you will be sending that friend a first picture of your little one and it will all be worth it!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie, I don't know about the kitten! You make a good point! But it sure would be a nice distraction, wouldn't it? I love baby animals. They are a big cost and a lot of work when they get older though.

Lanet - my worst symptoms were extremely bad headaches, changes in my vision, really bad abdominal pain with a lot of tenderness (like Lolo said - it almost would put me in tears to have anybody put any kind of pressure on it), and my emotions were ALL OVER the place. I was generally not a wonderful person to be around...


----------



## Greenie5

Well... i got a text a couple hours ago letting me know my lil "nephew" was born. no pics yet! which prolly is good. let me get thru one thing at a time.i havnt heard any details yet except that he must not of wanted to come out at all! she had to have C section. he was 8.89 lbs and 20 inches. so a big boy especailly concidering shes a petite gal. I took it actually better than i had figured i would, had a good cry tho. I want soo much to be HAPPY and excited for her. makes me so mad at myself that all i feel is sadness and jealousy. Im so ready to be able to stop all these feelings and start planning for my own baby to be here. sorry ive been such a whiner today.. but ty all for being here for me. it means soo much! :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Hey if we can't whine to each other who can we whine too? I'm good at whining. 

Greenie you'll have your own lil bundle too. And her baby won't be a new born anymore and you'll be making other folks just as jealous:) I keep trying to tell myself God has a plan. There's a reason we aren't pg yet. It will happen when he wants it to. I got pregnant with my daughter while on bc, so he must have had his own plans! :)


----------



## Greenie5

TY Lolo! Its amazing how you get pregnant on BC the first time while not trying and now when youre trying youre having to go thru all this. Just dont seem fair. i hope you get your BFP!! I still dont believe your out for the month. FXed for you! and of course FXed for us all. Becky is just leading the way for us to all get our BFPs so we can all continue this journey together.


----------



## LoloShells

Just went to the bathroom and there was pink on the toilet paper. So I'm done. Oh well.


----------



## Greenie5

Awwww noo. im sooo Sorry! I hope you dont give up tho. i know its tough but soo worth it in the end. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

I do want to stop trying. Only problem is I can't forget when I'm ovulating and stuff so will I really stop? I want to. Just don't know if its possible.


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry lolo. I've thought of that too when people tell to relax and not try, aware of when I ovulate so how could I ignore that! Maybe Becky is right and 3 months would be the charm. 
Greenie thats got to be so hard. I've got 6 cousins pregnant right now and I'm hoping they all stay pregnant until I get my BFP! I'm so thankful for my daughter to get me through though.


----------



## lanet

Lolo, did you temp today?


----------



## LoloShells

Yep, its down.


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe lolo :hugs:


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm sorry Lolo and Greenie. That really sucks for both of you. And Lolo - I agree that everything happens in God's own time, its just really hard to remember that when you're the one have to play the waiting game, ya know?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just got my positive opk this morning.


----------



## lanet

That's exciting about your positive opk! What cd are you? This 2ww is dragging and my temp was down this morning at 5 dpo, I'm sure it's normal but I was enjoying seeing it go up up up! So hopefully tomorrow. I'm feeling much better today, the bloating and yucky feeling from yesterday has subsided along with the anxiety.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am on cd 15!!!

well you are on your way. 5dpo that is great!!! can not wait till I am at least that far!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am glad your symptoms are subsiding!!
mine are pretty m uch gone!!


----------



## Greenie5

Well after everything that happened yesterday i convinced myself that i should test. and unfortunatly i got a BFN :cry: i know its still early. im pretty sure im only 11 DPO even tho FF says 12. i think its wrong. Im trying to tell myself it was just still early. Last night tho and today ive had EXTREME pain in my pubic region and a horrible headache and now this AM my boobs are really sore. Ive convinced myself these are all great signs, but trying not to get my hopes up TOO much. 


Lolo.. who knows maybe youll concieve naturally next month! been known to happen before. 9babies... sooo exciting to hear you got that + Get to BDing hehe. Lanet... i think its a good sign to see your temps drop right around this time. could be because of implantion!!! Becky... how you doing? having any other symptoms? hope i didnt miss anyone. were getting us quite the bunch of ladies here now :) hard to keep track of all lol


----------



## lanet

Greenie I was looking at your chart earlier and wondering why ff put O before your temps really went up, I agree and think it may be early for you. Good luck!


----------



## lanet

Im still having loads of cm! Today it's increased and I can (tmi) feel it coming out of me while I'm working! It looks like ewcm today. Somebody tell me if it's a clomid side effect so I dont get my hopes up(too late, I have high hopes every month)


----------



## lanet

Greenie I just had another look at your chart, would it be possible that you O'd on cd 19? I am by no means a chart expert but it looks to me that your temp rose significantly after that.


----------



## Greenie5

Anything is possible lol i did take a opk on cd18 tho and it was much ligher than the day before. which was why i was thinking i did on the 17. my seem to jump around alot tho so i have a hard time telling.

im not sure on the cm.. Ive never really had alot even before clomid.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie, just remember that you generally don't O on the day you get a + OPK but a day or two after that. So more than likely it sounds like CD 19 would be more likely! So maybe you're not even as far as you thought!

As far as any other symptoms, I don't really think so. My boobs are a little bigger and more tender, and I still felt like crap when I got up this afternoon. But I ate some oatmeal and drank some OJ and felt better. I know this may sound crazy, but I am actually getting a little nervous about my test in the morning because some of my other symptoms have subsided! I don't have cramping quite as bad anymore, and I feel OK tonight. Not quite as dizzy or tired (although I felt exhausted when I woke up). Just worried I guess since I've miscarried before. I go at 9am and I think she will probably call me back tomorrow afternoon with results. I hope so at least because I'd really hate to wait for them!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Oh - and my HPTs don't seem to be getting any darker! I have to remind myself that I still am not even far enough along to have even missed my period, so I could easily still start and would've never known if I hadn't taken an HPT!


----------



## lanet

Becky your hcg was high enough to show up on even the worst test, and your tests aren't getting lighter. You have nice strong levels and I know you're nervous but I think that everything is going to be just fine:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think everything is going to be fine nurse!!

:hugs: I think my lines didnt get darker with my son till I was 8 weeks along. 

well I am officially 1dpo!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Yeah 9babiesgone!! And let it begin....

So They just called and my levels were 274!!!! So they more than tripled in two days and I am still only 13 dpo, so that's a high/great level! I feel like I can relax a little nit more now at least.


----------



## lanet

Maybe twins?! I'm glad you can relax now. My boobs always get very sore starting at least 4 dpo and currently 6 dpo and nothing. Is that from the clomid?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet - I don't know if you read one mof my previous posts, but I hadcomplained about that very thing this cycle. My boobs are normally very sore and they weren't until like 9 DPO this time I think. It was one of the reason I thought I was out this time!


----------



## lanet

I don't know how I missed that, or must have read it before it was relevant to my situation but that is awesome!!!! I'm going to test in 4 days!!!! I wish you had a temp chart to look at!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope you get your :bfp: lanet


woohoo!! :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Thanks, I do too! I hope we all do! Greenie how are you? I couldn't really temp this morning because I woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep, I only had about 45 minutes of sleep when I took it so I'm not sure it accurate, but I guess one doesn't make a difference anyway.


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I hope this whole group gets :bfp:


come on :bfp:


LOL


hehehe


----------



## momma_nat

CD 8 today, clomid all gone! Now its time for "babydust" and a stickybaby for nat this time!! I am hoping so bad to get :bfp: again this time!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Sending out lots and lots of :dust: to everybody on here! :hugs:


----------



## Greenie5

Well..I'm out :'( short post cause I'm busy back at work. Post later afterwards. Just wanted to keep yas updated. So now its up to u lanet. Ur next in our group I think. Good luck to u and of course everyone else too.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm sorry Greenie! What makes you say you're out? I don't see that you started yet!


----------



## Greenie5

I just havnt updated FF yet :'( the witch arrived right when I got to work.


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry greenie!! :hugs:


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry to all the ladies that AF got, I know how absolutely heartwrenching that is. I'm praying for all of us.


----------



## Greenie5

finally updated my chart today lol. i was ike 7 days behind. woops. i track it all on my phone so i sometimes forget to log it here for you all. 

Anyways.. i start round 4 tonight, really not looking forward to all the hot flashes and headaches, but well its for a good reason so ill suffer thru. My HSG scan is scheduled for next thursday. Have any of you had this done? Im wondering is this something i need the day off of work for, or can i go pretty much directly to work after? Its scheduled for noon, and i have to work at 3. Ive been reading online and getting mixed reactions. some say its nothing others say its super painful. I know it can be different for everyone, but just curious what you ladies think. while reading about it tho i did come across some encouraging info. Some say it can maybe increase chances of pregnancy chances in the next couple of cycles. I sure hope so cuase it seems i need all the help i can get. 

Hows everyone else doing so far this week?? hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LoloShells

So sorry af got you Greenie. I had an HSG in may and it was nothing. The only thing I even felt was when they pushed the dye through and even that only felt like af cramping. Only lasted a few seconds and then I was done. I wouldn't worry, and you should be able to go right to work. Take a panty liner for leakage afterwards though.

Afm- not doing the clomid this cycle. Still temping to be sure I ovulate though. Had a pretty good dip in my temp today so just out of curiosity I checked my cervix and it was medium to high in position (its hard for me to know if its high cuz i have insanely long fingers) and its soft and open. I'm thinking I could be ovulating really early. We'll see what temp looks like in the next few days I guess.


----------



## lanet

Greenie I have heard that if your tubes are blocked then it can be painful after. Can you decide to not go to work based on how you feel or do you need to tell them on advance? I've also heard great results in the first 3 months afterward. Good luck!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. Well 10 dpo and bfn. I know everyone always says it's still early but I know it would've shown by now. I feel so gutted. I'm actually in my car crying off all of my makeup before work. My boobs are sore now just like before AF and not one other symptom to speak of.


----------



## Greenie5

awww Lanet, dont count urself out just yet. i know its frustrating... but try to stay positive. Maybe try to hold out a few more days until you test again just so you dont have to put yourself thru this again right away if it does turn out to be BFN, i know easier said than done but really it made things less stressful for me. course i didnt make it to the second testing cause the witch beat me to it. Fingers AND TOES crossed for you!!


----------



## lanet

Well I just had a leftover test under the cabinet. So now that I don't have anymore, I will just wait. Thank you.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope some good news comes soon to you lanet. hopefullyou are just still early and I am fxed that you get your :bfp:


----------



## lanet

Thank you, how are you? Are you in the 2ww?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am doing ok. I am 5dpo, and it is going so so slow.


----------



## lindsayms05

Awww, fingers crossed for you lanet! Like the others said, try to stay positive. 

So, ladies...I need your opinions. It's been several days since I posted because I was just trying to keep my mind off everything, and now I'm even more confused! This was my first round of clomid. I had my 21 bloods done August 15 and the results came back that I didn't ovulate. I was pretty upset and quit temping. Well, my husband and I dtd that day, which was 10 days ago and haven't since. I hadn't really given it much thought until today when I had some brown spotting. I was just banking on having to induce a period with prometrium eventually because I don't have af without it being induced. Maybe it's because of my periods being induced that made the few days before so painful, but I always had very painful cramps. I haven't had any cramps at all. Do you think there's a chance that it could be implantation bleeding?! It's only when I wipe and a dark brown color. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I'm sure it could just be my body trying to adjust. I'm not sure what to think. I don't want to test because I don't even know what DPO to consider this, if I even ovulated. Ugh, I wish I would have kept temping!


----------



## lanet

It could be, you could've ovulated later and it didn't show up on the day 21 test. Good lick!


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks! I'm trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up, haha.


----------



## momma_nat

How's everyone doing?? I am jsut trying to deal with these hormones plus William being away. Not so fun at all!!!!! I was starting to think Clomid wasnt going to work this time because last time I had so much cramping while taking it and therafter and im on CD11 and starting gettign a few cramping today and a bit more tonight.. I want to be hopeful but not too hopeful :( I feel like im setting myself up for disappointment!!!!! hows everyone?


----------



## Nursebecky31

I don't know wh, but I haven't been getting e-mails when people ost - only one every now and then so I am way behind!

Greenie - I didn't think HSG was bad either. Just cramping with the dye and some later, but nothing crazy bad. I needed a light pad instead of a liner though because I bled quite a bit after. My left tube was clear but slower than the right, so after the pushed the dye some more it opened up more. Maybe that was the cramping. IDK. It was the first "regular" cycle I had in YEARS! And my doc told me that it increases chances of pregnancy for the 6 months after. And I got my + 4 months after. :dust:

Lolo, I have read on a ton of websites that people take clomid for a few months and then stop of a break and their cycles regulate themselves and they get pregnant. So its totally possible for you to be O'ing early now that your body has gotten readjusted.

Nat - I don't know if you saw us talking about it in some earlier posts, but none of us cramped as badly after our first cycle on Clomid. I don't know why, but my second cycle was so mild (besides headaches and stuff) that almost worried I didn't O. I did though, and that was also the month of my really bad post coital test results. So I wouldn't worry if the cramps aren't as bad. i think maybe your body is just getting used to it.

9babiesgone, lindsay, and Lanet - good luck ladies! Lindsay, you definitely could've just O'd later.

As for me, just worried/nervous. I have 1 week and 6 days until my 6 week ultrasound. Since my HCG levels were so good with the first two tests, they're not gonna check any more. But most of my pregancy symptoms have completely gone away. The extreme dizziness is pretty much 100% gone, with just a touch here and there. The nausea is almost completely gone (except it did come back full force when I walked into the cafeteria yesterday..lol) my boobs still hurt (but that could be because of the progesterone), and I'm not even as exhausted as I was the first few days. I did sleep about 15 hours last night, but I had been having some super bad insomnia the few nights before. I'm still cramping quite a bit. I am just worried that I am going to have a missed miscarriage because of the progesterone. Not that its gonna cause me to miscarry, but that I'm not gonna know it because I'm taking it and it'll keep me from passing it. I know I'm psycho, but I've read about sudden disappearance of symptoms, and I have miscarried before. I just can't help it. I did take another test last night (Ok, so I've taken about 9 of them), and it was the darkest one yet, but I've read that you can still have a + urine test even after you've miscarried because it leaves the bloodstream first. I wanna call and ask them to do more bloodwork, but i don't want them to think I'm crazy. I'm just worried. I can't help it. Until I go for that US and see a heartbeat, I don't think I'm gonna be able to stop. I know I'm still only 4 weeks and 4 days. So SUPER early. And I know a lot of people wouldn't know yet (which I have been reminded of), but I do know and I worry!!! They said the symptoms will probably come back again at around 6 weeks. Its sad to say, but I sure hope so!!! I don't think I've ever been as happy as I was when I walked into the cafeteria yesterday and got nauseous! LOL. Ugh. I'll just keep praying and try to keepthe faith that everything will be OK!


----------



## momma_nat

WOW CONGRATS BECKY i hadnt seen the post where you said you were :bfp: YAY!!!!!!! and im not getting emails when someone post either :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks nurse becky!!

I am wishing us all :bfp:


hopefully following your train.


----------



## cassie1234

I'm on the same thing! I am trying clomid for the first time! I am on cycle day 4. I am taking my clomid 2-6. So on my 3rd pill today! I am very excited, yet nervous it wont work!


----------



## lanet

I am absolutely devastated. I guess the excitement of trying something that might work was just too much of a let down when it didn't. I cannot stop crying my eyes out. My temp went down today. I know it's over. Im sorry if I'm bring negative. I just can't go through this every month.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so sorry lanet. I am sad for you. are you sure it went down? :hugs:

: (


----------



## lanet

Yes definately. It's still above my coverline, but I just know. Thank you:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Becky, stress is no bueno. You gotta try to find a way to relax. Worrying is not going to stop anything bad from happening, it's out of your hands. You just have to have faith in God's plan. Gotta put positive vibes out there. Think negative and negative things will happen. The power of the mind is amazing. Remember all those months that you had symptoms that you would swear meant youre pregnant? That was you willing your body to be pregnant. Just try to make it to that first scan with as little stress as possible. After that, maybe you should try renting or buying a doppler device, so you can check in on baby's heartbeat from time to time. Hospitals around here will rent them out for $14.99 a month. But even the good ones need you to be at least 8 weeks along for a good read. Might be worth some peace of mind. 

Remember, think happy thoughts. All your worrying is doing you and baby no good.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Lolo. You're right. And once I get past the point where I am done with the progesterone and I've heard the heartbeat and seen everything's OK, I will be fine!! Its just the getting there that's hard...thank you though. You're right. I will try to just keep remembering that its in God's hands and have faith that it will all work out.:hugs:

And thank you Nat!! I just found out last Thursday, so I've known for just over a week now. But I'm still only 4 weeks and 4 days. So just waiting now!!! And praying everything is OK! And sending out lots of :dust: to everybody here!!!


----------



## momma_nat

DOnt be sorry Lanet... We all have our days liek that. I was eeady to give up as well all i can stay is just try to stay positive as hard as that is ..... Were here for you to talk if you need us!


----------



## lanet

Thanks Momma-nat, it really means a lot and helps to be supported and to give support to others in similar situation on here. This experience can make you feel so alone even when surrounded by well meaning loved ones. 
Becky I understand why you would be worried but I agree with Lolo that it's in Gods hands and what better place for it to be? I think your numbers sound fantastic and I have a good feeling about you:)
Well my temps are up some today. I though without a doubt that I would start by this morning. I was cramping the last 2 days and my boobs are (maybe) slightly less sore which happens before AF. But no AF and no cramps today at all. I'm too scared to test again and too scared to hope, I feel like I'm on a roller coaster. Could clomid be lengthening my lp and delaying AF? What do you think? I'm praying so hard for a miracle!


----------



## Nursebecky31

:hugs: praying for you Lanet! Keep us posted!


----------



## 9babiesgone

lanet I hope you are ok, and that it was just a fluke that it went down a little. :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

I hope everyone is hanging in there! I'm about 3 days past what I thought might be IB, but all tests have been bfn. I'm going to try tomorrow morning, and if bfn, hold off for a week and test then. If bfn, then I'll be inducing for round 2 at 100 mg! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## momma_nat

Hey everyone, hope everyone is well... William and I are in our BD stages after the second round of clomid. I should ovulate tonight :) and Ive beenhaving a bit of cramping. I hate that this time the cramping is less, well I like it but in June i knew when everythignha[pened as I felt it all I was kinda hoping for the same. I so want to be pregnatn again and hope this time I get a sticky baby :( This process is a little harder this time around with William working about 2 hours from home but he has made the commitment of comming home when I tell him we have to BD! LOL sounds kinda silly but atlwast hes willing. We just want this so bad and after our loss I wasnted to give up but he has given me strenght the past few days. Keeps talkinga bout "our family" and its keeping me positive. well I'm off to pack some more we move in 6 days! UGH! so much left to do


----------



## Nursebecky31

Praying for you Nat! Lindsay and Nat, ya'll need links to your charts or a ticker or something so that we can see where you are and what's going on!!!


----------



## momma_nat

\i have no idea how to set any of that up lol


----------



## LoloShells

Becky- thought you might like these 

https://www.elabs7.com/ct.html?rtr=on&s=lwo0w2,s8gb,19yv,d6wb,cklt,58f0,be9p


----------



## lanet

Girls where is AF?! I'm at the end of 14 dpo and earlier after bd, i had the tiniest pink in my cm when I wiped. I tested bfn yesterday, had my monthly mental breakdown and am ready to move on. I put on a panty liner and keep checking but nothing!! Shouldn't she be here by now? Is this a result of the clomid?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Lolo!! That is actually fascinating! And what a fabulous idea!!! I know this is gonna sound crazy, but I still take an hpt about every 3 days just to make sure all is well. The one I took day before yesterday was nighttime urine and super, duper dark so I feel pretty OK about it at this point. I've got some pretty bad afternoon sickness, generally right after lunch, with headaches and fatigue. So I am doing what you said and I am just trusting in God's plan for me and this baby and for my family and just believing that everything is going to be OK. Now, if I have another mini mental breakdown about it, chances are I'm gonna be ordering that! lol. I wish I would've ordered some of those before I got pregnant because I TOTALLY would've been using them and it would've saved me a lot of trouble! Thanks for sending that to me. I am 5 weeks and 2 days today and officially 8 days away from my first ultrasound, so I am super excited. It just seems like its taking forever.

Nat, do you chart with FF at all? I could tell you how to add your ticker and chart from there. If not, i'd have to look and see how to get a ticker. Maybe with Lilypie?

Lanet - any news??


----------



## Nursebecky31

9babiesgone - you have a ticker!!!! Did you get your :bfp: ?????!!!!!


----------



## lanet

Greenie how are you? You haven't updated your chart. Did you get your hsg done today?


----------



## Greenie5

hello Ladies. sorry i been kinda slacking on posting And keeping my chart updated LOL. Becky, so glad youre stessing a lil less. i can imagine its not easy especially after all youve been thru. Lanet.. did AF show up? darn her for making you wait if so. Hope everyone else is well... and on their way to their BFPs!

As for me, i am on CD 11. I had my HSG scan today. And all i can say is NO FUN! for me it was extremly painful and i usually have a pretty good tollerance for pain i think.i took 4 ib profein before hand as directed by the dr for the pain. once i got in there i did ok until she started inserting the dye. extremly bad cramping and got worse and worse as she added more and more dye. i was trying to watch in the screan what was going on but at one point i had to cover my face and try to pretend i wasnt there. Then i acciendtly just on reflex put my hand right on my tummy and messed up the pic LOL whoops. So the results showed both tubes open and ready for buisness! The right side filled up quite a bit slower than the left so the dr said there may have been a lil bit of debri in there that got pushed thru by the fluid. so with any luck.... a few weeks from now i will be able to announce my LONG awaited for BFP! OH and i will start our BDing tomrorrow and i told him this is the month!! i am not wanting to do another month of this torture. I will.... but i dont want to. seems except for the second month, each month has gotten worse and worse for me. the hot flashes are worse, the headaches are getting wAY worse, and im an emotional mess half the time. We are gonna try reg BDing this month and possibly next month before trying IUI. Well see how it goes. Im just praying that i dont have to worry about any of that. Im so ready for my BFP and i truly think i deserve it. Ill try to update my charts for you asap.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I hate you had a bad experience with the HSG! Mine didn't seem to be that bad. Hopefully that will help though!! Its been proven that HSG's make you more fertile!!!

Lolo - I saw you got a + OPK today!! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear how this 2ww goes. It definitely sounds like this cycle has been much more pleasant for you off of the clomid.


----------



## LoloShells

Aww I'm sorry Greenie, the pain musta been due to having to push through that tube.

Yeah Becky, I got the darkest opk I've ever had. Pretty amazing, since I've been opking twice a day for 3 cycles and never got a positive like this.

https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/1172/imag0198a.jpg


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wow!! That is crazy dark! That's awesome though. At least you definitely have no doubt about it this month! Maybe you really did need to just go off the clomid.


----------



## lanet

Greenie I'm sorry it hurt that bad! I bet it did push some debris on through and now you will be good to go! Praying for you! You do deserve it! I am having the day 21(or 7 days after I ovulate) test this month again so I'm glad I will at least have some insight there. If this cycle is a bust, the next step is a SA for hubby and he isn't looking forward to it, but after watching me cry each month, I think he's willing to do whatever. I will probably try 3 months of clomid before I go for hsg, depending what the dr says. Since it's obvious that I have an ovulation problem, I'm hoping I won't need that, because that's a huge out of pocket expense. I did ok starting my 2nd round of clomid yesterday. I'm actively fighting anxiety though, and had some trouble sleeping. I really don't want to have to take much more of it. I'm hoping to O earlier than day 18 this month!


----------



## LoloShells

Still positive but lightening up, temp rose today so hoping for my crosshairs soon

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1972/imag0199j.jpg


----------



## Nursebecky31

I see you O'd Lolo!!! So excited for you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yay lolo


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! 3 dpo :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

9babies-so you got your :bfp: ! How are things going so far? You're only about 12 days behind me!

Lolo - fx'd for you this month! I can't wait to hear!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Doing ok just more tired and starting to feel a lot of back pain


----------



## LoloShells

9 babies, what cycle day did you test positive on? Any symptoms worth mentioning? Oh and congrats :)


----------



## Greenie5

9 babiesgone.. WOW Congrats!! sending a TON of sticky dust ur way! 

Guess what.. i finally took the time to update my chart for yas. lol I had to manually override the Ovulation becuase it was telling me i Oed on CD11 LOL which i know is not right.i just got a sorta dark line today, cd16. so i should be back in the TWW here in a couple of days. 

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## momma_nat

Sorry for slacking, I havetn been gettign e-mails again. So here goes my good news... My progesterone level 59!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! So now I am hoping we BD'd enough , we missed afew days but I believe that I got it okay for the days that really matter. So crossing my fingers... and becky no I dont' chart with any of the sites.


----------



## momma_nat

Oh ya I'm on CD23 today. So not too long I can test :) I am not testing early this time.. I am taking it one day at a time and if I am late then my doctor is going to do blood test since HPT didn't show positive last time.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat - just remember as far as BDing goes - we had BDd every day for about the week before hand for almost every month while we were trying. Then the month I got pregnant, I didn't think I would, and we only BD'd 3 times total the entire month!! And that was my month. LOL. Of course, it was the 2 days before, the day before, and the day of O. So we had it covered. But it was nowhere near as much as we had been! I'm sure you have it covered. :dust:


----------



## momma_nat

we Bd'd the for 3 days before and the day of so crossing my fingers!!! Technically i could test tmrw and ge ta positive but i dont wnat to get my hopes down if i get a negative even thought i know its soon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I agree I only bded like 4 times during the month so sometimes it isn't how much just the right days thanks and I hope everyone gets their :bfp:


----------



## momma_nat

I def am doing the whole wow that might be a pregnacy symptom stages right now.. LOL I think everyhting is a symptom and drives me nuts haha


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol I did that :dust: hope this is your cycle


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks. I am just hoping i get my :bfp: and a sticky baby!!! I don't wnat to go thru a loss again :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me neither


----------



## momma_nat

My biggest "symptom" I am very very tired!!!!! I am trying to convince myself its from the move ( we moved on weekdn) but I am starting to feel lie kI did when i was pregnatn, not tired but exhausted and blah...


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> 9 babiesgone.. WOW Congrats!! sending a TON of sticky dust ur way!
> 
> Guess what.. i finally took the time to update my chart for yas. lol I had to manually override the Ovulation becuase it was telling me i Oed on CD11 LOL which i know is not right.i just got a sorta dark line today, cd16. so i should be back in the TWW here in a couple of days.
> 
> Hows everyone else doing??

Greenie - I'm good! Only 2 more days until my first ultrasound, so just hoping and praying everything is OK. I was stupid and took a pregnancy test yesterday (I don't know why!!) and it was lighter than it had been before, so I freaked out a little. But I'm still feeling really sick and dizzy, so I still feel like everything is going to be OK. I wasn't really this sick with my other two, or with my micarriages, so I feel like, if nothing else, my hormones must be kicking in really well! 

Can't wait to hear about your 2ww! :dust:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Has anyone else heard of stopping progesterone at 10 weeks? I'm a little nervous about it, but I feel like I should trust what they're telling me. I'd kinda like to wean off of it. Like maybe go down to 300 mg, then 200 mg, then 100 mg, then off. Not just from 400 to nothing. Just didn't know if anyone knew what the norm is? I haven't had to take it before during pregnancy, but its a precaution this time due to previous miscarriages and bleeding through my LP. Thanks for the info if anyone knows!


----------



## lanet

9babiesgone congrats! 

Nursebecky I was very sick with dd and the dr kept telling me that they only usually see that in healthy pregnancies, which would've made me feel better if I could've thought past throwing up! But i hope it reassures you. I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound in 2 days and maybe then you can have some peace of mind. I don't know about the progesterone except that maybe by then the placenta has taken over and can sustain higher progesterone, but don't quote me on that.

Greenie I'm excited for you too since you've had the hsg. I can't wait to hear how this cycle goes. Lolo I've seen people on here recently get a bfp on their break from clomid cycle. Good luck and baby dust to both of you. Also lolo, my dd is named kylee too and is 8 years 6 months. So almost exactly 1 year older. When is her birthday? Kylees is valentines day.
I'm doing good, I'm in the boring stage, just waiting to ovulate. I'm on cd 8 so if it's like last month, it could be another 10 days, although I'm hoping it's sooner. Honestly I almost feel tired of trying.


----------



## LoloShells

My Kylee's birthday is 2/21, so pretty close :) its funny cuz I lost touch with my bestfriend from high school and once we got back in touch we had both had daughters and named them Kylee.

I feel you on wanting to give up. I've been there. It's passed though and im pretty hopeful again. 

Becky, sorry youre not feeling well, honestly I'd give anything for morning sickness lol. Excited for your bean pic!

Right now I'm experiencing what I believe is Pelvic Girdle Pain. It's weird cuz I'm only 5dpo. It matches the description word for word though. Really uncomfortable.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hmmm...I'll have to look that up!


----------



## lanet

I'll have to look that up too! And I hear you on wishing for morning sickness. We are planning a trip for our anniversary and I was telling my friend that I wasn't sure about Vegas in case I'm pregnant and sick by then, but then I said, "I really hope im sick by then!" lol. Actually, I pray each day for a healthy pregnancy without the sickness because it was really tough and lasted 6 months.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, although I can't say I'm enjoying it I've said several times already - I never thought I'd be so happy to have it! I'm ready for it to go away, but it reassures me every time I feel like I need to hurl. Never thought I'd say that though!


----------



## lanet

Maybe it means a girl for you Becky! Especially if you didn't have it with the boys.


----------



## Nursebecky31

LOL - thanks Lanet. I won't complain about that either!!


----------



## lanet

momma_nat said:


> My biggest "symptom" I am very very tired!!!!! I am trying to convince myself its from the move ( we moved on weekdn) but I am starting to feel lie kI did when i was pregnatn, not tired but exhausted and blah...

What cd/dpo are you? Moving is stressful! Hopefully it's your BFP though!


----------



## momma_nat

Im so happy 4 u Becky! :) So I know that I said I wasnt going to test but I wanna!!!! I woke up this morning and wanted to so bad :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thank you Nat! How many dpo are you? You could still test - just remember not to get too upset if it's negative when it's so early! Of course, that's easier said than done!


----------



## Nursebecky31

So I can officially say it: today's ultrasound day ladies!!! Exactly 11 hours from now! I'm super excited and a little nervous, but I'm sure all will be well. Plus - I talked with the nurse at my OB's today and they are calling me in a prescription for Zofran tomorrow morning at 8am, so hopefully I should have some relief by tomorrow afternoon!:happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! So exciting!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'll post pics as soon as I get home! Assuming everything is fine of course.


----------



## LoloShells

all of my pelvic/back pain is gone today. so I'm guessing it wasn't a pg symptom!


----------



## lanet

So exciting Becky! And I hope the zofran works for you! I'm having a weird pain in my abdomen, not down low, but belly button level and to the right. I had it last night too. I just hate worrying that everything is a side effect from clomid! I just don't know if I will take it next month, I really wish I didn't need to. I feel kind of depressed and the ttc is really getting to me, it's exhausting! Its no fun to take medicine, spend a fortune on opks, temp every morning, time sex, and then get your hopes up only to be crushed and start all over next month. I don't know how much I can take! I may take a break next month.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo - just remember all my sypmtoms went away too. That was when I started freaking out. So its still possible!

Lanet - good luck and thanks. I DO NOT miss any part of that. The last month, since we only BD'd 3 times, it was so much more enjoyable compared to previous months where it was constant and felt forced, ya know? It is exhausting! Every bit of it, both mentally and physically!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Alright ladies!!! So we had the ultrasound today and everything was perfect - for BOTH of the babies!!! That's right! There are 2 of them in there!!!! They are both measuring 6 weeks 4 days and they said by LMP I am 6 weeks 2 days, so they are perfect!!! There heartbeats are still really low, but she said they will go up to a normal rate within the next couple weeks to a month. She said its because they just started beating a few days ago. Baby A's was 115 and Baby B's was 118. And it explains why I have been so sick!!! OMG. This is just crazy! My husband is still laughing about it!
 



Attached Files:







90811 ultrasound.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LoloShells

Pardon my French but holy shit! I just screamed in my office for you! That's incredible Becky! Twins!!!!!! Yay! So glad they are both doing well. Time to start buying things in twos!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lol - too funny!!! I think we'e both still in shock!!! My husband was really sweet though. He said,"God heard my prayers and then he doubld them."


----------



## LoloShells

Are they identical or fraternal? I don't know how all that works!


----------



## LoloShells

Nursebecky31 said:


> Lol - too funny!!! I think we'e both still in shock!!! My husband was really sweet though. He said,"God heard my prayers and then he doubld them."

Awwww I feel bad for givin the guy a hard time now!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lol...I told you really he's a good guy. Just a little mislead at times. And stubborn. 

They are fraternal. They're in 2 separate sacs. Brian said, "Surely there has to be one girl in there." lol. Either way I am super happy!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww yay! I'm glad you're happy, twins went to the right person then. As much as I want a baby I think I'd be sick if I found out I was having twins. Yikes!

I'd do a happy dance for you if I wouldn't get strange looks from people, lol


----------



## Nursebecky31

:happydance: Well, its funny, because if you look back through the conversations there was one on here about twins and I think I was the only one who said I'd be scared to death to have them because of where I work. And then I'm the one who had them!!! Too funny. But I am still just super, super excited. I don't think its sunk in yet!


----------



## lanet

That is soooo exciting Becky!!!! I would LOVE to have twins because I want 2 more kids, but I'd rather only be pregnant one more time! Congratulations!!! That is so great and I hope I'm pregnant with twins soon lol.


----------



## Greenie5

OMG BEcKY!!! sooo happy for you! doubly happy!!
:wohoo::wohoo:
WOW! course i think i just scared the OH cause i just told him you have twins on the way and of course i was super excited when i said it . hes very scared we'll get twins. poor guy doesnt know that deeep down i am kinda hoping we get them. shhh dont tell. Soo amazing tho that you are having TWO babies!!! I sure hope to be right behind you.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks ladies!!! You know, I really wanted another one after this and my husband and I had just been talking about it and he said, "You know, I think 3 is a perfect number." And I said, "Well, 4 is one of my lucky numbers, so I say we need 4." And I know I wouldn't have gotten another one out of him. That was part of what we were laughing about. Brian said it was God's way of saying Brian was wrong and that he agreed with me. Lol. I think I'm still in shock this morning!! Now that I have my best friend Zofran on board, I am going to go have lunch with one of my friends and actually EAT!!! Yippeee!! I dreamt about twins all night last night. Not all of them good because some of them were set at my work, but most of them were. I was up at 5am this morning after getting off of work and staying up all day yesterday because after my 4th time of getting up to pee, I started thinking about it and I was so excited I couldn't go back to sleep!

Ladies, I'm sure you'll be joining me very soon! I'm keeping up my prayers for everybody!! Just remember - they gave me a slim to no chance of conceiving last month and now I've ended up with twins!!


----------



## LoloShells

Tired today. Took Kylee to school, came straight home and got back in bed. Slept for 3 more hours!


----------



## Nursebecky31

That sounds like a good sign to me Lolo!!

Your temp is still really high too!


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah, it was last month too though :( My chart was REALLY mean to me last month


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe if I make it above 98.4 I'll let myself get a little excited, lol


----------



## LoloShells

Took another hour nap from 5-6pm an now its 9:30, on a Friday no less, and I feel like I could go to bed!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wow!! And you're right - your chart WAS really mean to you last month. It had me convinced!


----------



## LoloShells

You're not the only one :(

My temps this cycle for 8-9dpo are exactly the same temps for 8-9dpo as last cycle. I think I'm out :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

So how is everyone today?


----------



## lanet

I am in the ever so boring and slow moving days before O, I'm on day 14 so it doesn't look like it's going to happen earlier this month. I'm excited to get bloodwork this month though so I have a better idea of how effective the clomid is! How are you? Did the zofran help?


----------



## LoloShells

Eh, I'm out, just waiting for af so i can start a new cycle.


----------



## Greenie5

Lolo, why do you think youre out if aunt flow hasnt arrived yet??

for me im in the LOooong Two week wait. trying to stay positive but loosing more and more hope of ever becoming a mommy every day :(


----------



## lanet

Oh lolo and Greenie, it will happen! Greenie I've been waiting for you to update your chart! Lolo, you aren't out yet, look at some pregnancy charts, it's still too early.


----------



## LoloShells

Greenie5 said:


> Lolo, why do you think youre out if aunt flow hasnt arrived yet??
> 
> for me im in the LOooong Two week wait. trying to stay positive but loosing more and more hope of ever becoming a mommy every day :(

I feel your pain. I'm starting think its just not going to happen.

Well I "know" because my temps are steadily going down and even though I can't see blood yet, I can smell it. I know that sounds gross but my nose is just weird. I can smell on peoples breath when they have a fever too.


----------



## Greenie5

I updated it today :) sorry I slack on doing it. I keep track of it all on my phone so I forget to do FF lol. Ill try to remembermore often. I believe I'm 4 dpo today. And doingmy best to stay positive. Just hard after 2 1/w yrs of of no bfps. Thanks for trying to keep me positive :)


----------



## momma_nat

OMG BECKY CONGRATS!!!! I am so happy for you.... this month wasn't my month the "witch: is here and she is bad! I have been taking morphine for the pain going on right now. I'm CD 2 today hoping this month will be my month. 

Congrats again Becky!! <3


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Nat! Sorry this month didn't work out for you. Fx for next month!

Lanet, it helped the most on days 2 and 3 of taking it actually. As soon as I went to work on Saturday night, I felt awful again and threw up my entire supper. I haven't been able to get back to a "happy" place since then. I have to work tomorrow night and then Thursday through Saturday and I am really dreading because of how I know I'm going to feel. I'm just hoping it starts to ease up soon, even though I know that's wishful thinking since I'm only 7 weeks today. Argh. It'll all be worth it in the end though!!

Lolo and Greenie, don't count yourselves out yet! Lanet is right - you're both still really early!


----------



## lanet

Aw I'm sorry your feeling so bad. That was such a hard time in my life for me. None of the medicine made me feel better , I even tried the motion sickness bands you wear on your wrist:) I was absolutely miserable. It scares me to think it might happen again because it would definitely effect my job...however it was 1000 times worth it and I would do it again if that's what it takes! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Lanet! I just didn't have it with my boys so I was totally unprepared for it I think. I've lost 12 pounds so far and I really didn't need to lose it. I put back on about 4 in the last 5 days (probably because i'm eating nothing but carbs...lol). But you're right and I wouldn't trade even a minute of it if it meant not having these two little ones. Nothing lasts forever, right? So I hope it'll be over soon. They said they can always give me something else if I need it too.


----------



## lanet

Lolo I remember last month you said the clomid was causing some anxiety and depression. Did you end up feeling better after O? I am having major mood swings and getting strong feelings of sadness and hopelessness. I'm so scared that I'm not going to get pregnant or that it will take years and lots of money. I dont like feeling this way. I dont feel like my dr would understand. Did you girls have this as a side effect or an I really just this sad?


----------



## momma_nat

I get like that, a few days a month very doubthful very unhappy and sad I cry day and night..., so an update from Nat, I have not had a good week, monday night i was rushed to the hospital I could not stop bleeding, like not just heavy like bleeding vaginally liek when you cut your finger.... and the pain was intense I stayed at the hopital overngiht and thru the next day im home now but still in a lot of pain and still heavy bleeding but its slowing down. I am CD4 today and started clomid yesterday... I ddint get many answer from the hospital they dunno whats going on. I do have a blood clot in my uterus but she said tht is what im bleeding out right now. Just to get my doctor to check it when i see her next. the pain is the worse right now... im thinking the bleeding is going to stop witin the next 2 days or so... I just wish this bad luck streak would end! :(


----------



## LoloShells

Lanet, my anxiety lessend closer to af. I'm a normally anxious person but the clomid made it double. Ive had a much better month being off of it. Still not pregnant, but at least I dont feel like hanging myself anymore.

Checked cervix today and cm was light pink. So af is coming. Should be in full swing by Friday.


----------



## lanet

Oh im so sorry! well im pretty sure that I missed ovulation altogether even though I was watching closely. I had ewcm yesterday, last month I had it 3 days before O. Well we weren't able to bd, and we didn't the day before either, and this morning I woke up to a temp rise AND my positive opk, thanks for the warning clearblue digital. I was so upset, I've been borderline psychotic with my mood swings all to miss the 2 most important days. It's really stressing me and hubby out. Im bloated today so I praaaay that the temp was a fluke and I didn't miss it.


----------



## lanet

Nat I'm so sorry you are going through that!


----------



## momma_nat

I am just in so much pain, thats the worse part:(


----------



## lanet

Did you have a D&C last time? I'm sure you've already mentioned it and sorry to ask again.


----------



## momma_nat

Thats okay and no I didnt.... I asked like 3 or 4 times and they said I ddint need to:S


----------



## lanet

I wonder if that could be part of the problem. But I'm sure drs know more about than I do. I've just heard that sometimes it's needed to fully clean you out. I had one in the past.


----------



## momma_nat

I dunno apparently they don'thave to if you leed a lot fr something... I have had 2 period since the miscarriage tho, one last month which was normal and then this one.


----------



## lanet

Ok that makes since. Too bad you're in so much pain with no answers though.


----------



## momma_nat

Yeah :( _ts so much harder when you hve no answers_


----------



## LoloShells

Becky I have q question regarding morning sickness. Do you find the nausea subsides momentarily after you ralph? At least until the next wave hits, or is it constant nausea?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well, the nausea is definitely at its best directly after, but it is pretty much continuous. I haven't thrown up in 3 days though!! I'm hoping it is starting to ease up a little bit. Of course, I have Zofran on board 24-7 too. But I'll take what i can get! 

Why? Are you feeling morning sickness???? Have you tested?


----------



## LoloShells

Well I don't know.... I don't think so. About 20 minutes after i ate lunch I got really sour and queasy. I held it back for awhile and finally threw up just a tiny bit, enough to just spit out, I know gross. But directly after i felt better. I'm not testing because im not technically late, and the spotting and temps have me pretty much counted out.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Well keep us posted! I'll be interested to know!!


----------



## momma_nat

Well finally the bleeding is stopping I think, hopefully tmrw will be done! The pain is still quite strong tho :( Not sure whats going on. This is very frustrating thats for sure! :( I hoep and pray this month is my month!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm glad the bleeding is finally stopping Nat. Hopefully once that completely stops, the pain will stop as well.


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry everyone. my computer took a crap and now i am finally able to get online again.

not sure I am ttc, and have no more clomid to try. and getting a new doc anyways.


----------



## lanet

I looked at your journal and I'm so sorry to hear what happened. I think a new dr will be good. I wish you all the best.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks lanet!!

dealing with a host of crap.


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks Becky! I am feeling better today


----------



## lanet

My client at work just told me that she's accidentally pregnant. It's amazing the gloom that settles over me when I hear something like that. her fiancé is only home every couple of months, how does that even happen! Why oh why when you are so ready, is it so hard/impossible?


----------



## lanet

Becky were you still on 50mg?


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm sorry 9babies...


----------



## 9babiesgone

its ok. I will get over it eventually

: (

:cry:


----------



## Greenie5

Hello Ladies. hope all are doing well. 9 babies.. sooo sorry about your loss. i cant even begin to imagine your pain. maybe taking a break from ttc is a good thing. let your body heal a bit.

As for me im on 8 dpo. I really hope im not getting my hopes up too high but for the last three days i have been soo tired that i have a hard time keeping my eyes open, even at work up moving around all night. Ive had some cramping but thats hard to know if its just from the Clomid since ive had some every month. this month seems like a bit more tho. I do have a question for you ladies. is it possible to have implantion as early as 2-3 dpo? i think its a bit early, but being as i just had the HSG test i wasnt sure if it was maybe possible. Im almost positive i have my O day right, but i had a dip in tep on 2 dpo AND i had the tiniest lil bit of spotting that same day. like not much at all just like two drops lol. but it was noticable enough to see it. Could that HSG test of sped things up a bit since my tubes are all lubricated up? Hope that doesnt sound like a silly question but i guess im just wanting this soo bad. im trying to wait until at leat sunday to test, which will be 10dpo.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet - yes! I took 50mg of Clomid all 3 months. Even though I didn't get pregnant the first two months, they said since I was O'ing, they wanted me to stay on that dose to minimize side effects and risks. Looks like it was perfect!

Greenie - I'm really not sure! Although that is super early, who can really rule it out as a possibility? I'm sure it can happen. FXd for you! Keep us posted!

I'm back to my good ol' worrying ways again. I woke up about 3 days ago and my nausea and vomiting had pretty much subsided. I've felt a little better every day actually. I feel like almost all of my symptoms have disappeared. Just a mild queasiness and slightly tender bb's. I slept all day without getting up even ONCE to pee or because I was hungry, which hasn't happened in about 3 weeks. Not that I want it all back, but now I am going to worry myself to death until Wednesday when I go back for my second ultrasound. Why are they gone? Argh.


----------



## lanet

Greenie I don't know either but I sure hope so for you! When are you going to test? My ovulation came early, unexpectantly, and before my positive opk. I'm confused. This morning when I put my temp in ff lit up 15 days as possible ovulation days!! Why?? Well I get bloodwork done Tuesday so I'm excited to see if I ovulated and how well I ovulated. But this cycle is turning out s little different. But I'm ignoring every twinge because I need to protect myself from being crushed. I'm hoping for good ovulation and that I'm pregnant by Christmas, but it's in Gods hands.


----------



## lanet

Becky I've read lots of posts where the symptoms have eased up or varied day by day. I'm sure everything is fine. I'm glad you get another ultrasound soon, that's exciting!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks Lanet! I quit taking my Zofran since I was feeling so much better and after a little over 24 hours off of it, I felt really, really bad again. So I think that some of me feeling better was just a nice dose of Zofran in my bloodstream. I took one before I came into work tonight and I felt much better again. I did have to wake up 3 times to pee today, and I woke up starving again, which reassured me. But I'm still gonna just worry until Wednesday just because I can't help it. I'm glad I get another scan again so soon too!! I'll post pics again if all is well like last time. If everything is fine, I'll probably start telling people.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo - I saw you're on CD 1 again. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

I really don't get it :(


----------



## savannah09

Hi

I am taking Clomid days 2-6, Im on day 6 now. Its my first round and Im on 50mg.

I have had no side effects at all from taking it and Im just waiting to begin using OPK's. I have another 3 months worth of Clomid so fingers crossed I wont need them all.

If you ever need a Clomid buddy, you know where I am.


----------



## lanet

Hi savannah, good luck with the clomid!


----------



## momma_nat

Becky how you feeling??? Im CD 8 - My clomid effects are the same as first month when I had gotten pregantn I am hopeful this is my month!! William has commited to coming home every 2 nights to BD ( he works away during week about 1.5 hours)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Welcome Savannah!

Lolo, have you decided what you're going to do this month as far as another round of Clomid or not?

Nat - good luck! Fx'd for you girl. As far as me, I realized after I stopped taking the Zofran for about a day that it was the reason I was feeling so good because I started feeling like poo again. So its back on the Zofran I go. It does reassure me that all is well though. I think of part of me feeling worse is that I've worked five 12 hours shifts this week, so I'm tired and my body is not happy. BUT...after I finish working tonight (or in the morning rather) I will be off for 10 days!! Yippee!!! So I am going to take the opportunity to rest and try to take care of myself and get some stuff done around the house. I haven't been able to exercise or anything in the past 3 weeks, so maybe I'll even get a little bit of that in. Then, if all goes well, I will be about 9 1/2 weeks by the time I come back to work!


----------



## LoloShells

Nah I'm done with the clomid. It's just not for me. 

Enjoy your time off!


----------



## Mellymommy

Hi 

Does your doctor have to prescribe you clomid or can you just buy it over the counter?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Mellymommy - as far as I know, to get the actual drug you need for it to be prescribed by your doctor. I have heard of people getting it from online drug companies, but I also know that can be dangerous because you won't be monitored for OHSS and other complications from it if you're not under a doctor's care. I also don't know how effective OTC clomid would be.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so so confused. my doctor said I miscarried. but yet My pee tests got lighter, and then today for the heck of it I Peed on a stick, and it was way way darker thane ver before. is it possible to have ib for over 2 days?


----------



## momma_nat

Wow that sure is confusing :( Hope thigns figure themselves out for you soon hunni!!! I am CD 9 today and having a bit of cramping but nothing like last week. I am feeling hopeful this round very unlike last month. *crossing my figners**


----------



## lanet

Not to give you any false hope but a friend of mine had an early miscarriage years ago and then later found out she was still pregnant with a twin, and had lost the other. he is 10 now.

I am having really sharp pains on my left ovary, I'm pretty sure it's probably a cyst. I'm going for my progesterone blood work tomorrow! My last one was 0.4 so I pray it's much higher now. I'm also going to talk to the dr about testing DH if this isn't our month. I'm much more relaxed now, not paying attention to anything and I'm keeping in mind that most likely I'll be doing this all over again next month.


----------



## lanet

My dr wants me to try something new. Have I mentioned I'm scared of new medicine?! It's clomid as usual, then 5 days of estradiol, and then a vaginal progesterone gel called crinone. He said I'm the first he's prescribed this to which doesn't make me feel better. I'm really considering not doing it. It's says right on it that birth defects and stroke/blood clots are a risk! I'd rather it take a little more time than to do this. What do you guys think?


----------



## Greenie5

well, im pretty sure im out for the month and moving on to month 
FIVE! The Witch hasnt arrived yet but my temps dropped way back down today, so Im sure shes nearing. Im really feeling just BLAH about it all. Im getting really scared that this just wont happen for us. I cry everytime i think about it. i have pretty much 2 trys left. After that im really not sure we can afford the 1000$ per month that the dr has quoted me for the next step of treatment (which my insurance wont cover) It really sucks becuase the clomid is working.. i am ovulating. But just not getting pregnant. It really sucks that i can only do 6 months of it... well or maybe thats a good thing because quite honeslty i hate it, pretty much every lil bit of it. now if i finally ever get pregnant... then i will say i LOVE it. We've decided to do the IUI on the 6th month if unsuccesful on the 5th. sorry about all the whining.. and Venting. im just an emotional wreck right now. Every month i feel like i die a lil more inside. phew. i have been doing good all day till writing this, now i cant stop crying. i spose i better go, that way i can stop crying before i have to go to work in a few mins. Hope you ladies all have a good night. thank you again for listening to me go on and on. :hugs:


----------



## momma_nat

Awww Greenie, I'll close my fingers for you!!!! I am CD10 and feeling blah, symtoms are back with clomid this month!


----------



## lanet

Greenie I do believe it will happen for you, it may take time but that doesn't mean it won't happen. You're just starting to get medical help. Im glad you are going with IUI. I'm praying for you. I know it's scary.


----------



## Greenie5

thanks everyone.. The Witch STILL hasnt shown her ugly face but temps dipped even more today and i woke up with horrible cramping. I wish shed just hurry up already so i can get this show on the road. I really would like to do the IUI THIS month but a few unexpected expences came up so were gonna prolly have to wait until next unfortunatly. Im about ready to go buy myself a turkey baster! hahaha JK

I hope everyone is doing ok. FXed for us all. and hopefully some of Beckys Lucky Dust will rub offf on the rest of us! :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Lol greenie, a turkey baster may not be a bad idea. I'm pretty sure I've decided to just do the clomid next month and skip the other two meds. I cannot wait to hear my progesterone results.


----------



## momma_nat

HAHAHA @ turkey baster!!! Great idea!!!lol FXed crossed for all of us


----------



## lanet

Becky I'm waiting to hear about your ultrasound!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Sorry I've been MIA ladies! I'll try to catch up on everything here.

9babies, i don't know if you ever got an answer to your question about why an HPT would still be +, but I talked to Nat about this after her MC as well. I actually know the answer to this one. Hcg leaves your blood first, which is why they can detect it in blood first when it starts to decline. It can keep rising in your uring for several days before it starts to drop because it takes it longer to leave the urine. I hope this helps. Its probably not what you want to hear though. :hugs: I'm so sorry.

Lanet, I don't think I've heard of the vaginal suppository you're talking about. Estradiol I know is a bioidentical hormone that they use to help women going through menopause. My mom takes it in small doses right now, as do probably 10 women that I work with who don't want to be on synthetic hormones. That being said, I guess it wouldn't be any different than me taking progesterone right now, since its a synthetic hormone. I don't really know though.

Greenie :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm imagining myself rubbing you right now to give you some baby vibes...lol. Can you feel it? I hope this is it for you so that you don't have to go through all of the extra expenses. I know it can be daunting. :dust:

As for me, I did have my 8 week ultrasound yesterday and everything looked perfect. I was 8 weeks 2 days yesterday and they both measured exactly 8 weeks 2 days. Baby A's heart rate was 171 and Baby B's heart rate was 174. :happydance: I feel SO much better about everything now. I feel like I can start to relax now. I don't really feel ready to announce it to everybody quite yet (I'd kinda like to wait until that 12 week ultrasound first), but I'm feeling much more confident. And now knowing that just because I have good days and may not feel as bad doesn't mean something bad has happened makes me relax a little bit too. I slept 17 hours last night and I slep 18 on Monday night. So I feel like I'm catching up on some much needed rest. Unfortunately, I haven't studied for my certification exam that I'm supposed to take in the morning AT ALL...so I'm gonna try to play catch up this evening hopefully. So anyway. I'll attach a pic of the little peanuts below for ya'll! I love you ladies! I hope it isn't sideways again.
 



Attached Files:







8weeks.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoloShells

Adorable little beans :) so happy theyre doing well. Cant wait to find out if theyre pink or blue!


----------



## lanet

Those heartbeats sound like girls to me! And I have 2 sisters, 3 nieces, and 1 daughter so I've heard plenty of girl heartbeats. Lol. I'm so glad everything is going good for you!

My anxiety is once again out of control. I'm considering going back on medication for it. I've been off since ttc but I don't know how much more I can take. I did schedule an appt for accupuncture for anxiety and fertility. I guess it can't hurt(I hope) so it's worth a try. I'm still waiting for my blood test results. They are supposed to call me today but the day is winding down...


----------



## lanet

Oh and Becky the cronine gel is a form of progesterone. But I'm so scared! It's no fun to be scared of everything...


----------



## momma_nat

Awww becky its so exciting!!! Please keep sharing the pics, and well please rub off a bit on me too... LOL


----------



## lindsayms05

Glad to hear your great news, Becky!!

Hey..does anyone know if it's okay to take an antibiotic while taking clomid? I have 2 more days left of clomid and was prescribed an antibiotic for bronchitis. Should I wait until I'm done with my clomid doses before starting it?


----------



## momma_nat

My docrtor and pharmacist said it was okay. Clomid on my first round caused a bladder infection adn i used 2 antibiotics for it.


----------



## lanet

My progesterone was 34.9!!!!!! So excited, that's so much better than my 0.4.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh good, Congrats :)


----------



## LoloShells

I think you should test, Lanet. Your chart looks great.


----------



## lanet

Thanks lolo! I'm way too scared though. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, if it doesn't drop on Sunday then I might but I just can't handle the disappointment.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Congratulations lanet!!! I agree with Lolo - I think you should test!


----------



## momma_nat

YAY! Lanet!!!!


----------



## lanet

Well I caved and tested last night and tonight with frer and they were bfn. However there was a pretty good evap on both of them for about 5-10 minutes. It was so clear that I photographed it. But absolutely no color to it. I'm 10 dpo today. My temp is up higher than ever today, I'm so tired that I went to bed at 8 pm last night and I feel ready for bed at 8 pm tonight too. However I've been very busy at work so that could be it. My boobs are much more sore than they have been in the last several months and I have a 
terrible headache tonight. I guess I'll wait and see. Tomorrows temp should tell me more, but I feel good about it for some reason, but I've been wrong before....


----------



## LoloShells

Well not that this means anything, but I think you're pregnant :)


----------



## lanet

Ooohhh that at least gets me excited. I just took my temp bc I'm feeling feverish and achey and it's 99.21. I think I actually have a fever! So now I won't know what to think about my temps tomorrow.


----------



## LoloShells

I wouldn't worry about it, your resting temp should still be accurate.


----------



## lanet

I'm still testing bfn, I'm pretty sure I'm out. I think my body is just playing tricks. I really tried not to get excited this month. I need to come to terms with it so I'm not as devastated as I was last month.


----------



## lindsayms05

Awwwww. I definitely understand not wanting to get too excited, and I know bfn's are hard to take. However, your chart still looks great! When were you expecting af?


----------



## lanet

Not until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## lindsayms05

You're still very much in it! I know it's hard, but try to relax for a few days and not test again until then. At least by the day of your missed period, you'll know for sure that the result is accurate. Find a good book to bury yourself in, or start one of the cheesy facebook games...they take up a lot of time! I know last month I was testing too early and driving myself crazy. I had one FRER left, so I took it to my best friends house and had her keep it and not let me have it until my expected period. I could have just gone and bought another but I didn't. It somehow made me feel better that I had one and could test when it was the right time. Otherwise, I was going to go crazy!


----------



## lanet

Thanks, I'm not going to test anymore, but in a way the bfns prepare me for AF. I have a lot to look forward to this coming month, new furniture and an anniversary trip, so I'm trying to focus on that,


----------



## momma_nat

Lanet as I told somsone else on here earlier on. You can't consider yourself out even with the bpn. Look at me when I got pregnant in June, I tested negative and I was 6 weeks pregnant. So don't loose hope just yet hun! *fingers crossed*


----------



## lanet

Thanks, did the clomid increase breast pain for you guys? They are sooo sore right now. Maybe I just have a cruel cyst playing tricks. I just feel like it would've shown up by now if I were pregnant. But I know there's always a chance, I just feel like it's slim now.


----------



## lindsayms05

I haven't ovulated on clomid yet so I'm not sure about sore boobs. Do they seem sorer than they were on other clomid cycles?


----------



## lanet

This is only my 2nd cycle so yes they are much more sore than the first one, but thats all I have to go on.


----------



## LoloShells

I had breast pain for the first time in years on my first round. I started at 100mg.


----------



## momma_nat

I have very sore breast since being on clomid..


----------



## lanet

My temp dropped, so onto next month


----------



## lanet

Girls I went to acupuncture for the first time today. We focused on fertility and anxiety. I am so pleased with it. I would highly recommend it. She was very interested in my temp chart and wants me to email it to her. She said by looking at it that she could tell Im lacking estrogen in the first half of my cycle and she is totally on board with me trying all the medicines the dr prescribed next month. She said the estrogen may even help my anxiety because a lack of it can cause it. She also said in chinese medicine clomid is considerd "hot" which means high anxiety causing. She didnt pressure me to take herbs, although I did get one for fertility/anxiety :) and she didnt pressure me to stop my other medicine. Just thought I would share it with you girls.


----------



## lindsayms05

That's awesome you had such a great experience with it. I've always kind of wondered about acupuncture but I'm a bit intimidated by it. I didn't know if they would try to discourage clomid or not.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet, I actually looked into acupuncture too! I was going to call and make an appt. if the last month didn't work out. I've heard of massage therapy for fertility too. As far as sore boobs go, mine were DEFINITELY sore every month on clomid, but I think the progesterone is what made them feel the worst in the LP.


----------



## momma_nat

CD 19 today I have a follow up appointment today with the specislist. Hoping she can give a little insight over what happened a few weeks ago with my hosital visit. Also feeling very hopeful I am experiecing a lot fo the same symptoms as when I got pregnant in June. Im also having my bloodwork done to see my progesterone level this month.


----------



## lanet

Nat what did you find out today?


----------



## lanet

Becky im confused as to when Im supposed to stop using the progesterone if I'm not pregnant next month? Do I wait for AF?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Sorry it took me so long to respond Lanet!!

If you take a test and you aren't pregnant, you will stop taking your progesterone. If you don't stop taking it, you WILL NOT get AF. It prevents your uterine lining from shedding. Just make sure that you are not pregnant before you stop taking it. You generally will start AF within about 2-3 days after stopping the progesterone. I hope that helps!

Nat - any news? Just wondering how your appt. went.

How is everybody else? I haven't heard from Greenie or Lolo in awhile.


----------



## lanet

Thanks Becky, I talked to the dr yesterday and he said that my progesterone was so high last month that he thought I was pregnant:( so why wasn't I? Anyway he doesn't want me to take the progesterone now. Good thing because it's over $200 after insurance!! So I started 3rd cycle of clomid today, then I will do estrodiol, and also continue acupuncture. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet that's great!! Glad to hear you won't need it after all. I do know that really high progesterone can also mean that you've released multiple eggs:)


----------



## LoloShells

I'm around :) Found out a couple days ago that another one of my sisters is pregnant now too. Ive been a little bummed. I think after this cycle I'm dropping all ttc. Ovulated yesterday, so have 2 more weeks before I've officially given up.


----------



## lanet

Oh lolo I can't imagine how that feels. It's not fair and I'm so sorry. Best of luck to you this cycle.


----------



## Greenie5

Sorry Ladies, i know ive been kinda MIA this cycle. Ive been having a really tough time, i really thought i last month was gonna be MY month. Guess i had my hopes up just a lil too much. The thought of pretty much having only two chances left has been killing me. As much as i HATE the clomid, as of right now it seems to be my only hope to ever become a mommy. To top it all off i had to have one of my fur babies put down last week unexpectably, crushed me. So here i am on CD15. If all goes as planned i Should O on around Sat. My dr has moved up my next apt from nov 18th to Oct 18th so we can start to discuss what comes next. IUI next month if a no go this month and well.. im not sure what after that. I sat down and googled IUI the other night ,specifically the side effects, and kinda got a lil scared when i read that IUI has such a high chance of multiples. i know i said id love twnis... but any more and Eekkkkk!! lol Right now id be happy to have one healthy baby. 

Hows everyone else doing? Nat.. any word back from the Dr? Lanet... so sorry to hear you didnt get your BFP. Lolo.. my fingers AND toes are crosssed for you! Becky.. how are them twins doing in there! you feeling a bit better these days? anyone else i missed.. hope all are doing well. dust to us all. also lol i know my chart isnt updated. ill get on that very soon for yas all. my temps have been all over the place this month.


----------



## lanet

Sperm analysis isn't good. 15% motility. I don't even know how to feel right now.


----------



## lindsayms05

Greenie - Sorry you've had such a tough time! We're close in our cycles, I'm CD17 of my second round and hoping to ovulate soon. I didn't ovulate on 50 mg, and haven't ovulated yet on 100mg but hoping maybe it's just coming later than expected. I'm only two rounds in but I've started looking at the next steps too...and it is kind of scary. :( Fingers crossed this is THE cycle. :dust:

lanet - :( So sorry to hear you got that news. I'm sure there's nothing that can be said to make it sting less, but at least you have an answer now as to what's wrong. Did you get to talk to the doctor at all about them or were you just given the test results? :hugs:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo - I am so sorry. It makes it even harder when everyone close to you (especially a sister) ends up getting pregnant while you've been trying so hard. :hugs:

Lanet - Did they give you any ideas about what could be causing it? Or maybe what ya'll can do? Will they want you to go ahead and do IUI to help your chances next month? I'm sorry girl. :hugs: to you too.

Greenie - I'm sorry to hear about your fur baby:( That is so sad and I know it just amplifies all of the feelings you're having to deal with already. Fx for you this month.

As for me, I am starting to feel a little better. The sickness is starting to hit mostly in the first 4-5 hours after I wake up instead of ALL DAY like it was, and i like that much better:) I'm finally in double digits!! 10 weeks and 2 days. I was supposed to stop my progesterone on Monday, which made me really nervous. Since my first actual doctor's appointment isn't until next Wednesday, they told me to keep taking it until then, which made me feel MUCH better. I'll be 11 weeks and 2 days by then. I'm hoping to maybe start weaning down to 200 mg by 12 weeks and then stop completely by 13 weeks. I'll let ya'll know how it goes! I would like to be off of it before my next ultrasound (October 18) so that I can see that everything is still OK even after I stop it. So maybe I will stop it a little before then.


----------



## lanet

From what I've read IUI isn't very successful with low sperm motility because the sperm still has to swim. I cried most of the night. I do not even want to consider ivf. I also feel like I put my body and mind through hell the last few months for no reason, my body at this point is probably more than ready for a pregnancy. I am very upset. I haven't talked to the dr yet. The nurse just read me the results. He abstained for 5-6 days befire the sample and ive read that that amount of time could effect the motility. I pray it was a fluke. One thing I've realized is that no natter what drs or tests say, we will only have a baby when God decides it's time. 
I was wondering what you had decided about going off the progesterone. Good luck and I'm sure it will put your mind at rest to wean off.
Greenie I'm sorry you're going through this. I've been praying for you too. God will give you that baby when the time is right:) we just wish it was RIGHT NOW!
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet that is a great point! 5-6 days is a long time to abstain, and they recommend 48-72 hours, but no more for getting the SA done. So maybe that is what happened! If I were you, I would have him abstain for right at 48 hours and then have him repeat the test. I'm really sorry it was crappy though.

I think my plan in to go to the doctor on Wedneday, and then see what she says. I am going to try to be completely off of it by the time I get my ultrasound on the 18th so that I can see that everything is OK even after I am off of it. I do plan on trying to wean down for a couple of days before I stop completely though.


----------



## lanet

Well the lab told us to abstain for 2-7 days so I just assumed the more the better. The dr called again and said he also had an elevated white blood count in his semen. He didn't explain what exactly that meant but he wants him to start an antibiotic. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Look at this website. It may ne helpful. 
https://www.wernermd.com/SemenAnalysis.html
I do know they sometimes start men on antibiotics if they suspect that an infection could be causing the low sperm count. As far as the abstaining, everything I've read said that after 48-72 hours sperm begins to die and that it can cause a huge difference in sperm count, motility, and morphology. Here is some of what I read on one website:

"Couples who abstain from sex in the hope of saving sperm until the woman is at her most fertile have definitely been misled. A recent study provides the strongest evidence yet that not only is abstaining from sex of no benefit to couples with normal fertility, but it can also damage the chance of successful conception among couples seeking fertility treatment.

Some studies reveal that delaying ejaculation may increase the total concentration of sperm and perhaps the volume of semen. However, the percentage of normal sperm and the percentage of motile sperm decrease with infrequent ejaculation. Overall, the study concludes that ejaculation three to four times per week will ensure the optimum number of good motile sperm."

I hope this may help!


----------



## lanet

Thanks Becky:)


----------



## momma_nat

Hey everyone! Sorry I have been MIA lately as well. So in reagards to my hospila visit this molnth my doctor believes that i may have Endometrial hyperplasia Which she said will be very difficult to have a healthy pregnancy, as no matter what i do i can't stop it fromhappening again. She advised my doctor to do a uterine biopsy to see if tats whats going on. She said if i were to get pregnant right no the chances are high that i miscarry again. Also on top of all that my weight loss is going no wheres and i've made a lot of changes so she now would liek me to consider having bariatric malabsortive surgery Thats a HUGE decision to make, but the outcome of it would be amazing So there has been lots on my mind lately. She suggested I stop my clomid for now. and try to ger me healthy. It hurts to hear it and to even think its the best idea but I think it might be. Minus that im due for AF today and no sign yet, not even minimal cramping, so * fingers crossed*


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm sorry Nat!! :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that if you ARE pregnant this time, that all goes well and that you won't have to go through another miscarriage. Doctors are wrong all the time, so I'll pra for the best for you. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## fertilesoul

Lanet,
The fact that your DH had white blood cells in his semen is a GOOD thing. The antibiotics are used to treat a presumptive case of prostatitis. I have a couple friends who've come back with WBC in their semen, did their course of doxycyline, then 2 months later, their semen test was dramatically better. Also the percent motile sperm is relevant to the total concentration of sperm. If you has a really high count, but only 15% are motile, thats still ok compared to having a very low count with 25% motile. In any case, his semen parameters will get better after the antibiotics course. Hoping your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## lanet

Thanks so much!


----------



## momma_nat

So the witch was suppose to arrive Friday, and didn't so I tested before we left for the weekedn. As I wasn't surprised :bfn:, we are now Sunday and I woke up at about 4am not feeling well and had this feeling I should test again. We are in the middle of no-wheres and there is only 1 store but William would not take me to get a test because people here all talk, so I got upset and then he said Nat there's a test in the car from last month you bought a 2 pack. So he went and got it and I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning so I peed on it and guess what..... :bfp: I am SOOOO happy, specially since we decided we were not going to do another round of clomid. God works in mysterious ways for sure..


----------



## lindsayms05

Awww, congrats Nat!!! That's so exciting! Maybe this is a lucky month. :) I actually ovulated this time, so anxiously in my first real tww. Hopefully I'll have some good news to share next week too! :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Good luck Lindsay and yaaay! Congrats nat I wish you the best!


----------



## momma_nat

Thansk Lanet and Lindsay. I am sooo happy. It was a great way to start my thanksgiving. I am more than thankful to be blessed with a baby!!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

CONGRATULATIONS Nat!!!! I am SO happy for you! Here's to a sticky bean this time. You better keep us posted on how things are going!!


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks Becky! I am so excited. I did not sleep last night, I have major all day sickness and heartburn. Was not fun!! I didnt nknow not sleeping o\would come this early. Is this mnormal? I tossed n turned for hours, could not get comfy at all


----------



## Greenie5

Aww soooo happy for u nat...jealous lol but deff happy. Lots and lots of sticky dust to u this time.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat, the sleeplesness is definitely normal. I had a ton of it and so did everybody I know. Its a mixture of hormones and lots and lots of excitement!!


----------



## momma_nat

THanks Greenie!!! 

Becky I am starting to stress, like what if test was wrong and im not. I dunno lots of anxiety i guess... I have the urge to test again and again. UGH ima go nuts!


----------



## lanet

Well I finally got the s/a printout and hubby's sperm count is really high so that's good. However liquefaction is abnormal meaning it remains thick for a very long time which is probably why they can't swim well. That's also a sign of infection, so I'm hoping for wonderful results the next few months after the antibiotics. As for me, I'm DONE taking clomid and other hormones. My panic disorder is in full swing and I started taking an antidepressant for it today. It was a hard decision but at this point the benefits outweigh the risks.


----------



## momma_nat

good luck lanet!


----------



## momma_nat

Becky how you feeling?


----------



## lanet

Nat when is your dr appt? How are you feeling?


----------



## Greenie5

Awwww Lanet. soo sorry to hear about hubby, as well as the depression. Im sure youre making the best choice for you, but i hope youre able to find an alternative to clomid and continue on baby making once the hubby is better. Ive been soo tempted myself to stop taking the clomid.. but I just gotta grin and bear it. even tho its a fake grin half the time. I gotta say tho, all this has shown me how great my guy is. Hes really stepped up lately. helping me out around the house when he knows im feeling crampy, letting me cry on his shoulder, that type of stuff. Makes me know hes gonna be a good daddy. 

Hows everyone else doing this week?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Awwww Greenie - that is wonderful!!! Its good to have such a wonderful support system when it comes to this stuff.

Lanet - I'm happy to hear about the good sperm count!! I'm sure the antibiotics will help and maybe that's all you'll need :hugs:

Nat - I tested every day for 2 weeks and then every 3 days for another 2 weeks. So don't worry about it. I do know once my Hcg levels got to a certain point, the tests weren't accurate anymore. The line started getting lighter because the Hcg was too high for the tests to pick up even. It was kinda weird, but makes sense in an odd way.

Lolo - how are you?

As for me, I am having some crazy nausea still, but it isn't constant and I've started getting more breaks. It seems to be OK when I first wake up, and then comes for about 6 hours or so, and then starts to fade later on. 

I went this past Wednesday for my regular check-up and they did a free ultrasound for me just to put my mind at ease. They didn't let me look for very long, but they used it to check the babies' heartbeats and used that as an excuse. Baby A's was 171 and Baby B's was 173. So pretty much the exact same as last time. I got a pic of each, but you can't even see Baby B really. But that's OK because I have my 12 week ultrasound on Tuesday and I am sure I will have some good pictures to show with everybody. I'm in the middle of an 8 day break from work right now. So as much as I want to see these two again on Tuesday, it will be that much closer to me going back to work again :( 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## momma_nat

I am having a hard time i hd to go to emergency room yesterday we were out of town got really sharp pains in my right side, the hospital that i went to didn't have anything to treat me they are very little so they sent me to a major hospital about hour n half away from ym hometown we went there and this morning i went to my hospital back home after gettgin home at like 1\:30 this morning. We are having battle of this may b etopic, now we just have to sit and wait, we have factors on our side so far my hcg levels are rising over double each 48 hours which 4 doctors have al said make them think its not but i do have somethign on ym left ovary, but i have pcos and have had cyst there before. unfortually because im only 5 week sabnd levels of 1100 hcg right now they need to b atleast 2000 to see if baby is in my uterus so i am repeating hcg test tuesday n the minute they are over 2000 we will go for another ultrasound. I am sad and worried and in tons of pain and cant wait to figure out if everything is okay. I will be crushed if its not William is being very good to me right now trying to take care of me and doing everything he can. the doctor alsoo said i cannot be alone until we figure this out incase it gets worse or something happens. So i just took a blanket outta the dryer and im curled up on the couch. We are going to go out to dinner together later but i am pretty bummed right nwo :(

Please add me to your prayers that me and baby are ok!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Hope everything is ok Nat.

Glad babies are well Becky.

Afm, af started a day early. So this is it for me ladies. Officially not trying anymore. Just can't. I'm gonna focus on other things in my life like getting healthy. Hopefully I'm able to come back someday soon with good news. I wish you all the best and I'll miss you. Bye for now.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo, we'll miss you!!! I wish you all the best too. I'll keep praying for you, not matter what you decide. Please stop in every once in awhile to check in and say hey. Good luck girl. :hugs:

Nat - just remember that cramps are normal. Your uterus stretches and grows as the baby grows and the pain can be pretty bad in the beginning. Especially with your first. With my first, they were so nad I went to the doc constantly, and it was always just my uterus growing. Its been pretty bad at times this time as well because its been so long since I've had a baby and the fact that there's 2 in there. So try not to stress so much!

Lanet, I think I was talking to you about the progesterone. My OB said to take it until I was 13 weeks. I am 12 weeks today, so I have one more week of it. I am going to wean myself off of it though, even though she said I didn't have to. I'll drop from 400 mg a day to 200 mg a day for at least a few days before I stop taking it completely. It will make me feel a whole lot better to do it that way. Last week of my first trimester!!!


----------



## Greenie5

So! Today i had an apt planned for 10:15 am to discuss IUI with my dr for next month. So before i figured id test before going. i know i havnt updated my charts.. but today i am 11dpo. I told myself a dozen times before taking the test that it was still early, so dont be disapointed. so i dipped my stick.. and went on to brush my teeth. like a min in to brushing i look down. and you will not beleive what i seen!!!! my lil clear blue digital test did not say not pregnant for the very first time ever!! It said PREGNANT!!!! I finally got my :bfp: after over two and a half years of trying, after FIVE aganizing months on the dreadfull Clomid. So i called my DR, cancelled my apt and instead went in for blood work. im sitting here now waiting to hear back on my numbers. I have been on cloud nine all day! Tomorrow i will be 4 wks, so its still soo early. I still cant beieve it. i keep looking at the stick lol. I have so many questions now tho. Alot of them are about my work. I do alot of lifting. for the most part i can carry less at one time to make for lighter loads, just more of them. But theres one thing i carry that is about 50Lbs or so. i dont have to carrrry them often or much. i usuallly will roll them mostly. but i have to lift them from the ground up about a foot or so. can i be doing this? I dont want to tell my work just yet... but if i have to tell my supervisor in order for him to come help when i need to do this ill have to. Soon as i hear back from the Dr with my numbers ill post back. :) im so excited!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats greenie!!! That's awesome news. :) I'm not sure about the lifting, though. Good luck!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wow Greenie!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! That makes 3 of us on this board now, so let's keep it going. I can't wait to hear what your lab results are. Don't forget to share!

As for me, I had my 12 week ultrasound today and the babies are PERFECT! And gorgeous if I do say so myself...lol. Baby A had a HR of 170 and was very photogenic. She/he posed and waved at the camera, so we got better shots of that one. Baby B was jumping around so much we almost couldn't get the heartrate! But they were wonderful and I can't wait until my 16 week ultrasound so we can find out what they are!
 



Attached Files:







babya.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4









babyaface.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5









babyb.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## momma_nat

OMG CONGRATS GREENIE!!! I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU ( and Becky and Myself) haha Bump buddies!!!!

Becky those are some cute babies!! I have a ultrasound tomorow I cannot wait to know everything is good. My levels more than doubled again so things look good!! <3 

Bedtime for me im exhausted! 

Nat xo 

P.S Ill update you all tomorrow


----------



## lanet

Omg greenie!!!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!! I can't believe it!!! It's so exciting! Im glad everything is going so well for all of you! I hope to be the 4th soon:)


----------



## Greenie5

i waited until almost 4 today and no call from the nurse. so i called her and i guess my dr left early today and hadnt had a chance to look at my results so the nurse couldnt tell me my numbers, BUT she did confirm postive :) So hopeufully ill hear back tomorrow. Its starting to sink in. oh! and perfect timing too! cause BF called and told his brother.. i know early to tell people but we both had to tell a couple lol. So anyways he tells his bro and finds out that his brothers wife is pregnant too! like 3-4 weeks ahead of me. Im so glad they didnt tell sooner. it would have devisated me. But finding out today knowing that i already am i dont even care that they beat us. 

AND YAY!! on the BUMP buddies! come on lanet and lindsy.. you two are gonna join us soo soon i just know it! NAt so glad your numbers are looking good. cant wait to hear all about your ultrasound tomorrow. Becky! your babies are absolutly gorgeous :) So exciting that you get sooooo many ultrasounds. keeping a close eye on them two. Ill be sure to post soon as i hear back from the dr. have a great night ladies.


----------



## momma_nat

omg ive been up all night im so excited for ultrasound.... im sad william is away n he might not make it back :( my best friend is coming with me i hope they atleast give me a picture so will can see :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat, Greenie - any news?


----------



## Greenie5

none for me yet. i think they forgot about me lol. let you know soon as i do. ill call tomorrow if i dont hear back today. i really would like to know my beta numbers and set up my first apt.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie - you better make sure they are on the ball. The whole point of the Beta HCG is to check your levels every 48 hours to see if they are rising like they are supposed to. The first number indicates whether or not you are pregnant. But to get a good read on the pregnancy they are supposed to check your levels again in 48 hours. I'd just go up there tomorrow if I were you and get them to tell you your levels and then draw the 2nd level again!


----------



## Greenie5

When I talked to the nurse yesterday she said that after the dr goes over my results shed decide if I need to come back for a second one. Is this wrong ? At first the other nurse drawing my blood was just sending in for positive or negative. Then we got to chatting and she was like oh you're one bof dr zhangs patients....we need the quanitive test done. Ughhh..ill call and bug them first thing in the am. They bhetter not be slakers.


----------



## Greenie5

ok, so im a lil peeved. So excuse my venting... but i call the nurse. she says.. ohh didnt i tell you the number on tuesday? umm NO! she told me she coudlnt because the dr hadnt seen it yet. just confirmed pregnancy is all she told me. my number is 34. so seems low to me but i guess i was only 3 wks 6 days along at the time so maybe thats ok. she didnt say anything so im assuming all is well. but they didnt say anything about coming back in for a second draw. So my second issue. im pretty concerned that they are not offering me an early ultrasound. i go in at 7 wks for blood work and history, this isnt even with my dr. then at 11 weeks i go see my dr for the first time and i get to hear the heartbeat. maybe i read too much online.. but why do i have to wait sooo long for the heartbeat and why no ultrasound? The scheduling lady said i wont get an ultrasound until 20 weeks! I will deff be pushing them to get one sooner when i go in for my 7 wk apt. Everyone i know gets one sooner. I actually called my mom crying after talking to the nurse :cry: I wanna see my lil bean. so any advice on what i need to do to get one? do i need to fake pains lol or if i just plain out ask will they give in? this really upsets me. 

Nat... any news back from the dr apt yesterday??


----------



## lanet

Greenie I think that since you have no history of miscarriages etc, then it's standard to wait for an ultrasound. That's the way it was with my daughter. I wouldn't worry about it but definately push for whatever you feel comfortable with:)


----------



## lindsayms05

Greenie - from what I've read, 34 sounds good for only being 3w6d! Awesome news. :)

As for me, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. I'm 14dpo and stark white bfn's. My 21 day bloods came back as no ovulation, but based off of my temps..I don't think I ovulated until CD18. Of course now that I'm getting bfn's and no period yet, I'm doubting whether I even ovulated or not. I went ahead and picked up my next round of clomid but I think I may just hold onto it for awhile. I got so excited over ovulating this month and was feeling so positive. I'm feeling pretty down now. I'm not sure I can keep going with trying so hard right now. My hubs and I are looking into buying a house and he has an interview for a new job so there's enough up in the air stuff in my life right now without the added stress of ttc. I never knew how stressful it could be until I actually started having a chance. :( Ok, I'm done with my pity party now!! :)


----------



## lanet

Linsey I know exactly how you feel, if this isn't my month I'm not taking clomid next month. I want to relax for awhile, it's stressing me out! Im sorry you're getting bfns:(


----------



## lindsayms05

Yeah, I went a little crazy with testing this month! I kept thinking, one more and before I knew it I was through 3 boxes, lol. I really really really hope this is your month and you won't have to worry about another round of clomid!! I'm planning on taking a few months off and just relaxing too. The clomid will be there if/when I decide to try it again. It's a bit scary how quickly I got obsessed with ttc.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie, I think 34 sounds great! I just wish they would have done the quant to ease your mind. I think it depends as far as the ultrasound goes. With my first, I didn't get one until 20 weeks. With my second, since I miscarried and they were questioning dates, I got one at 7 weeks. My current doctor's office does one on all infertility patients at 6 weeks and another at 8 if there is a history of miscarriages. But hey - fake pains if you have to and see if you can get another one! I am especially amazed they don't wanna do one since you were on clomid, which always increases the risk of multiples. 

Lindsay and Lanet - :hugs:


----------



## Greenie5

lindsey and lanet.. i hope soo much you two get your BFPs! Just remember it took me FIVE long months so hang in there just a lil bit longer... if you can.
Becky i agree, with the risk of multiples youd think itd be better to know sooner than 20 wks. Also i checked my insurance and it covers TWO ultrasounds. one between 6-10 weeks and one between 16-22 weeks. so i see absolutly NO reasn why i shouldnt get one. im gonna try not to worry to much about it right now but in Nov when i go for my 7 wk apt i will deff tell them i want one. heck.. theyre gonna get $ for it lol youd think theyd WANT me to have one.
TY to all of you for the congrats.. i cant believe i didnt thank you all sooner lol i think i was still in shock of the great news . Also ty for making me feel better abuot the number being 34. :) i really had no idea what it should have been or what not so yas put my mind at ease a bit.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat - how are you? What's going on? I hope everything is OK!


----------



## momma_nat

Sad news! Sorry for no update I was in the hospital.. My lil bean is ectopic and I was given the shot of mexotrexate to abort on Wednesday and then early morning on Thursday my vitals dropped and I had emergency surgery they were unable to remvoe the baby as it was not in my tube but tangled in my bowels they beleive so now I just got home after 5 days of being in the hospital i go back wednesday to get my staples out and repeat blood work i may need a second shot of the drug as my HCG went up again today. and she told me if the drug doenst work i have to have a second surgery. I am crushed. Today she told me they saw the heartbeat so it kills me to have to kill my baby :( I am having a really hard time.... aand in so much pain. I just want to have my baby :( sorry to bring this sad news.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Aww... Nat - I AM SO SORRY!!!! I know there are no words to even describe how you're feeling right now. I wish I could help you in some way, but I know I can't so just know that I'm praying for you. :hugs: Please let us know how everything goes so we don't worry about you!!


----------



## momma_nat

Well HUGE NEWS UPDATE!!!!! They did my follow up ultrasound today to see what was going on and we got the shock of our lives! We are pregnant ( in the uterus) with wait for it.... drum roll...... TWINS!!!!!!! It's a miracle!!! How this happned we have no idea but god is looking over us we are not 100 % in the clear but lets hope for the best!! I am still in shock


----------



## lanet

Omg! I just read all the updates and was prepared to say I'm sorry nat but instead I get to say a huge congrats!!! I hope everything goes smoothly, I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## Greenie5

OMG nat!!!!! congrats!!!! thats soo incredible!!!! soo soo happy for you! TwINS! fFirst Becky and now you!!!! i just told bf lol he said BUT NOT US right! lol ummm we dont know that yet. find out if i can convince them of that early ultrasound. But again.... OMG!!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wow Nat! But WTF? Whoever you went to see before almost made a REALLY BIG MISTAKE!!! How in the WORLD do they make that kind of mistake? And you are really lucky they didn't work after all! Congratulations!


----------



## momma_nat

well it may have its the waiting game now... we can only pray is didnt... i had blood wor done today just waiting to hear back


----------



## Greenie5

Hello Ladies. Hows everyone doing? Nat? any news back yet? Imkeeping my fingers toes and everything else i can cross crossed for you.
As for me, im feeling pretty good :) cant really complain much. I was super busy at work the other night and even tho the nurse told me i could do anythign i was used to i was worried all night i was gonna over due it. I tried to take it as easy as much as i could and was completly exhausted when i got home. i think i may have had my first dose of nausea last night. BF was cooking something in the oven and ughhhh i felt so sick i couldnt even eat. other than that not feeling too bad tho.. knock on wood lol


----------



## momma_nat

Well my HCG levlels arent doubling but they keep going up a little bit. My doctor told me today that really at this point only the ultrasoujd nd maybe a CGT Scan will show us what is going on. Ultrasound is tomorrow morning. I can't wait to see what's going on. I am feeling ok.... Nausious ALLL the time. Doctor gave me diclectin to help with that. The hardest thing right now is waiting!!!!! I will keep you all up to date!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat - how did the ultrasound go???

Lanet, Greenie, Lindsay - how goes it ladies?

I am officially off of my progesterone for a week now and still so far so good! 15 week check-up is next Thursday and my 16 week ultrasound is November 17!!! We'll find out what we're having then too.


----------



## momma_nat

Becky im sooo happy for you. As for me I had to abort :( the drug they gave me for the ectopic stopped my twins for developping. I took the med to abort yesterday it was awful it put me into labor and the pain was awful. I am having a very hard time dealing with all of this. I was so excited :( So right now I am taking it one day at a time and we will see how things go from here. 

Nat


----------



## Nursebecky31

Nat, that is AWFUL!!! I am so sorry. Those doctors made a big, big mistake and unfortunately you are the one having to suffer because of it. I just don't even have any words for you, but I wish I could help. Remember I'm here to talk to you if you ever need it. :hugs:

I've got a quick ultraasound in an hour. I overdid it at work a couple nights ago and started cramping really badly and had a little bit of spotting. So they are bringing me in and checking me out just to be on the safe side. I'm sure everything is alright, but I'll let ya'll know after.


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks Becky! I dont have words either. I am lost :(


----------



## lindsayms05

Nat - I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine how devastated you must be feeling. Positive and healing thoughts your way!

Becky - I hope your ultrasound went well! I'm doing fine, thanks for asking. I started the prometrium to induce a period since it never came and am thinking about trying another round of clomid. I picked up my rx for 150mg, so it's there if I decide to. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## momma_nat

Thanks Lindsay, I am certainly having a hard time, its starting to really sink in with me :( I am lost adn empty....


----------



## firsttimer30

It is great to see this forum.....I start clomid tomorrow for the first time and I am going through every emotion possible.....I look forward to reading encourging stories and following you ladies in your journey.....Thanks for all the info and wishing lots of BABY DUST to you all...


----------



## momma_nat

welcome


----------



## constancev18

Nat-So sorry to read your news. Take care of yourself.

I just started my 1st round of clomid yesterday. I'm taking 50mg cd5-9. I can't say that I feel any different & I hope it stays that way. :)

Fx'd everyone!


----------



## momma_nat

Welcome and Good Luck. and thanks for your kind words


----------



## kellyface31

Hi Nursebecky31! I am only one day behind you! I'm CD 4 and on my 2nd round of Clomid (50) this month. I am almost 99.9% sure I ovulated last month on my first round because I got a positive OPK on CD 18 & also felt a lot of ovulation pain during that day and the day after. Also, I ended up getting AF on my own w/o taking provera (which i've had to do the alst 4 months due to PCOS)..... So we are hoping for another ovulatory month and hoping even more for a BFP at the end of this month! 
Are you using Pre-seed to help with your cervical fluid? I have been using that and also just ordered FertileCM which will help increase the amount of cervical fluid to aid in fertilization. I guess Clomid sometimes can cause hostile CM in about 30% of woman who use it. I didn't really experience any of the "Clomid headaches" they talk about, but did feel a little emotional a few times during the month. But not sure if that was the clomid or just normal anxiousness for wanting to get preggers. 
Good luck and baby dust!!! If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask me :)


----------



## Greenie5

awww Nat. im soo sorry to hear the sad news. youve been in my prayers everynight. Its soo upsettting that the drs made such a HUGE mistake. I hope youre doing ok, i cant imagine what you must be going thru. All i can say is ill be thinking of you and i hope things get better for you. 

Becky, howd the ultrasound go? I hope youre taking it a lil easier at work now. no more of this over doing it stuff. 

hows everyone else doing?? baby dust to you all. 

As for me, im off to my very first apt this AM. Im a lil nervous but excited.I am still pretty upset that i was told i wont get an early ultrasound. i know i sound crazy getting upset about something like this. but it really means alot to me. ive waited so long for this, all i wanna do is see my baby. see that he/she is doing good in there. so hopefull i can convince them today to give me one in a week or two. ill let yas know how it goes when i get home.


----------



## lanet

Nat I'm so sorry, that is an awful mistake. I can't imagine how you must feel. Just know we are thinking of you.

Greenie maybe you will feel better when you hear the baby's heartbeat:) that's the next best thing to the ultrasound.

Becky how are you? How was the ultrasound?

Welcome to all the new people.

This is my month off of clomid, but I'm still doing the acupuncture so I'm hoping I will still ovulate around the same time:) I'm praying that my husbands antibiodic did the trick!


----------



## lindsayms05

Greenie - can't wait to hear how your appointment went! 

Lanet - fingers crossed for you!! Maybe the antibiotics are all you guys needed :thumbup:

Welcome to the new gals :flower:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Welcome Kellyface31, ConstanceV18, and Firsttimer30!! Glad to have ya'll with us!

Kelly, I am actually not TTC anymore because I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins!! So SUPER good luck to you and lots and lots of :dust: !! 

Nat, still thinking about you and wondering how you're doing?

Lanet and Lindsay, good luck ladies!! Lots of :dust: and here's to this month being your month!!

Greenie, any news?? I'm dying to hear girl!

As for me, my ultrasound was great. They couln't find anywhere the bleeding would have come from. Both babies looked great, the placentas both looked great, and my cervix still looked great. Also, it looks like we're going to be having 2 more little BOYS!!! So I am going to be SO outnumbered!!!! I have another ultrasound on the 17th, so we'll confirm it then, but it sure looked like boys to me...lol.


----------



## Greenie5

hello ladies, Well my apt went ok. it really was just a bunch of answering questions and getting a bunch of paper work to go thru. got a flu shot, some blood taken and a urine test. talked to the nurse about the lifting etc at my work. since there are times when i lift 50lbs or more during the day. we decied that to be on the safe side i should tell my work. That way i can get help with those things. So today i went in and told them. went fairly well. coworkiers dont know but supervisors and safty lady knows. turns out that the safty lady at my work took clomid too lol. so now anytime i need help i just send a text to my supervisor and he will come out to my machine and help. i feel a bit lazy lol but if thats what it takes to protect my lil one ill be as lazy as it takes. no luck on convincing them of the ultrasound yet. the nurse said ill have to talk to my Dr during my next visit (first one with her) which isnt until Dec.8th which is 11 weeks. so well see. 

becky!! more boys!!! blow some of that boy dust my way please. hehe

lindsey and lanet.. i just know that this is gonna be ur month! both of ya. 
Hello new ladies :) welcome lots of dust your way as well.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Here you go Greenie :dust: lol


----------



## Nursebecky31

Just checking in with everybody. Wondering what's going on with ya'll....

Not too much here. Got my 16 week ultrasound on Thursday (woo-hoo!! Never thought I'd get here!) We'll confirm its 2 boys and check that everything else is OK. Our 10 anniversary is that day as well, then we're leaving and going to the beach after because its my son'd 7th birthday on Saturday and we're taking the boys there as a surprise.

Hope everybody is doing well! If I don't talk to you before next week, Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## lanet

How is everyone? I finally ovulated, I had ewcm for about 10 days and was sure I had ovulated on several occasions but no temp rise until today. Cd 20. I was starting to wonder if I would since I'm not on clomid now. At least I'm in with a chance this month.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
I have been stalking a bit, do you mind if I join?

I am 37, DH is 41, TTC since April. Came off the BCP in March, and periods have been irregular ever since. I have had some crazy short cycles, so I know I am not ovulating all the time. My job is also stressful, I teach special ed. I just had a full lab work up done, and my Prolactin level is a bit high(norm is 3-20, mine was 35). My OB put me on Clomid because of my messed up cycles and I didn't ovulate last cycle, either. DH got a SA done, and he has sperm issues.

I am a little nervous, tomorrow is day 1 of Clomid, I am doing CD 3-7. Should I be taking Mucinex right now, to help with CM? Any other suggestions?

Looking forward to seeing you ladies get some BFP's and hope there is one soon for me, too!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hi Wendy! Sorry I've been absent. Between work and everything else I haven't been on here in awhile. Welcome! I hope you've found at least a little bit of help on this thread. How did your last cycle go? 

Greenie, Lindsay, Lanet, Nat - how if everybody? I'll have to post new pics soon. 18 weeks and 4 days today. Hope everyone in doing well. I miss everybody!


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm so glad everything is going well for you, Becky! Yes, definitely updated pics are needed. :)

I'm doing okay. This cycle I waited until I thought I ovulated and then scheduled my blood work 7 days after that, hoping that my previous 2 cycles showed no ovulation due to day 21 being too early. Well, I found out yesterday that I indeed did not ovulate this cycle either. I've hit the 3 cycle mark without even ovulating let alone getting my BFP. :cry: My doctor went ahead and prescribed 200mg for this cycle but I'm having serious reservations about going that high. I'm not sure whether I'm going to go ahead and try it one more time or ask to be sent to a specialist for further testing.


----------



## MrsCompass

Wow - I LOVE this thread!!! :) Such a fun group ... and lot's of success stories and double success stories (twins). This is a lucky thread so I'm just posting to say hello and congratulations ... hopefully the goodluck will rub on me as well :)


----------



## Greenie5

hi everyone. sorry i been gone a while. just kinda sitting back and enjoying pregnancy. well most of it hehe. im 11 weeks today and so excited about tomorrow, finally get to hear the babies heartbeat. Seems like theyve made me wait FOREVER!! Ive been feeling good for the most part. Tired and hungry Always. never actually got physically sick but still qutie a few foods that make me feel just blah. 
Becky! i cant believe youre already at 18 weeks! youre about half way there already. how exciting.
lindsey. so sorry the clomid doesnt seem to be working for you. has ur dr mentioned the shots (sorry not sure what theyre called). my dr had told me a few times that if clomid didnt work for me that wed go to some shots afterwards, bad part is they are very pricey and my insurance wouldnt cover them. may be worth a try tho since the clomid doesnt seem to be helping.
Nat, how ya holding up? i hope things are going well for you. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. Ill post again after my apt tomorrow and let yas all know how it goes :)


----------



## lanet

Glad to hear everyone is doing good. Linsey I'm sorry you're not ovulating, how frustrating! I got complete bloodwork last week and guess what? I'm perfect! So what's the problem?! I guess it's time to dig into the bank account and schedule the hsg. I'm going to look into that in January.


----------



## Greenie5

sooooo.. had my apt today! was a lil scary at first cause it took a few mins to finally find the heartbeat. i think mine stopped beating for a second. but then AWWWwwwww was such a beautiful lil sound. heatrate was 163. AND then i was even able to talk my dr into an ultrasound!!! Went back to the drs a couple hrs later and had that. was so amazing seeing our lil one in there. he/she wouldnt turn around so we only could get a back shot, think he was mooning us! hehe The ultrasound tech said the heartbeat was 171 tho... so not sure why so diff. measured exacty 11 weeks 1 day, so right on schedule. gonna try to add a pic here if i can figure it out :)........ hmm i may have to just change my profile pic to it cause i dont know how to get a URL of my pic. hopefully i remember how i did that! haha 


Lanet, glad to hear you had the blood work up. i hope the HSG will help you. i know if insurance dont cover it Its qutie pricey. i still think its what ended up helping me .. well and the clomid. be sure to keep in touch and let us know how things are going.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi everyone!!

Lots of exciting news and appointments for you ladies who are expecting...how wonderful! Nat, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't tell you how sorry I am. 

As for me, I am 10 dpo after my first round of Clomid. And I did ovulate!! 21 day progesterone level was 29! My OB is happy with that. I am glad it worked.

I took a test today, a BFN! But I think I am still in the game.

Ladies, I have a question...are you all having more PG type symptoms than normal, due to the Clomid? I have been having all kinds of stuff going on, and I am wondering if it's due to that. Lots more cramping, tugging/pains in uterus, reflux, dizziness, headaches, backaches, tired, peeing a lot, and I had a few watery brown spots in my undies at 8 dpo and 9dpo. No spotting today though. Do you guys think I have a chance?

Ahhh! I hate waiting. I think I will test again on Sat.


----------



## Greenie5

hello wendy. i would always seem to have alot more cramping after ovulation while using the clomid. and the absolute worse headaches! actually the worst ones were the month i finally got my BFP. the pinkish discharge i never had but hopefully that is a good sign. ur still in the game till AF shows her ugly face. Good luck to you :dust:


----------



## wendyk1

Well ladies, think I am out. 12 dpo and started spotting today. Didn't even take a test. oh well!!

Merry Christmas everyone! I will be stalking!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hey guys! Love the new profile pic Greenie! :) I'm so glad you and your lil one are doing well. 

Lanet, that's great news about the perfect bloodwork! Sorry if I missed it but did your dh get another sa after his antibiotic treatment? Keep us posted on how everything is going!

Wendy - that's great that you ovulated on your first round! Keep your chin up, I've heard cycle 3 is the magic cycle. You have a merry christmas as well!

Mrscompass - welcome! I see you're on femara. I might be moving on to that. Good luck!

As for me, I'm just starting my fourth round of clomid at 200mg!! It sounds like a megadose to me but it's a last ditch effort and then moving on. My doctor also bumped my met up to 1500mg. He said the next step if the clomid didn't make me ovulate would be injectables, but I would have to be referred to a specialist for that. I asked if he had ever tried femara and he hadn't. He looked it up and said he's open to trying it next cycle if clomid doesn't make me ovulate. It's looking like, if I ovulate, it will be right around christmas. Bad timing but at least I'll be off work all around that time because I'm a teacher. :) I'm doing much better about being relaxed. I'm not too worried about this cycle. I know there's a good chance I won't even ovulate so I'm not going to stress. It's christmas time anyway, who needs stress! LOL!

As for everyone else..I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies, ok if i join? 

Ive been ttc since jan 11(cycle 13 now). On clomid cycle 1 but think this isnt my month as temps have fallen and spotting today (11dpo). Sigh. I think i ov on my own (day 21 progesterone test was 26nmol/l) and an internal ultrasound suggested everything was ok, dh sa also fine but doc refuses to send me for an hsg until nxt jun. he has given me 50mg clomid from days 2-6 to boost my chances. I havent noticed a huge change, in fact my cycle has gone from 27 days to spotting on cd26. Falling temps since 8dpo also suggest lowish prog... Ahhhh who knows eh? 

I wish you ladies thebest of luck!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Welcome MK8, Wendy and MrsCompass!! I wish you all the best of luck! :dust: MK8, why the wait for the HSG? Most of the time they do that even before they'll do the clomid to make sure your tubes are clear, because if they arent then clomid won't help. Maybe just the docor's preference? Have you looked into getting a second opinion?

Lindsay and Lanet - what's up ladies!!!!

Greenie - congratulations!!!!! SO EXCITING!!! Your little bean looks adorable.

Nat - how are you?

I had my 20 week ultrasound done yesterday and everything was perfect. Both little guys weighed 13 oz and were growing perfectly. It seems like its taken me FOREVER to get to 20 weeks, but at the same time it makes me realize that these 2 are going to be here before we know it!!! It makes me wanna snuggle with my older two because I don't know how much life is going to change once these 2 come along, ya know? Of course, I can't wait though!! I'll try to get a belly pic on here too if I can. I'm huge, especially for 20 weeks!!!


----------



## mk8

Hi Nat, I'm in the uk and the doc will only refer me next jun on our (free) healthcare system. I thought I'd give clomid a shot for three cycles then go private for an hsg if need be. I'm onto cycle two of clomid now, hope I get blessed over Xmas!


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies!

well I am on Clomid round #2, 50 mg. Today is CD 4. I did ovulate last cycle, so at least it is working. I am getting a pelvic ultrasound to make sure everything looks good "in there" haha. Then an HSG. I also just had my FSH, LH, and DHEA? checked. 

All these procedure and tests, hope it means a BFP soon.

A question for you ladies....has anyone been on Bromecriptine? It is used to lower Prolactin levels. My level is a little high, so my OB wants me to take it for awhile. I'm wondering what the side effects are????

Thanks ladies!! Babydust and BFP's are coming our way!

Nurse Becky so happy to hear the news about your little boys!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Wendy, I don't know anything about that drug. Sorry!! Good luck with it though. Let us know how it goes! And for those of you on round 2, I will tell you I got my BFP on Clomid round 3!!! So don't give up!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Happy New Years ladies!!!! May this be a year of good luck for all of us on this board! :dust: to all of you!!


----------



## momma_nat

WOW! I don't even know where to start. I have really missed you girls. I'm sorry for not being around, I have not been doing so well and I think it's only getting worse, I'm going to talk to my doctor next week. So after everything it got even worse after I took the meds to abort the twins after the hospital messed up, only 1 of them passed thru the other got stuck. I was in extreme pain and taken back to emergency and was re admitted to the hospitla for them to make sure everythign passed. I returned to work on December 5th, it has been tough, tons of people wondering where I've been and asking questions. I was doing okish. But then christmas came knocking and I have been a mess, I cry all the time and I am just sad. William and I decided to remember our babies and added 2 lil angel ornaments to our tree that we will place there every year. 

Login tonight to the forum was very very hard for me, I started reading adn crying a lot. I just wanted it sooo bad , you girls know that and have been there for someone to just take it away from you . TRULY SUCKS!!!! I have been going back adn forth lately I feel liek it's my fault I just wish I would never have gone in for the pain in my side and just dealt with it... 

So where do I go from here? We have stopped trying. I am actually going to be having gastric bypass surgery. (gastric sleeve) within the next few months which will majorly help with my infertility. There is a 6 year waiting list so I had lost hope on that but after onyl 3 months I got a call... Someone out there cares I guess. So weare going to wait until after my surgery and then we will try again. Downside is I have to wait atleast 18 months to try. So in meantime as no date has been set we are not trying but not preventing either. If god truly thinks it is the best time for us it will happen. 

Becky I want to see that baby bump woman!!! And congrats greenie on getting your early ultrasound!

How is everyone doing? I look forward to updates!

Lots of Love,
Nat 
xox


----------



## Sparklegirl

momma_nat said:


> WOW! I don't even know where to start. I have really missed you girls. I'm sorry for not being around, I have not been doing so well and I think it's only getting worse, I'm going to talk to my doctor next week. So after everything it got even worse after I took the meds to abort the twins after the hospital messed up, only 1 of them passed thru the other got stuck. I was in extreme pain and taken back to emergency and was re admitted to the hospitla for them to make sure everythign passed. I returned to work on December 5th, it has been tough, tons of people wondering where I've been and asking questions. I was doing okish. But then christmas came knocking and I have been a mess, I cry all the time and I am just sad. William and I decided to remember our babies and added 2 lil angel ornaments to our tree that we will place there every year.
> 
> Login tonight to the forum was very very hard for me, I started reading adn crying a lot. I just wanted it sooo bad , you girls know that and have been there for someone to just take it away from you . TRULY SUCKS!!!! I have been going back adn forth lately I feel liek it's my fault I just wish I would never have gone in for the pain in my side and just dealt with it...
> 
> So where do I go from here? We have stopped trying. I am actually going to be having gastric bypass surgery. (gastric sleeve) within the next few months which will majorly help with my infertility. There is a 6 year waiting list so I had lost hope on that but after onyl 3 months I got a call... Someone out there cares I guess. So weare going to wait until after my surgery and then we will try again. Downside is I have to wait atleast 18 months to try. So in meantime as no date has been set we are not trying but not preventing either. If god truly thinks it is the best time for us it will happen.
> 
> Becky I want to see that baby bump woman!!! And congrats greenie on getting your early ultrasound!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I look forward to updates!
> 
> Lots of Love,
> Nat
> xox

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mk8

Huge hugs to yOu mama Nat!


----------



## momma_nat

thanks girls


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hi ladies!! Nat, :hugs::hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:. I am SO SORRY you are having to go through all of this. I really hope that you do talk with your doctor. I think you may need some extra help to get over what has happened. I wish I could be there to give you a big hug in person.

I am excited to hear about your surgery though! I hope it works miracles for you in many different ways. I will just continue praying for you.

So I am FINALLY getting that pic attached! M computer hasn't been working, so I am actually attaching this one from work. Hope you enjoy. Its my 22 week baby belly. I have my 24 week ultrasound next week and I will send those photos when I get them.

Love you ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00337-20111230-2037.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sparklegirl

Nursebecky31 said:


> Hi ladies!! Nat, :hugs::hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:. I am SO SORRY you are having to go through all of this. I really hope that you do talk with your doctor. I think you may need some extra help to get over what has happened. I wish I could be there to give you a big hug in person.
> 
> I am excited to hear about your surgery though! I hope it works miracles for you in many different ways. I will just continue praying for you.
> 
> So I am FINALLY getting that pic attached! M computer hasn't been working, so I am actually attaching this one from work. Hope you enjoy. Its my 22 week baby belly. I have my 24 week ultrasound next week and I will send those photos when I get them.
> 
> Love you ladies!!

beautiful bump


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thank you sparkle girl!


----------



## momma_nat

OMG Becky!!! You look wonderful!!! I just started to cry as I saw it I think its a bit of sadness on my part but so happy for you!!!! I cant wait to see your new ultrasound pics next week.. And your hugs are appreacited and I would love a real one! I look forward to my surgery as well!!!!

Nat xo


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thank you Nat! I have to go in for a check tomorrow. I think they may do an NST. I have been having lots and lots of Braxton Hicks (or that's what I think they are), but they said since its twins they would feel better checking me out and making sure there are no cervical changes happening since I am having them so frequently. So I go at 7:30 in the morning when I get off of work. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## momma_nat

For sure I look forward to your update :)


----------



## Nursebecky31

All was fine:) they just want me to rest the next couple days. The FFP they did today was negative, so all looks good!


----------



## lanet

Hi girls, well I just hit the 1 year mark of actively trying. I'm pretty discouraged and hopeful alternately off and on. Right now I'm discouraged, I deleted a girl on facebook for posting a positive pregnancy test yesterday (same day my lovely period came) lol. However I have an appt with a new dr in 2 weeks, she seems easier to talk to and hopefully more aggressive. How are you Linsey? And greenie? Glad to hear things are good for you Becky. I'm sorry you're having a hard time nat, baby dust to us all.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm sorry Lanet!! (((hugs))) Please let us know how you're appointment goes!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! Love the bump pic, Becky! Nat, I hope things get easier for you, hang in there hun. Lanet, I totally understand the facebook deleting! Facebook is the worst, lol. 

I'm doing okay. My period came today, which is depressing but exciting because I actually ovulated! We're trying 200mg again this cycle and see if it can get me to ovulate again. It's the first time I've ovulated in years, so I'm slightly hopeful. Of course I wish we would have gotten pregnant but I'll take just ovulating for now, lol. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mk8

hi ladies

cycle 2 on clomid didnt work for me and AF came to visit today. Sigh. Ah well, on to cycle 3. 

ladies- what is your bd pattern? im wondering when to DO IT with hubby this time round. haha. we dtd kinda every other day though i have found we go a bit nuts on days 6 and 7 then go to every other day.


----------



## lanet

I think I've tried every combination of bding lol


----------



## mk8

lanet said:


> I think I've tried every combination of bding lol

Haha


----------



## Greenie5

hello ladies!! so great to read updates on you all. i truely hope that 2012 is the year for everyone! great news that you ovulated lindesy, thats the first step. lanet, i really hope your new dr works out for you. Nat, Big hugs to you, i cant even begin to imagine all youve been thru. you are truley a strong woman for holding up as well as you have been. Becky, wow, such a beautiful bump!!! them baby boys are gonna be here before you know it! 

As for me, im doing pretty good. im just over 17weeks. ive gained like 3 lbs LOL and dont have a baby bump yet at all. which ive read is normal but never woudla guessed lol. i am a bit over weight tho so im sure that is partially why. baby however has pushed up my ... fat as weird or gross as that sounds. so i have this fat roll above my belly button. very weird to me. All this is new to me so im like whats going on here. being pregnant and working in a factory im finding dont really go well together. ive been having major lower back and hip pain and if i dont get to sit down even for 5 mins on a regular basis i get this really annoying burning numbing pain in my outter thighs. no idea what causes this but im gonna discuss it with my dr during my next apt. any ideas?? the count down has begun, my BIG ultrasound is on Feb 9th. i am so excited to find out a boy or a girl. i sure hope the baby cooperates so we can find out. were hoping for a boy, but of course will be super happy either way. Ill of course let you all know soon as i find out. 

Baby dust to all you ladies, 2012 is the year :)


----------



## lanet

Oh greenie I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to hear what you're having! Maybe that burning pain could be sciatic nerve pain? I'm not sure. I'm excited to hear what my new dr has to say. My daughter will be 9 years old on Valentines Day, it's been soooo long since I've been pregnant!


----------



## lanet

Just an update about my dr appt, she wants to retest my husbands semen and if the motility is still low, she thinks we should try IUI. It seems affordable enough, around $1000 for the monitoring and IUI. Not that I want to spend that, but it's more affordable than some other options. She also said that the chance of me having blocked tubes and needing the hsg is very low since I have been pregnant in the past. Becky did you have one done?


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey Lanet! I did have one done, even though I'd already had 2 children with no problem. They would not prescribe clomid to me until I had it done because they said that the clomid wouldn't do me any good if my tubes were blocked. Since it had been 7 years since I had been pregnant, they said I could've built up scar tissue or something. On the good side, it also increases fertility afterwards. My fertility specialist said for 6 months, but I've heard some say for 3. No matter what, it will for a little while at least. When are you having it done? Have you already done the second SA? 

Greenie, I can't wait to hear what you're having!! Since I obviously have a lot of boy vibes, I'll send you some...lol. :dust: I am 26+5 right now. CRAZY!!!! The weirdest thing is taking care of babies at my work right now who's due date is after mine!!! It gives me a good idea of what my litte guys look like.

Lindsay, let us know how things go!!

MK8, good luck girl! Keep us posted! And as far as BDing goes, we did everything from every day, twice a day, and every other day...the month I got pregnant we only did it the day before...lol.


----------



## Greenie5

hello ladies. hope youre all doing well. i wanted to check in on ya all plus tell yas some GREAT news!!! ... ITS A................ BOY!!!!! we so cant wait till my little Kaycen Owen is born! TY becky for all the boy dust! 
:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hey Greenie!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so excited for you! I can't believe I am 30 weeks already. These 2 little guys are gonna be here before we know it! Especially since twins rarely make it to full term. I'm hoping for at least 37 weeks though. I'm still working 12 hour nights at the hospital. I still don't think its all really sunk in.

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Nursebecky31

So quick update: I'm definitely tired, but I was still working three 12 hour nights at the hospital until last week (which I was planning on doing until I delivered them because I am the only one working still, so it's pretty much a necessity.) But then things changed and didn't work the way i had planned, and I got put in the hospital last week at 31 weeks because I went into preterm labor and I was already 3cm and 80% effaced. *I spent two days in labor and delivery on magnesium, and i also got both of the steroid shots to help with lung development which made me feel much better!! Then I spent about a week in the hospital on bed rest. After that they said that if I promised to stay on strict bed rest at home, than they would let me go home. I was so desperate to be home with my guys. Plus, I work in the NICU and I know how much I absolutely do NOT want to deliver early. So I swore I would be good and they let me go home! I had to go back at about 1:00am this morning for some bleeding and contractions, but everything calmed down after a couple hours and they let me go home again at 4:00 today. Hopefully that will be the last trip until I have them, which I hope is not for at least another 3-4 weeks!!! I am 32 weeks and 6 days right now, and they have to be at least 35 weeks and 4.4 lbs to avoid an automatic NICU trip. We've hit the 4 lb mark as of last Monday, so now we just need to make it to at least 35 weeks. Of course, 35 weeks doesn't automatically rule them out either because they'll still be early and may still need help. The closer I can get to 38 weeks the better! Twins is just a whole new world to me because my other pregnancies were always such a breeze!

How is everybody else? I haven't heard any updates in forever!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Hi Becky, hope you can hold those lil guys in for another few weeks! 

No good news on my end. Not trying right now. My sister just had a stillborn at 37 weeks (Jan 25th) and I don't have it in me to get pregnant right away. I might go see a fs in a few months. 

I hope you'll share some pics when those sweet babies are here!


----------



## Greenie5

becky. i sure hope you take it easy and keep them lil boys in there a few more weeks. just rememeberyou know beter than any of us, if they do have to go to the nicu theyll be in good hands. ill be thinking of the three of you!

As for me, im doing great. im still working. i had assumed ( never assume its bad for you) that id be off work at 24 weeks because no woman has ever worked past 24 at my work before. My dr doesnt seem to see any reason why i should be off and so weve decided unless i feel i cant safelty do my job or it starts to get tooo hot that i will work for now. I do have one major concern tho that id like to pick ur brains about. What do you know about how loud noises could effect the baby in the womb? i work for 8 hrs a day with 84-87 decibles in my area. Osha requires me to wear hearing protection to protect my own hearing. ive been searching online and reading that it could cause hearing loss, stress on the baby and premature birth. i talked to my dr but now i feel i left uncertain. she first said that he is protected in there, but then said that if it could effect me that it could effect him. then she moved on and i didnt think about it till i left that she kinda counterdicted herself there. im gonna call tomorrow and hopefully get a clearer answer but wanted to see what you ladies thought as well. i mean if he can hear me talking to him in a normal voice.. then wouldnt he hear loud noises the same as i do as well? i know i scared him last week using an air hose.. soon as i went to use it he jumped super hard . i felt so bad. i guess i just need some reasurance. id never forgive myself if my son is born with hearing problems because of my work :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lolo, it's good to hear from you but I am SO sorry to hear about your sister's loss!!!! Keep us updated on everything with you as well. I'll definitely post pics when I have these guys!

Greenie, I wish I knew a 100% accurate answer for you. As far as I know though, you should be OK. They say it's fine to go to concerts when you're pregnant and they are extremely loud most of the time. So I think you should be OK!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Alright ladies!!! I made it to 37+1 and then had a scheduled c-section on April 10. We had our two little guys Levi and Logan at 12:56 and 12:57pm respectively and they are PERFECT! Levi was 5lbs 9.5oz and Logan was 5lbs 4.2oz. They both made my day by being smart and listening to their mama and they got to come straight to post-op with me and then to newborn nursery and finally to my room and home with me. I'm attaching a pic for you ladies to see! Logan is on the left with the dark hair and Levi is on the right with the light hair. This was the day after they were born. Hard to believe they're 10 days old already! And as always, I love all of you ladies because you were what kept me going when I was really struggling trying to conceive and you kept my hopes up that one day this WOULD happen, and it did!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Levi and Logan.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babybaby2011

Nursebecky31 said:


> Alright ladies!!! I made it to 37+1 and then had a scheduled c-section on April 10. We had our two little guys Levi and Logan at 12:56 and 12:57pm respectively and they are PERFECT! Levi was 5lbs 9.5oz and Logan was 5lbs 4.2oz. They both made my day by being smart and listening to their mama and they got to come straight to post-op with me and then to newborn nursery and finally to my room and home with me. I'm attaching a pic for you ladies to see! Logan is on the left with the dark hair and Levi is on the right with the light hair. This was the day after they were born. Hard to believe they're 10 days old already! And as always, I love all of you ladies because you were what kept me going when I was really struggling trying to conceive and you kept my hopes up that one day this WOULD happen, and it did!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

congrats hun they are adorable . how u finding it all with 2 babys and i havent read much on here . how was ur pregnancy hun ? xxx


----------



## LoloShells

Becky Congrats, they're beautiful! I hope you have lots of help over there!


----------



## lanet

Oh my! I keep checking to see news from you guys and finally!! Congrats!! So adorable and guess what? They were born on my 30th birthday! Lol. So happy for you!


----------



## lindsayms05

Awww, they're beautiful Becky!! Congrats and enjoy those little guys! :)

How is everyone else doing? I finished my 7th cycle on clomid last cycle and only ovulated twice out of those 7 cycles. I have moved on to Femara this cycle but I'm on the lowest dose this round, so we'll see. I have an appointment with an RE June 17th, so this cycle will probably be my last with my obgyn. I'm hoping I can be one of those success stories where I find out I'm pregnant just before going to a specialist appointment, lol!


----------



## Greenie5

Becky!!! They are sooooo cute and love the names you chose for them both. cant believe it took me so long to log on here and see that you already had them! WOW! seems like only yesterday we had just met on here and were both still trying to conceive. time sure has flown. i thought for sure that time would drag on and on and on but just the opposite! im already 33 weeks today! 
As for me, im off work now till after the baby is born. unfortunatly as of right now i am yet to be approved to be off. the company my work goes thru to have fmla and disabilty approved has been jerking me around. been almost 3 weeks and now its just a waiting game. nothing like stressing out a preggo woman. my bosses themselves were ready for me to be off cause they were worried about my saftey. im trying to stay positive and telling myself that itll all be approved very soon and no more worrying but its tough. pretty lame that people ive never met have my life in their hands. who can afford to be off work with no $$$!! eeek! ok im done venting lol. 
Congrats again to becky and baby dust to the rest of you ladies. i truley hope you get your good news very soon :)


----------



## Greenie5

ohh! i forgot to tell you all!!! my honey finally after TWELVE years proposed to me!!! were gonna have a super tiny wedding just a couple weeks after baby boy is due (while family is here from outta state). Im so excited  not only will i be becoming a mommy, but offically a wife too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lanet

Congrats Greenie! That is sooo exciting and I can't wait to get on here and see your announcement too!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lindsay I hope you get your wish! Lanet, what a fabulous birthday you have! Lol. Greenie, congrats!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie, I see you're 6 days past your due date - any news????? How is everybody else on here? Just checking in to see how ya'll are doing!


----------



## Greenie5

ok ladies.. sorry to have kept you waiting!! Id like to introduce Kaycen Owen!! Born on my exact due date, June 27th 2012 at 5:02 AM. weighing 8 lbs 3.6 oz. 21 1/2 inches long. BIG boy!! ( i dont think my pic is getting uploaded .. ill add it as my profile pic just in case. been a while so i forget how lol)

monday night only an hr after going to bed, but couldnt sleep and after peeing twice and still feeling like i had to go again, i felt a gush. I just knew my water had broken. So i woke up the hubby to be and we packed the last few things we needed, called the hospital and were on our way. I felt a few more gushes between the first one and the hosptal. My contractions had also started. I get to the hospital where they ran a test on my, and decided from the test that it was not my water. told me it was just extra fluids, i couldnt believe it. i mean serioulsy how much Xtra fluids could one possibly have. so Anyways, they sent me home and told me to come back when the contractions were 5 mins apart for at least an hour. still in disbelief we returned home where i had contractions every 4-9 mins all night long until 9 AM. then, they just STOPPED! during the first few hours i felt a gush of fluids during each contraction. around 1 in the after noon i finally decided to call my dr since i was still concerned about the fluids leaking. Dr sent me back to the hopsital where they ran the test AGAIN! and guess what! it was my water that had broken! I knew it! i was so sure id of bet money on it. im still just glad i called the dr and went back. They started me on petocin to get my contractions to come back on. then at 3:40 AM.. and me having less than two hrs of sleep in the past tWO days it was time to push. Kaycen was not very nice to his mama on his way out. Dr had to cut me quite a bit for his Head to fit. an hr and 42 mins later they wre putting my son on my chest :) I never been happier!!! Hes the best baby. sleeps great, rarely cries unless he needs something.


----------



## lanet

I've been checking in to hear news from you greenie! I can't believe it! It seems like not that long ago you were scared you may never be a mommy and now look at you!!! What a cutie! So happy for you! Congrats! As for me we just bought a new house and have been so very busy with it. It has been a welcome distraction. I'm not sure what or when the next step in baby making will be.


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats greenie!! What a doll baby!

Congrats on the new house, lanet. We recently bought a new house as well and it has kept me busy all summer. Only a few more weeks until school starts back and I'm starting a new teaching position so I've had my mind on other things too. I'm now seeing an RE who identified me as severely insulin resistant and increased my metformin dosage to the max and also added another drug called actos. Were going to give these meds a try for a few months and see if that gets me ovulating. My RE is fairly confident it will and then we will go from there. I'm surprisingly upbeat about it. I guess we'll see what happens. :)

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Greenie! Adorable :)

Becky! Those boys keeping you busy??

I'm finally sharing good news :) It's still early, but hey, positive is positive!
These are both from today. Top one is fmu, took second one when I got home from work :)
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## akshustobemom

Congrats lolo shells..


----------



## akshustobemom

hi girls..

this is akshu.we are ttc for 1 1/2 years. Met RE and he has prescribed clome100mg 3-7 days and hsg on sat.

Scared abt hsg:-( pls share ur experience with me. wanna be reassured


----------



## Nursebecky31

LOLO!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I am SO excited for you!!! Please keep us updated on how everything is going!!

Akshu, I did not think hsg was bad at all. I'm pretty sure it wasn't bad for many others on here either, but I'll let them correct me if I'm wrong. I got pregnant 3 months after my hsg. Good luck!


----------



## akshustobemom

Nursebecky31 said:


> LOLO!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I am SO excited for you!!! Please keep us updated on how everything is going!!
> 
> Akshu, I did not think hsg was bad at all. I'm pretty sure it wasn't bad for many others on here either, but I'll let them correct me if I'm wrong. I got pregnant 3 months after my hsg. Good luck!

thanks Nursebecky31..

underwent hsg..one tube blocked:-( will meet RE tomo..


----------



## lanet

Omg lolo!!!! So excited for you!!!! I have decided to do the hsg, it's called femvue and is done in the drs office, I'm doing it next month, as well as some more bloodwork and ultrasound. Then the next step will be IUI. I also have dh on fertility blend. Lolo did you do anything special or did it just finally happen? It's been 20 months of trying for us now.


----------



## LoloShells

lanet said:


> Omg lolo!!!! So excited for you!!!! I have decided to do the hsg, it's called femvue and is done in the drs office, I'm doing it next month, as well as some more bloodwork and ultrasound. Then the next step will be IUI. I also have dh on fertility blend. Lolo did you do anything special or did it just finally happen? It's been 20 months of trying for us now.

Lanet, after exhausting all avenues thinking there must be something wrong with my body and finding absolutely nothing wrong, I decided to look at DH's SA results again. His numbers were high, and his morphology was a little low (10%) based on strict criteria. This didnt worry me. But somehow I had previously overlooked his poor motility. He had 28% when normal is 55%. I looked online for other couples with this problem. A few different ladies had listed sperm cocktails prescribed by a urologist that had helped them. 

I combined some of what I found on those lists, spent about $70 on Puritan'sPride.com and got a few months worth of vitamins for DH. After taking them for about *2 months *we finally caught the egg. In case anyone reading this later wants to know what it was I had him taking everyday:

L-Carnitine 2000mg 
Acetyl L-Carnitine 1000mg
Zinc 50mg
N-Acetyl Cysteine 600mg
CoQ-10 60mg
Flaxseed 1000mg
Vit C 500mg
Folic Acid 400 mcg
Up&Up brand multivitamin (at Target) 1 tablet

I threw the multivitamin in because I had them and figured they couldnt hurt. They were not on the lists I found. The lists did ask for some expensive mens mutli from GMC though, so I basically just substituted.

I also already had the folic acid, Vit C, and Flaxseed in the med cabinet. These WERE on the lists but I dont want you to think I got these as part of the $70 I spent. In reality you'd spend around $100 if youre starting from scratch. Puritans pride was having a buy one get 3 free sale. 

All in all he was taking 12 pills a day. What a trooper :)

I firmly believe that this (and prayer) got us our BFP :)


----------



## LoloShells

ps, hope the HSG goes well. I had one, everything was clear, and the procedure was nowhere near the horror I heard people saying. 

Also, I woul def do SA before resorting to IUI. IUI was my next step too. At $600 a pop, I'm glad we did vitamins first.


----------



## lanet

We've had 2 S/As so far, his count was really low in the last one and they ended up sending it off to pathology and charging us $900. I'm scared to have it tested again. I think his count was around 19 when it should be 60-150. He also had high whit blood count and has been on 2 rounds of antibiodics. We haven't retested to see if it helped. The urologist and my dr said we would be good candidates for IUI. I'm hoping the meds and fertility blend will help.


----------



## Greenie5

Congrats Lolo!!! I am soo happy for you! i just knew it would happen. so glad i been trying to check in now and then to see how you ladies are doing. Seems we have all been thru so much together, dont know what id of done without you ladies here to talk. 

akshustobemom, I had the HSG test as well. i think im the only one in here that said that it was painful. i believe tho the reason it hurt for me was because one side was a bit blocked. the fluid did eventually push thru but it backed up a bit first. possibly why it hurt im not sure. and it only was painful for a few seconds. NOTHING like childbirth haha. i became pregnant 2 months after my HSG test. Actually tested positive the very morning i had an apt with my dr to discuss IUI for my next cycle. 


Lanet, I just know its your turn next! Get that hubbys ciount up and youll b good to go. 

Becky, How are them gorgeous twin boys of yours doing? i honestly dont know how you do it, my ONE lil man keeps me busy enough. i cant imagine TWO of him. Phew! 

As for us, my lil man is growing like a weed! hes seven weeks old and already over 12 lbs. i already had to pack away a good chunk of his 0-3 month clothes because hes just too darn big for them. We went out and bought him 3-6 month jammies and he just barely fits in them.Hes for sure his daddy's "mini me" Looks almost identical to him. i swear all he gets from me are his chubby legs, and heavy sleeping lol. maybe his jabbering too. Im back to work now leaving my hubby to tend to him while im there and even tho i knew hed be a great daddy.. he has truly amazed me so far. The two of them hang out at night and so far ( knock on wood) they are having some great bonding time together with no problems. yay for daddy :happydance:


----------



## lanet

I'm really so happy for all of you:) this post really gives me hope after seeing you all struggle and now have your babies:) lolo how are things going?


----------



## LoloShells

just fine for now :) I have a scan scheduled for 9/7, can't wait! My only symptom right now is sore boobs. Ive had a few bouts of nausea but they were fleeting. :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Congrats to you!!! Such exciting news!!! Happy and health 9 months!!! :)


----------



## lanet

Lolo, how are you? I am ordering the sperm cocktail you recommended right now as I type. I also have an hsg next thursday morning. And I have have been praying my heart out. Wish me luck girls!


----------



## LoloShells

Hi Lanet, I've had spotting off and on, had a couple ultrasounds and they told me the baby looked fine, but I just have this nagging feeling that it isnt going to end well. All I can do is wait and its torture.

Good luck I hope the vits work as well for you as they did for us :)


----------



## lanet

I'm sure you're worried but I also know sometimes that happens and everything ends up ok. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## lanet

Had my hsg today! Have hubby started on the vitamins lolo recommended (12!) and have a romantic weekend away planned for our anniversary which happens to be around O time. Prayers girls! Oh and the hsg revealed that I have a very well equipped baby making machine in there :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Awesome news lanet! So glad your appointment went well. :) a romantic weekend sounds amazing. Have a great time!


----------



## lanet

How are you doing Lindsay? I see your at 19 months ttc? Have you done hsg? I can't remember if you've said.


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm doing pretty good. Yes, hard to believe but we're at 19 months now. I haven't had an hsg done yet. I finally got into an RE in May and he took me off the medicine my obgyn had me on for insulin resistance and had me come back 6 weeks later for tests. He was doubting I was IR because I'm not overweight but the results came back that I'm severely IR. It was causing my lack of ovulation and apparently has been for years. He put me on 2different IR meds to see if that would get me ovulating again and if I did start ovulating, he wanted to give us 3 cycles to try before starting further testing. Lo and behold, 2weeks after starting the meds, I ovulated. Our timing wasnt good because I wasn't expecting it to work so quickly so I ended up with a bfn. But, I just ovulated again 2days ago and we were ready this time so I have my fingers crossed this will be our month! We just about have our house completely remodeled and I'm loving my new teaching position so I'm hoping the baby thing will just fall into place now. :)


----------



## lanet

Oh that sounds like great news! At least something is happening! That's great! We are at 21 months now and I just did the hsg, we are giving it (and the vitamins) until January to do the trick and then moving on to IUI. This is getting expensive! And we still have to pay out of pocket for a pregnancy. Yikes!


----------



## lindsayms05

Yeah, I'm super excited that something is finally happening and we actually have a shot at catching an eggy! I hear ya on the expensive part. My insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related, but it will cover everything with pregnancy and delivery. You don't have any maternity coverage?? That would be awful. I have my fingers crossed that hopefully neither of us will have to pay for IUI's because we'll get those beautiful bfp's before then. :) I would love to get pregnant this cycle because it would put my due date right at the start of next summer so I would have the summer off to be home. But, as I'm sure you understand, I'll take that BFP whenever it decides to come!! :) Keep me posted on how things are going.


----------



## lanet

We only have private insurance, so it won't cover anything fertility or pregnancy related. But it would pick up an emergency C-section or complication so that's good. I feel excited for this month too after the hsg, I bought some digital opks so I can time it just right and I hope we both get those two lines in time to share the news with family during the holidays. Lots of prayers! We are next!


----------



## LoloShells

Good luck ladies. Lanet, I suggest getting a large weekly pill divider to help hubby out. Then you fill it up for him weekly ( this also helps to make sure he's taking them, lol ) there was more than once when I looked at the divider and had to say "hey, you haven't taken your pills today!"


----------



## lanet

I did get one and filled it for him lol! But either he caught a stomach bug or they made him sick bc he is puking :( so I'm giving him the day off


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, I worried about hurting him with all those vitamins too but he did fine :) hope he feels better!


----------



## lanet

It was a stomach bug, he's been taking all 12 daily now with no problem! Such a good hubby! I always remind him I had a catheter stuck into my uterus. Haha!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, oh good I'm glad it wasn't the vitamins!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. On cd 41, I'm pretty sure the hsg cause late O. I'm guessing I'm around 8 or 9 dpo. I did get a bfn last night but it's so early. I've never had a cycle so long. I just have a really good feeling. Can you guys have good feelings for me too? Lol


----------



## LoloShells

Sure thing, give it a few days, good luck! I got a suuuuper faint line at 11 dpo I believe


----------



## lanet

Thanks, did you get a bfn before that?


----------



## LoloShells

Yes, on 8 and 9 I believe. Skipped 10


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm sending happy and positive vibes your way lanet!! I'm 9DPO today too. I thought I had a fainnnnnnnt line yesterday, but it was a squinter on an 88c test from walmart so I'm not putting too much faith in it. I took another cheapie this morning, but not sure I see anything at all. My temp plummeted yesterday and came back up today so I have my fingers crossed! I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot considering I've never been pregnant before so I have no idea what symptoms to be looking for, but my gums bled this morning when I brushed my teeth which never happens. I know I've read several ladies mention that was a sign for them, so I'm hoping it's a sign for me too. :) Keep me posted on how you're doing!


----------



## lanet

Well Lindsay I think it's time we both get a bfp this month!! I'm on month 1 million of ttc..:) hehe, or maybe right around 2 years. I was too scared to test this morning. I don't really have any symptoms, my boobs baaarrreelly hurt and they normally do before AF. Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## lindsayms05

I agree! This is our month and we are pregnant until proven otherwise. :) I really tried to stay more relaxed this month about everything and just be more positive in general. I'm trying to convince myself not to test for a few days since my temp dip was just yesterday but I know I will be testing tomorrow....and maybe even tonight, lol. BFN's don't really bother me until about 12DPO, then I really start feeling out. But that's okay but it's going to turn bfp before that this time. :)


----------



## lanet

You're right, it is going to be postive, I want to give mine time to show up nice and strong so that I'm not discouraged so I'm going to try to wait but like you said, prob end up testing today! But we are pregnant, and will be due at the same time! And I swear I will praise God even while puking my guts out;)


----------



## lindsayms05

Haha, me too! I was driving to work this AM thinking about how awesome it would be to have morning sickness. I also did a happy dance when my gums bled. TTC makes us so weird!! LOL


----------



## lindsayms05

According to FF, if I am pregnant this cycle, my due date would be July 8th. How about you?


----------



## lanet

Idk, bc I wasn't temping this month. I got a positive digi opk on cd 15 and quit checking but then 2 week later on cd 32ish I started getting ewcm so I really have no idea the exact date of ovulation. I'm cd 42 now....


----------



## lanet

How did the diagnose you with pcos?


----------



## lindsayms05

Oh ok. I'm sure they'll just go by the first day of you lmp to get a starter due date. 

Well, my obgyn did tons of bloodwork on me and determined insulin resistance was my problem, which is indicative of PCOS so he diagnosed me as such. My RE told me PCOS has become the new dumping ground label for all ovulation disorders without a clear cause. He confirmed that I am severely IR and the medicines he put me on for that has made me resume normal ovulation. I wasn't ovulating at all on my own, and all of the rounds I did with my obgyn of clomid and then femara resulted in only ovulating twice and that was on the highest dose possible. Fortunately, I don't have to take any ovulation induction drugs now that my IR is under control. Sorry, I know that was way more than what you were asking...LOL!


----------



## lanet

No, thank you for that! I asked because I am so irregular and even on clomid I didn't ovulate before cd 18, and now ovulating after cd 30. They did an ultrasound with the hsg so I didn't know if they could've told that way.


----------



## lindsayms05

True polycystic ovaries would be seen on an ultrasound...they say it looks like strands of pearls of cysts on the ovaries caused by eggs not fully maturing and "popping". I've been told, though, that many ladies with what they are calling PCOS don't have polycystic ovaries at all and that there are some ladies with polycystic ovaries that don't actually have polycystic ovarian syndrom, meaning their cysts don't cause them issues. It's all very confusing! Are you seeing an obgyn or an RE?


----------



## lanet

I'm seeing an ob that specialized in fertility, the nearest RE is 3 hours away and I'm paying out of pocket for everything :(


----------



## Nursebecky31

Good luck Lindsay and Lanet!!! I've been thinking about you girls and wanted to stop in and see how everybody was doing. I'll be saying some prayers for you tonight! And Lolo - I'm glad to see that it looks like everything is going well for you too!! Here's a pic of me and all 5 of my guys
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lanet

Thanks Becky! So great to see that pic and to know you were ttc not that long ago and now look at you:)


----------



## LoloShells

Becky- wow you are outnumbered big time! One of the babies looks so much bigger than the other does he eat a lot more?

I'm having my gender scan this evening, but I won't find out what it is until next Saturday because we are having a gender reveal party. Should be fun :)


----------



## lanet

It's over for me girls. I just don't think it's going to happen


----------



## lindsayms05

:( Did AF come??


----------



## lanet

Yes:(


----------



## lindsayms05

Well shoot :( That really sucks. I would have a glass of wine or 4 tonight. That's how I ring in AF. I know how frustrating it is to have her show up month after month. I would love to say there's always next month but those types of comments always piss me off. So...I'm sorry, that sucks major ass.


----------



## lanet

Thank you, I like cuss words and wine when this happens too so thanks :)


----------



## LoloShells

Don't give up... I had two cycles on hubbys vitamins


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'm sorry Lanet!! That does really suck:growlmad: I wish I could say something to make it better, but I know I can't! So I'll just do this instead :hugs:

Lolo - Levi is a good pound bigger than Logan right now, but Logan actually eats more and just has a higher metabolism. I think it looks like there's more of a difference in that pic because Levi is further in front than Logan. I'll attach a couple more pics so it looks a little more accurate...lol. Logan is the one being held by his daddy. And sorry about the logo on the one pic - it was a fabulous picture done by Jonathan Comer Photography in Pfafftown, NC.

And just remember ladies: just one short year ago I was just getting my BFP - IT WILL HAPPEN!!!!!! I love you ladies and I just know there are good things heading your way, even though I know it is so hard to remember that when you are the one going through it.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image2.jpeg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5









image3.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 7









image.jpeg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lanet

Those pictures are so cute! And lolo I keep thinking about you doing the 2 months of vitamins so it's time to pick myself up and try again. Although yesterday I would've said curse words between tears and that I'm never trying again;)


----------



## PennyAnn1983

HI ladies! Just joined the forum and I am excited to hear about everyones experiences and share my own. I just finished my first cycle of Clomid and I'm on CD 11. I haven't experienced ANY side effects from the Clomid, so I hope that doesn't mean it's not going to work? Has anyone else has zero side effects and still O'd? I had a +OPK 3 days after my last pill, but I'm thinking it was a false positive as i wasn't having any other signs of O and when I tested later in the day, it was negative. So I'm more than a little confused..:wacko:


----------



## lindsayms05

Glad you're feeling positive about next month, lanet! I'll be right there with you. I'm at 14dpo and testing BFN. :(  I also just discovered my thermometer has gone wacky and has been given ridiculously low temps, so I'm not sure if my temp is up or down at this point. I'm trying to stay optimistic but I know a bfp after 14dpo is highly unlikely. I'm just nervous I didn't even ovulate now since I know my therm went crazy. I have zero symptoms that I usually have in the tww, no sore boobs or creamy cm, so I'm starting to wonder. :( Ah well, I'll give it a few more days and then call my RE about maybe trying to clomid next month. Boooo!

Hi penny - this thread started a long time ago, so I don't know how active it will be for you considering I don't think anyone is still on clomid. :) Good luck in your cycle, though!! Clomid has worked for many ladies.


----------



## lanet

Lindsay I've been wondering about you and hoping you had better news than I did. It's only a matter of time now since they are getting you ovulating on your own. I don't know how positive I am, but I do know it will happen eventually. Last month with my opk messing up and my 45 day cycle, I had 4 weeks of waiting and wondering and that stressed me out more than I realized. I almost feel relief right now, I wish it was bfp, but at least now I'm not analyzing symptoms, I know. Does that make sense? 
Penny, I had pretty strong O symptoms on clomid such as bloating etc, temping is the only for sure way to know. Good luck!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. Just an update. I did IUI today. And lolo I had my hubby on the vitamins you shared, well today they couldn't believe how high his count and motility was! 95%! So I'm praying and hoping for good news. 
Lindsay what's next for you?


----------



## lindsayms05

That's so exciting, lanet!! I bet this is a super long tww for you. :) I have everything crossed for you, hun! When are you testing? Good luck!!!

As for me, I'm 9dpo of a femara cycle. We bumped up the dosage because I'm still have ovulation issues, and as far as I can tell, I had a strong ovulation this month. It's been difficult to tell because my temps have been all over the place due to being sick. I've actually been trying to kick something for over a week now, which is strange. Of course, I would love to think I'm having trouble getting over it because of a lowered immune system caused by pregnancy, lol. I tested this AM with a cheapie, and thought I saw a shadow of something brewing, but I always think I see somthing. :) I'm not sure what's next for us if this cycle is a bust, really. My fertility doctor is an hour away and I've been several days recently of work because of sickness, so I'm not sure if IUI is something we could do right now or not. *shrug*


----------



## lanet

Well I hope you have an impaired number system caused by pregnancy;) yes, this is the longest 2ww ever. And I go back and forth between hopeful and scared to death on how ill feel if...I don't want to type the words. 
I downloaded circle and bloom, it's a fertility meditation program and they have a free download which I love!
Good luck on the femara. On the clomid I was surprised to have only 1 follie and still not ovulate until cd18 so I imagine they would up my dose if I do this again...
Good luck Lindsay! We have to finish this thread with BFPs all around!


----------



## lanet

Oh and I will prob cave and start testing next weekend at 10dpo but I did the ovidrel trigger shot so I have to make sure it's out if my system or it will be a false bfp. Heck I'd almost take a false bfp over a negative at this point! Lol


----------



## LoloShells

lanet said:


> Hi ladies. Just an update. I did IUI today. And lolo I had my hubby on the vitamins you shared, well today they couldn't believe how high his count and motility was! 95%! So I'm praying and hoping for good news.
> Lindsay what's next for you?

Oh so good to hear! Visualize that conception! GL!


----------



## lindsayms05

How's are things going over there, lanet? Any update?

As for me, I'm CD3. I've been sick over the last few weeks so the tww flew by and the BFN didn't phase me too much. I'm finally starting to feel a bit better, and just contacted my doctor to get a prescription for 5mg femara again this cycle. I used it last cycle and ovulated so hopefully I'll have the same luck this cycle. My 30th birthday is March 9th, so this is my last cycle to catch that eggy before turning 30. I'm not sure why that bothers me so much, but I had said this whole time I wanted to at least be pregnant before 30, well now here I am. I'm going to try to stay positive and give it my all this cycle and maybe I'll get my wish. I've started my hubby on some of the extra vitamins so I'm hoping that will help as well.


----------



## lanet

I had bfn too:( that was a very expensive bfn. we are giving iui with injectables a shot. I was the exact same way about turning 30. When I first started ttc I thought I would have the baby before I turned 30. Then I said ok at least ill be pregnant by then. Now I'm turning 31 in a few months. :( I'm gearing up to do more meds, but if it doesn't work I'm going to book a vacation to the beach and just relax. 
The dr called yesterday and said my hubby's count post wash was over 200 mil, and 95% motility. And I had a perfect egg, and we put the sperm right next to it at the right time, I also had a nice thick lining. And it didn't happen. Why?! And I have 3 pregnant teenage cousins:( I don't get it.


----------



## lindsayms05

Well crap, I was hoping you had better luck than me!! That really sucks. BUT, that count is amazing, you're ovulating beautifully, and you're moving onto injectables. You're doing everything you possibly can so you just have to try to stay positive with all those things in your favor. I don't blame you a bit for taking a nice vaca if it doesn't work. This is so freaking stressful, it's unbelievable. We're hoping to head to the beach during my spring break at the end of March, but we'll see.

I hear ya on the pregnant cousins. Just this week, I found out my sis n law and I are throwing a baby shower for my cousins new wife who is accidentally expecting twins, another cousin just found out she's having a surprise baby #3, and my last childless friend from high school that never wanted kids is pregnant. It's like, really?! REALLY?! Come on, lol


----------



## Nursebecky31

I was just checking in on everybody. Thinking about all of you!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies...I hope everyone is doing well! It's probably way to early to even be getting excited, but I had the faintest of the faint line on my FRER yesterday at 8DPO. I've peed on hundreds and have never had an actual pink line. I think we may have actually done it this month!


----------



## lanet

Lindsay!!!!! That's amazing!!! I see now that you indeed got your bfp!!!! Congrats congrats!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Thank you lanet! It's still very early but my betas have been great and I'll go in a few weeks for my ultrasound. I'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic but of course we are super excited! 

So how are things going for you hun? Anymore iui's in the works?


----------



## lanet

I'm so happy for you! 
AF came yesterday. Idk if I should have my husband do more tests and treatments or what. I'm discouraged. So discouraged. What if it never happens?


----------



## Greenie5

lindsays mom.... im so happy for you!!! i was just checking in to see how you ladies were doing and wow... such great news!!! im gonna hafta keep checking in to see how youre doing and find out if youre having a boy or a girl!!! your persistance is finally paying off! WOW! 
Lanet, i just know that the next time i remember to check in youre gonna have gREAT news to share too...i just know it! 

As for me, my lil man.. well not so little man... is doing great. hes already over 13 months old! even to this day i still can not believe im a mommy. hes the most perfect baby. He has the biggest bluest eyes and gives the bestest lil smooches. Hes my entire world. PS.... im already trying to convince the hubby into number TWO... but that may take some time. He thinks one is enough... but i wont stop trying to convince him otherwise. hehe


----------



## lindsayms05

Awww, I can't believe your little guy is already that old, greenie!! Good luck in talking the hubs into number 2. That would be so exciting! :)

Lanet...how are you doing chicka?! I hope you're doing well. Any news on the ttc front?

How is everyone else? Any new updates? :)

As for me, I'm doing great. This pregnancy is flying by and we have learned that were having a little girl! My due date is January 15th and I'm hoping to work up until birth so I can spend more time off once she arrives.


----------



## lanet

I just wanted to come here and finish out this thread finally...after 3 1/2 years and finally ivf/icsi I got my bfp!!!!! Ultrasound next week to see how many! It's been a long time coming!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Oh my gosh Lanet!!!!! Oddly enough, I just came on here night before last to check on everybody. I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!!!!! PLEASE keep me updated!!!!!!!

My twins are 2 now. I miscarried in January and I just recently found out I am pregnant again - 4 weeks today with #5!!

Congratulations again - I could not be happier for you!!!!


----------



## lanet

Wow Becky congratulations! Did you have to use clomid again or just natural? 
When I first came on this thread I never in a million years thought it would take this long or that I would do ivf. But as soon as you get that bfp none of that matters! I'm just praying for healthy baby(s)! And so thankful!


----------



## Nursebecky31

It was all natural - my miscarriage in January was natural too and a total surprise!!! This time I had a polyp removed and I got pregnant the next month. I'm amazed!!!!! And yes - it's easy to forget the struggles once you have that BFP. I am just so incredibly excited for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lindsayms05

I was so excited to see this thread in my list! HUGE congrats lanet! I am so incredibly happy for you. When the road is long, it just makes the end so much kore rewarding. :) I can't wait to hear an update after your ultrasound!

Congrats to you too, Becky! What a lucky thread this turned out to be.:)

As for me, my lo just turned 6 months old and she is doing great. My husband and I are already planning to try for baby #2 once my lo has stopped nursing, but who knows when that will be lol. I'm definitely not going to wean her before she is ready so I'm just enjoying mommy hood and not worrying about ttc. :)


----------



## lanet

Lindsay congrats on your little girl! And you're so right that a long road makes it so much more rewarding. I'm even so happy that I'm feeling nauseous right now lol. 
I love your daughters name! I love the names Eden or Everly but dh is not on board! (Yet) 
We were told we wouldn't concieve without ivf so I'm not sure about having more. We have 4 frozen embryos luckily, but it just depends on how this pregnancy goes.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks guys - and congrats to everybody! It has turned out to be a lucky thread and I am just so happy for everybody!!!:hugs:


----------



## lanet

Becky are you going for a girl after all those boys? 
We will be pretty close, I'm 5 weeks 2 days.


----------



## Nursebecky31

We will be because I am 4 weeks 1 day! Oh I don't mind if I have another boy...I'm pretty fond of them and odds are it will be a boy!!!! But my hubby sure would love a little girl&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lanet

I would take either! I wouldn't know what to do with a boy but I guess I'll learn. Dd and dh both want a boy so bad.


----------



## Nursebecky31

I'll cross my fingers and hope you get one of both!!!


----------



## lanet

It's twins!!!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Best thing in the world!


----------



## lanet

I'm sooooooo excited! And nauseous;) any twin pregnancy advice or must haves?


----------



## lindsayms05

TWINS!!!!!!!! That is so wonderful. :) are you wanting to find out the genders when the time comes?


----------



## lanet

Yes definitely!


----------



## Nursebecky31

I will PM you when I wake up today. I'm at ork but would love to talk twins with you. And that twin nausea is a b**ch. I do not miss that at all!!!


----------



## Greenie5

Holy cow! I just logged on to check in on everyone and I missed a lot! We have babies galore here! Congrats to everyone!!! Deff a lucky thread. Hopefully it stays lucky because I finally convinced the hubby to try for baby number two!!! I start round one of clomid next week. Hubby was pretty set on just one but when I lost my dad unexpectedly back in may I don't know what I'd of done without my brother. I don't ever want Kaycen to be alone if something like that happens later on. So....I finally convinced him that we need just ONE more. :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Hi greenie good to hear from you! Good luck on your Clomid cycle! Keep us updated!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Lanet, I totally just realized I left you hanging!!!!!! I am SO SORRY!!!!! I do promise to PM you still. I hope you're feeling a little better. Have you found out what you're having yet? I'm finally starting to feel a little better. And I found out last week that baby #5 is a GIRL!!!!!!! 4 boys and a girl&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; I don't think I believe it yet honestly. Greenie, good luck!!! My boys love having lots of siblings. I hope this thread stays lucky for everybody. And even 3+ years after starting the infertility journey, it's nice to hear updates and know how everybody is doing. Ya'll are the best. I don't know what I would've done without you!


----------



## lanet

Becky, a girl, you must be soooo excited!!!!!!! I am feeling better, I started having better days around 16 weeks. I am sooo thankful that parts behind me, it was tough. 
At our 15 weeks ultrasound they said they think it's a girl and boy, but that it was a little early and girls can trick you. So we will know for sure on the 24th. Heart rates are always around 170 and 155 so I really think they are correct. Either way is fine with me though. I'm getting an enormous belly very quickly! It's kind of shocking! And I'm going to try to keep working until christmas, which will be about 28-29 weeks.


----------



## Greenie5

Hello ladies. Well I'm back and on my first cycle of clomid...on cycle day 15. I gotta say I thought I'd be a pro at this after five rounds of clomid before conceiving my son. But that was three years ago and I think I forgot everything!! I was starting to get worried the meds weren't working because I haven't gotten my + opk. So I spent my yesterday reading thru this ENTIRE thread...Lol and glad I did because I read that I didn't get my positive until day 15 the first month and as late as 17 on the others. So now I feel a lil relieved...but still feel like I'm a rooky. 
How's everyone else doing???


----------



## lanet

Greenie I hope you get your positive opk soon, I think I always ovulated around cd 18 on clomid. I hope to never EVER take fertility meds again! 
So it's official, genders are...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Greenie5

Congrats Lanet!!! One if each, that's great.


----------



## lindsayms05

Ohhhhhhhhh, I love that picture Lanet! A boy and a girl, how great. :) How are you feeling?

Becky - Huge congrats on finding out you're team pink! What a perfect addition to all those boys. :)

Greenie - Good luck on your new cycle! We are not actively ttc right because I am still breast feeding but we will be trying for #2 in the spring I believe. I can seem feeling like a newbie all over again lol. I'm sure you'll get back into the swing of things easily. :)


----------



## Greenie5

Just when I was ready to give up and call the Dr because I wasn't getting a positive opk....finally on CD 20 I got my two dark lines. Thought for sure I'd be on 100mg next month and would have to call this month a wash...just hope we BDed enough since I was giving up after expecting it sooner. Forgot how "fun" all this was..lol


----------



## lanet

Thanks girls. We couldn't be more excited!! I'm feeling pretty good, enjoying the second trimester. Not feeling pukey anymore and actually have a little energy. A little nervous about what's to come in the next few months!!
Greenie good luck this cycle, I'm glad you got your positive opk!!! I think I'm done after these 2 but never say never. Pregnancy is just really hard for me! I get soooooo sick for so long. We do have 4 frozen embryos though. But id have to gear up for months of intramuscular injections again, I can't even think about that right now.


----------



## Greenie5

OK ladies....I have a question. This is my first month off bcp and I am wondering if that would effect my temps at all?? Reason I ask is because I've been temping everyday starting on cd1. While trying to conceive #1 my temps never rose above 97 until after ovulation. Currently my temps have been 97.3-97.7 since CD1 which just seems high to be compared to before. I got my positive opk on cd20...and now cd22 I still haven't seen a rise showing ovulation. Just wondering if just coming off the pill could be messing with my temps or maybe I didn't actually ovulate??? Any ideas?


----------



## Greenie5

Well....ignore my last post because.... After only TWO rounds of clomid this second time around I'm already preggo with number two!!! I'm still in disbelief!! I had very lil side effects compared to last time too. My first ultra sound is on Jan 15th. Sooooo excited!!
How's everyone else doing???


----------



## lanet

Greenie how wonderful! Congratulations! 
I'm having a bit of a complicated pregnant, now I have ultrasounds EVERY Monday Wednesday and friday at 730 am. I'm feeling like I want to get my tubes tied lol. It is hard work growing 2 babies. I can't wait until they're here, hoping to make it another 7 weeks but with this belly I don't see how it's possible


----------



## Greenie5

Lanet, I hope all is going well and you're able to keep them babies in as long as you can. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hi everybody!!! It has been so long since I checked on everybody. I hope you're all doing well!! It sounds like everybody is doing great!! I can't believe this has been so long ago already! My twins are 4.5 now, my little girl is 18 months. My older two are 14 and 11. Its crazy!


----------



## lanet

Hi!! How funny you posted bc I just got a surprise accidental bfp last week! I'm overwhelmed bc the twins are 19 months and I have severe morning sickness! My oldest is 13 years. I never thought this would happen! Life is crazy but I know I'm so blessed.


----------



## Nursebecky31

lanet said:


> Hi!! How funny you posted bc I just got a surprise accidental bfp last week! I'm overwhelmed bc the twins are 19 months and I have severe morning sickness! My oldest is 13 years. I never thought this would happen! Life is crazy but I know I'm so blessed.

Oh my gosh!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! :happydance: Who would've thought, ya'll?!?! I just randomly have been thinking about everybody lately!


----------



## lanet

What a beautiful family!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Thanks lanet!!! It's just crazy to think where we all started, ya know? A long time ago, but really not so long ago!!! It just makes me heart happy to see all these happy families!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Greenie5

Ladies...not sure if any of you are still around but had to tell you all something CRAZY! I see two of you had surprise pregnancies after clomid babies.....well...we now have three!! I'm 31 weeks pregnant with my surprise baby!! This will make baby boy number three! I'm over the moon but completely terrified too. No idea how you ladies managed twins and a new baby...and older kid(s). I will have a 5 yr old...a 2 yes old and new baby. I guess it just shows non of us are as broken as we all thought. Amazing how much trouble we all had....and then surprise!! Lol. 
Hope you are all doing great!!


----------



## Nursebecky31

Greenie5 said:


> Ladies...not sure if any of you are still around but had to tell you all something CRAZY! I see two of you had surprise pregnancies after clomid babies.....well...we now have three!! I'm 31 weeks pregnant with my surprise baby!! This will make baby boy number three! I'm over the moon but completely terrified too. No idea how you ladies managed twins and a new baby...and older kid(s). I will have a 5 yr old...a 2 yes old and new baby. I guess it just shows non of us are as broken as we all thought. Amazing how much trouble we all had....and then surprise!! Lol.
> Hope you are all doing great!!

Hi Greenie!!! How exciting!!! My little boy is 5 weeks old today. Who would have thought 6 years ago we would be on numbers 3 and 6?!??


----------



## Nursebecky31

I just realized I forgot to update that I VERY surprisingly got pregnant last November. So I had baby # 6, my 5th boy, last month.


----------



## lanet

Greenie congratulations! I always say I wish I couldve seen myself now covered in babies when I was in despair 3 years ago! 
I now have 14 year old, 2 2 year olds and a 4 month old!


----------

